# knitting tea party friday 12 january '18`



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 12 January '18

All the rain and ice mixture must have ended up somewhere else. School was cancelled - maybe it is worse further out in the country. We have maybe half an inch of snow on the ground. Heidi just left with the boys - Ayden to a friends to stay overnight. Avery to pick up a friend to stay here overnight. It's 26° (feels like 13°) right now at early afternoon. Just looked out the window - snowing again. Coming down at a pretty good pace.

ASPARAGUS AND CHERRY TOMATO SALAD

Serves 6

INGREDIENTS
1 pound asparagus
1 cup cherry tomatoes, sliced
1 cup artichoke hearts, marinated
3 lemons
1 tbsp olive oil
salt and pepper

VINAIGRETTE
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup honey
1/3 cup olive oil
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/3 cup parmesan, shaved

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2. Clean the asparagus, remove the tough ends. Slice into two inch pieces
3. Drizzle asparagus with olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Spread on a baking sheet and roast in the oven for 10 minutes. Remove from pan and place in a large bowl.
4. Slice one lemon in half and squeeze the juice. You'll need 1/4 cup juice. 
5. Take the remaining lemons and slice into wedges. Combine with the cooked asparagus.
6. While the asparagus is roasting, clean the tomatoes. If any are oversized, slice in half. Add to the bowl with the asparagus and lemons.
7. Drain the artichoke hearts and place them in the salad bowl.
8. Mix the vinaigrette. Drizzle about half over salad and toss well to mix the ingredients. Refrigerate remaining vinaigrette for another use.
9. Sprinkle the parmesan shavings over the top. Serve and enjoy!

TIPS TO MAKE AN ASPARAGUS AND CHERRY TOMATO SALAD
•	This salad is best served at room temperatures. Refrigerate leftovers and before serving remove from the fridge and bring to room temperature.
•	Microwave or heat the honey to make it easy to drizzle. It will be easier to emulsify when whisky into the vinaigrette.
•	No honey to sweeten the vinaigrette? Substitute agave or maple syrup
•	Leftovers top off grilled chicken or pork deliciously!
•	This is a great make-ahead salad. It's perfect for a buffet or bbq because it doesn't contain any mayonnaise.

http://www.honeyandbirch.com/asparagus-and-cherry-tomato-salad/?utm_source=Email+Subscribers&utm_campaign=6680371953-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN+%2A%7CRSSFEED%3ADATE%7C%2A&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6ca75104b6-6680371953-134375081

Creamy Pesto Chicken

Serves 4

Ingredients
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
2-3 tablespoons of homemade or prepared pesto (found in the pasta sauce aisle of your supermarket)
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 small garlic clove minced
1 teaspoon pesto (second amount)
12 or more cherry tomatoes
1 tablespoon olive oil

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Cover a baking pan with parchment paper.
2. Place pesto (first amount) in a bowl and coat chicken breasts one at a time.
3. Place chicken breasts on prepared pan. 
4. Mix mayonnaise, Parmesan cheese, minced garlic and the teaspoon of pesto in a small bowl.
5. In another small bowl, toss cherry tomatoes with oil.
6. Add cherry tomatoes to the pan with the chicken and bake for about 15 minutes.
7. Take chicken out of oven and top each breast with a generous tablespoon of the sauce , rounding it over the top of each breast.
8. Return to oven and continue baking until chicken is done, about 10 - 15 more minutes.
9. If cherry tomatoes look done before the chicken, remove them from the pan to a small bowl and continue baking chicken until it is lightly browned on top and baked through. (The oil will bake out of the pesto so be prepared for a few puddles of oil on the pan.)
10. Remove chicken breasts to a serving platter and top with the cherry tomatoes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/01/creamy-pesto-chicken.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Baked Flounder with Parmesan Crumbs

Serves : 4
Author: Chef Nigel Slater

Ingredients
4 flounder fillets (2 pounds total)
Salt and freshly ground pepper
3/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup coarse fresh bread crumbs
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 425°. 
2. In a large baking dish, season the fish fillets with salt and pepper. 
3. Mix the Parmesan with the bread crumbs, melted butter and olive oil and sprinkle ovethe fillets. 
4.Bake for 15 minutes, or until the fish is cooked and the topping is golden. 
5. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving.
Serve With: For a green vegetable, browse our best broccoli recipes, favorite spinach recipes and expert ways to cook asparagus. Buttery baked flounder is also delicious with simple steamed vegetables.

Suggested Pairing: Soave, a dry Italian white from the Veneto region, would pair nicely with this dish, but its simplicity means it also goes beautifully with a range of white wines.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/baked-flounder-parmesan-crumbs?xid=NL_DAILY010818&utm_source=foodandwine.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily&utm_content=2018010814PM#spotim-comments

GARLIC PARSLEY POTATOES
YIELD: 8 SERVINGS
POSTED BY LORI LANGE

INGREDIENTS:
10 to 15 small red potatoes
8 cloves garlic
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup coarsely chopped fresh Italian parsley

DIRECTIONS:

1.	Preheat oven to 375°F. Spray small rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray.
2.	Scrub potatoes and slice off any imperfections. Pat dry. Place on baking sheet.
3.	Smash garlic cloves with side of large knife to loosen peel and release flavor. Place garlic in pan with potatoes. Pour melted butter over top of potatoes. Stir to blend flavors. Sprinkle with salt and parsley.
4.	Bake at 375° for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
5.	Remove potatoes to a bowl. Squeeze cooked garlic onto potatoes as well as browned butter and parsley bits. Mix flavors together and serve warm.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2018/01/08/garlic-parsley-potato

LEMON GARLIC MARINATED PORK CHOPS

Nothing infuses pork chops with flavour like a good marinade! With bright lemon flavours, loaded with garlic and earthy fragrance of oregano (or your herb of choice!), even 1 hour of marinating will make a great difference to your chops. See notes for marinating times for other proteins. Cook this on the BBQ, stove or even bake them!

Servings: 4
Calories: 449 kcal
Author: Nagi

Ingredients

Marinade:
3 garlic cloves , minced
1 tbsp dried oregano (or other herbs, Note 1)
Zest of 1 lemon
1/3 cup / 85 ml lemon juice (1 large or 2 medium lemons)
1/4 cup / 65 ml olive oil
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Pork:
4 pork chops bone in , 2cm / 4/5" thick about 280g/9 oz each (Note 2)
Oil , for cooking

Instructions
1. Whisk Marinade ingredients in a bowl (or ziplock bag). Add pork. Marinade for 1 hr minimum, 3 hours ideal, 12 hours max (Note 3).
2. Take the pork out of the fridge 20 minutes before cooking.
3. Shake excess marinade off (but don't wipe dry) and cook using preferred method. Pictured in post served with Minted Yoghurt - see notes!

BBQ:
1. Brush grills / plate with oil and heat on high until smoking.
2. Place pork on grills and cook the first side for 4 minutes until it is nicely charred. Turn and cook the other side for 3 minutes. Turn the porks on their side to briefly sear the fat side (see video). Transfer to plate, rest for 3 - 5 minutes then serve.

Stove:
1. Heat skillet with about 1 tbsp oil over high heat. 
2. Add pork and cook for 1 minute, then turn DOWN slightly to medium high. Cook for another 3 minutes, then turn and cook the other side for 3 minutes. Turn the porks on their side to briefly sear the fat side (see video).
3. Transfer to plate, rest for 3 - 5 minutes then serve.

Oven:
1. Preheat oven to 200C / 390F (fan forced / convection) or 220C / 430F (standard oven).
2. Place oven shelf in top 1/3 of oven.
3. Place pork on tray. 
4. Bake for 15 minutes, then flick to grill/broiler and grill on high for 5 minutes until the surface is nicely browned.
5. Transfer to plate, rest for 3 - 5 minutes then serve.

Recipe Notes
1. Herbs: I love the combination of oregano and lemon and loads of garlic, very Greek. Feel free to swap this with other herbs - I'd reduce to 2 tsp for thyme, 1 tsp for rosemary, tarragon, sage, but keep the same amount for mild dried herbs like parsley, basil, chives.

2. For thinner chops, cook on high heat for less time and wait until the pan is smoking hot. You want to get a nice crust on the chops!

3. CHICKEN - this is such a great marinade for chicken too! Use either boneless thigh or cut breast in half horizontally to create 2 thin steaks, then marinade for just 30 minutes, no longer than 1 hour otherwise the lemon will start cooking the chicken. Maximum 2 - 3 hours!!

4. The marinading time for this recipe is less than the usual because it has lemon juice in it which can "cook" proteins and cause them to go beyond tenderised to either a weird too-soft texture / toughen up. 3 hours is ideal. 12 hours is the absolute max but the pork won't get as nice a crust as you see in the photos / video.

See Note 2 above for chicken marinade times. I don't recommend using this marinade for fish (it will cook it, turning it into ceviche!). Prawns / shrimp would be 5 - 10 minutes max. Lamb - probably same as pork. Beef can probably handle a bit longer but I'd still do the same time as pork.

5. Minted Yoghurt - optional (because the chops are juicy juicy as they are!!). Yoghurt + finely chopped mint + minced garlic + squeeze of lemon juice + salt and pepper + drizzle of olive oil. Mix, set aside for 20 
minutes!

5. Nutrition: It's difficult to do nutrition for a marinade like this where there's a decent amount of oil in the marinade but it doesn't get sucked up by the pork, it's more for diluting the lemon juice so it's not too strong, as well as coating with oil to help with searing. Same with the salt - the entire 3/4 tsp will not get absorbed by the pork. So I've done the nutrition using 1 tbsp of olive oil, 1/2 tsp salt, using boneless chops (ie the bone is excluded from the Servings weight shown below), assuming this is cooked on the BBQ

http://www.recipetineats.com/lemon-garlic-marinated-pork-chops/

Vanilla Bean Bundt Cake with Pecan Praline Glaze

Author: by joythebaker 
Serves 10

Ingredients

For the Cake
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
¾ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 cup unsalted butter, softened to room temperature
1 ¾ cup granulated sugar
4 large eggs, at room temperature
2 vanilla bean pods, split open and beans scraped
small splash almond extract
1 cup buttermilk

For the Praline Topping
½ cup lightly packed light brown sugar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 tablespoons heavy cream
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup coarsely chopped pecan halves, some halves left whole

Instructions
1. To make the cake, place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2. Generously grease a bundt pan, dust it with flour, and knock out the excess flour.
3. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.
4. In the bowl of an electric stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, cream together butter and sugar. Beat on medium speed until the the mixture is pale and fluffy, about 3 to 5 minutes. Occasionally stop the mixer to scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl to ensure the mixture creams evenly.
5. Reduce speed to low and beat in eggs, one at a time, for 1 minute between each addition.
6. Beat in the vanilla bean scrapings until evenly combined. Add the splash of almond.
7. Add half of the flour mixture to the mixer and, mixing on low, slowly stream in the buttermilk. Add the remaining flour and mix until just combined.
8. Remove the bowl from the mixer and finish incorporating the mixture with a spatula to ensure that all of the ingredients are evenly mixed.
9. Dollop batter into the prepared pan and smooth to even.
10. Bake for 50 to 60 minutes, until a cake tester inserted in the cake comes out with just a few moist crumbs.
11. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 45 minutes to an hour.
12. Invert cake onto a sire rack and allow to cool completely.
13. To make the praline topping, in a medium saucepan over medium-low heat combine brown sugar, butter, heavy cream, and salt. Stir until the mixture is melted, well combined, and smooth, about 4 minutes.
14. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla and pecans. Allow to cool slightly until the consistency is thick and spoonable. Spoon over cooled cake and allow to rest until the praline sets.
15. If you find that the praline sets before drizzling the cake, gently reheat it over low heat, adding a dash more heavy cream if necessary.
16. Store cake, in an airtight container at room temperature.

http://joythebaker.com/2017/09/vanilla-bean-bundt-cake-with-pecan-praline-glaze/

BLENDED COFFEE BANANA PROTEIN SMOOTHIE

Servings: 1
Calories: 303 kcal
Author: Liz DellaCroce

Ingredients
1 ripe banana
1 cup whole milk vanilla Greek yogurt
1 cup whole milk or milk of choice
2 scoops collagen or protein powder of choice
2 tablespoons instant espresso powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
ice to thicken

Instructions
1. Place all ingredients in a high speed blender and pulse until smooth.

Recipe Notes: Start with 1/2 cup ice and keep adding more until you've reached desired thickness level.

http://thelemonbowl.com/blended-coffee-banana-protein-smoothie/?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=6d976ed21a-LEMON_BOWL_DAILY_+EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-6d976ed21a-58688965

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 5th January, 2018* - by Lurker 2

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party :
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516919-1.html

Very definitely a planet of two halves at present - as the Northern Hemisphere has record lows we in the South are having record highs. *Darowil* and *Sugarsugar* sweltered in 44+ degrees Celsius, while the US in particular was at times colder than Mars (according to our news).

*Busyworkerbee's* dog has not upset the neighbours - they are deaf. But Heather is now having irksome family problems.

*Poledra's* Christopher has a new job, but is going to have to work at rebuilding his reputation.

*Fan* has found a young family connection she had been unaware of.

*Bubbalove* asks for prayers for her 84 year old mother.

*GrandmaPaula's* DGD Abby has had further success with her singing.

*Pacer's* DH did not read all the instructions to prepare for his colonoscopy, and had to go through it twice. On the upside the result was good, just 2 small polyps removed, and go back in 5 years. *Pacer* herself has had a good report from the doctor - she has lost weight and had a change in medication.

*Southern Gal* has survived her first Christmas since her beloved BJ died.

*Mags7* is grieving her one and only love who died just 30th December.

*Bonnie* has had a long saga with her DH's illness proving to be the Gallbladder - he ended up going to Emergency by ambulance. He may be in hospital for a few days - they think he may have passed a stone, but may not operate for 6 to 8 weeks.

*Tami Ohio's* DH has had his root canal drilled - ready to have the crown done.

*Darowil's* DGD, 'E' may have been suffering from car sickness in the last 30k of a 1885k trip home from Melbourne, but otherwise seems well enough now.

*Cashmeregma's* application for US Citizenship is proceeding slowly.

*Swedenme* has a very thoughtful Christmas gift from her #2 and #3 sons - a stove that she has installed herself.

PHOTOS
1 - *Machriste* - Dinner table at the recent wedding at the lake
7 - *Fan* - Homemade Christmas candy jars
10 - *Poledra* - Ceramic creations
10 - *Gwen* - Second felted hat
14 - *BubbaLove* - DGK's hats for Christmas
14 - *Gwen* - Beanie hat
27 - *BubbaLove* - Angry Birds hat
28 - *Swedenme* - Chocolates!
36 - *Gwen * - Felted hat number 3
37 - *Gwen* - DM's rings
41 - *Fan* - Butterfly ring

CRAFTS
6 - *Gwen* - Burn test fir wool/acrylic (link)
14 - *Gwen* - Morning Snack Scarf (download)
20 - *Gwen* - Pattern for Classic beanie (link)
22 - *Tami* - Wrap and Zap batting
36 - *Gwen* - Ann's felted hat pattern (link)
38 - *Sam* - New Lion brand sock yarn (link)
45 - *Budasha* - Crochet snowflake / Quilting

OTHERS
22 - *Bonnie* - Hand warmers (link)
32 - *Lurker* - Funny puns


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot before reading as I've got to go check on dinner. Thanks for the start Sam & ladies! TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An interesting and diverse lot of recipes Sam! Have you got the heating sorted at your place? It sounds to me that you are feeling very cold. I would share our heat, if I could!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.

Had lovely 2.5 mile walk with Maya, sunny, warm, nylon T-shirt weather. Buster was so playful, prancing and dancing, did laundry, washed kitchen floor. DGD’s school will have ceremony where they read love letters written by friends and family to each student, so composed my love letter.

Hope to knit at least one row Pi shawl and attend 5:15 AA meeting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An interesting and diverse lot of recipes Sam! Have you got the heating sorted at your place? It sounds to me that you are feeling very cold. I would share our heat, if I could!


Ditto, melting here! Heading off to the mall for some air conditioning to cool off and window shop. Bargains galore to be had but don't need anything right now., but you never know something might catch my attention!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie but i am nice and warm now - have the regular heater going - outside temperature is such that i can run it. thanks for the offer. i'm with bonnie - getting tired of cold weather. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> An interesting and diverse lot of recipes Sam! Have you got the heating sorted at your place? It sounds to me that you are feeling very cold. I would share our heat, if I could!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - it is so good to hear from you. i hope you are here to stay. you've been gone far too long. what are you knitting now? --- sam



siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam! 
I just finished 'finishing' a scarf for a friend. Her sister had started it 12-15 years ago, but had died before it was done. The yarn was not to my liking, Lion Brand Jiffy Thick and Quick. I don't know if they still make it. It works up fast, but feels rather scratchy when given the "face test". It's also very heavy - 3 skeins @ 5 oz each.

Most of my knitting is hats, booties and blankies for charity. I'm STILL trying to downsize my stash. It would help if I didn't keep ordering or buying more. lol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.

Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies , for the third week running I forgot it was friday good thing you keep us on track Sam , got the house to myself tomorrow and have i got plans , quick tidy up , quick pop to shops then start my fleece blanket not that i have any idea what edging I want to crochet on it , Im hoping to find one that looks lovely but is very easy to do , once Ive got that started Im going to start my christmas blanket , I can hear you all say Whaaatt!!!. But its going to be double knit squares and since i still have to learn to double knit I had better start now with no interuptions ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> 
> Had lovely 2.5 mile walk with Maya, sunny, warm, nylon T-shirt weather. Buster was so playful, prancing and dancing, did laundry, washed kitchen floor. DGD's school will have ceremony where they read love letters written by friends and family to each student, so composed my love letter.
> ...


Sounds like perfect walking weather Joy , hope you show a picture of your shawl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Hello siouxann , nice to here from you again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


Fingers crossed Bonnie ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Lovely to hear from you again! Please don't lurk anymore! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


Hope it works for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> 
> Had lovely 2.5 mile walk with Maya, sunny, warm, nylon T-shirt weather. Buster was so playful, prancing and dancing, did laundry, washed kitchen floor. DGD's school will have ceremony where they read love letters written by friends and family to each student, so composed my love letter.
> ...


Not me the last two weeks. Back on board for most of this week but will hand over to Julie for the last couple of days.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. I have been reading along just not responding much. Not sure what my problem is. Been a busy few weeks around here. DD2 has needed rides to work as their vehicle needed some work on the front end. It is 18 miles or so to their house then 17 back to her job and 4 from there back home. Make the trip 2 times a day and I am exhausted from riding. She only works a few days a week at best so not really that troublesome. With the sudden closings of some SAMS clubs it is getting more worrisome that she doesn't get better hours. Once taxes are filed and she gets her refund she will, hopefully, be able to get a dependable car and better job. 
Like all others in this part of the world, I am tired of cold weather. It was 64F yesterday and steadily dropped overnight to just 24(but feels like 8) now with ice, snow, wind.....I have it 71 in the house but feels more like 50 to me....brrr
I have gotten over being sick but am left with a chronic, persistent cough. I will need to see and Ear Nose and Throat doctor as soon as funds permit. Seems it could be related to the perforated septum.
DD1 has sent me a cute coffee mug, on which she had it personalized with "We all know I am your favorite child! Love Jes". It really brightened my day.
I best be off to the kitchen to cook some supper. Haven't really eaten anything good today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 5th January, 2018* - by Lurker 2
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party :
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516919-1.html
> ...


Mags7- so sorry about your loved one. Haven't finshed last weeks for details but plan to head back that way.

Bonnie waiting if there is infection present is normal as they prefer to get the inflammation down before doing surgery if they can. So the preferences are at the very beginning of the infection (first couple of days) or after around 6 weeks. Edit. See he might be home tomorrow on antibiotics. He could well not feel up to doing anything much for a while.

A lot happened this week even though not many pages. Other weeks we fill it up with lots of chatter with little to report (those weeks leave me feeling I have something out!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


It's good to see you again- hope you can keep joining us again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie but i am nice and warm now - have the regular heater going - outside temperature is such that i can run it. thanks for the offer. i'm with bonnie - getting tired of cold weather. --- sam


Usually by now I am sick of hot weather. But we have had plenty of lovely days- interspersed with stinkers. But only 1 or 2 at a time so can cope with that. And easier to deal with hot days knowing nice days coming. 
Mind you Thursday is set to be another stinker-41 C and that is the set up day for the conference. Church is airconditioned but a lot of in and out on set up day. But back down again on the Friday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, and ladies for the start of a new week.

Lots of good recipes, particularly the chicken breast and pork chop recipes.

We got lots of rain today (not freezing from what I could see) but now it's snowing and the salters have been here. I hope it doesn't snow all night here or anywhere else. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks Sam!
> I just finished 'finishing' a scarf for a friend. Her sister had started it 12-15 years ago, but had died before it was done. The yarn was not to my liking, Lion Brand Jiffy Thick and Quick. I don't know if they still make it. It works up fast, but feels rather scratchy when given the "face test". It's also very heavy - 3 skeins @ 5 oz each.
> 
> Most of my knitting is hats, booties and blankies for charity. I'm STILL trying to downsize my stash. It would help if I didn't keep ordering or buying more. lol.


Buying yarn when trying to use it up is rather counter productive I've found. As I said last week I've just managed to buy more yarn than I will use in a few months likely. Will be interesting to see how long it does take me to use up that much yarn actually.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


I hope the low fat diet works for your DH so he can come home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been reading along just not responding much. Not sure what my problem is. Been a busy few weeks around here. DD2 has needed rides to work as their vehicle needed some work on the front end. It is 18 miles or so to their house then 17 back to her job and 4 from there back home. Make the trip 2 times a day and I am exhausted from riding. She only works a few days a week at best so not really that troublesome. With the sudden closings of some SAMS clubs it is getting more worrisome that she doesn't get better hours. Once taxes are filed and she gets her refund she will, hopefully, be able to get a dependable car and better job.
> Like all others in this part of the world, I am tired of cold weather. It was 64F yesterday and steadily dropped overnight to just 24(but feels like 8) now with ice, snow, wind.....I have it 71 in the house but feels more like 50 to me....brrr
> I have gotten over being sick but am left with a chronic, persistent cough. I will need to see and Ear Nose and Throat doctor as soon as funds permit. Seems it could be related to the perforated septum.
> DD1 has sent me a cute coffee mug, on which she had it personalized with "We all know I am your favorite child! Love Jes". It really brightened my day.
> I best be off to the kitchen to cook some supper. Haven't really eaten anything good today.


Sorry to hear that you have a cough hanging on. I hope you can get to see a specialist quickly. Nice of your DD to send you that cute mug.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Update on family, speaking to DM, DS is having her head done in by seniors, specifically DSF. Waiting to see what happens there. Will be occasionally approaching DS to see how she is going, have suggested meeting and keeping seniors out of it.

Work has started again. Had 2 shifts last week, expect more next week. Will be tiring as, silly me, did not stay very active during time off. Lesson learned.

Feel funny, I actually finished 2wips. :sm04: Almost finished a third. 

Sam, great selection of recipes this week. I can actually cut 2 down to make single serves without a problem. And possibly a 3rd, depending on when I can afford to buy barramundi, instead of flounder.

Take care all, stay warm or cool wherever you are. Back later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summary. I love garlic, so some of these recipes are right up my alley, especially the potato one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


How lovely to see you back! :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as I am caught up here I might head out. At knitting the other day someone said a gastro-entorologist she worked with used to tell his patients who thought they might be lactose intolerant to drink 600mls of iced coffee. If lactose intolerant will have symptoms. Sounds fair enough to me so I will go and get some and try that out. Proved gluten isn't the issue by overloading on it the day so now to try lactose. Still no symptoms for the last couple of weeks so no idea what is going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Continued healing thoughts for all in need. 

I'm still working on using up stash, too. I got burned out on worsted so switched to fingering and will see how that goes. 

Sending positive energy for those with family issues, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Welcome back!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy New KTP week! Thank you, Sam. Recipes really look good. I especially like the asparagus/cherry tomato salad. Love artichokes!! Am trying to use up leftovers. Girls are back Sunday, and chef back Tuesday. (Monday is a holiday here—Martin Luther King Day—so chef and housekeepers are off.). House mom is NOT off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone!!! Sam and Summary Ladies, thank you for the new week, I forgot it was Friday or I'd have been here to check in a bit earlier. I've gotten all my clothes hauled back down to my closet in the basement, and after taking Jennie to work, I cleared out 2 cabinets and got a batch of chicken tortilla soup made for David on the road(no recipe, packet of seasoning, added chicken, and tomatoes), so now I'm watching tv and trying to catch up with you all and finish a sock, wish me luck. lol
David won't be home until tomorrow morning, unfortunately, then he's got to head back Mary's way on Sunday again. 
I wanted to spend the evening in my closet organizing but it's too chilly in that room with no heat vent. 
I hope that everyone traveling is safe and everyone with health issues is feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


*WELCOME BACK!!!*
I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , for the third week running I forgot it was friday good thing you keep us on track Sam , got the house to myself tomorrow and have i got plans , quick tidy up , quick pop to shops then start my fleece blanket not that i have any idea what edging I want to crochet on it , Im hoping to find one that looks lovely but is very easy to do , once Ive got that started Im going to start my christmas blanket , I can hear you all say Whaaatt!!!. But its going to be double knit squares and since i still have to learn to double knit I had better start now with no interuptions ????


I forgot too, too busy getting things done. lol
Sounds like you have a lovely day set for yourself tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been reading along just not responding much. Not sure what my problem is. Been a busy few weeks around here. DD2 has needed rides to work as their vehicle needed some work on the front end. It is 18 miles or so to their house then 17 back to her job and 4 from there back home. Make the trip 2 times a day and I am exhausted from riding. She only works a few days a week at best so not really that troublesome. With the sudden closings of some SAMS clubs it is getting more worrisome that she doesn't get better hours. Once taxes are filed and she gets her refund she will, hopefully, be able to get a dependable car and better job.
> Like all others in this part of the world, I am tired of cold weather. It was 64F yesterday and steadily dropped overnight to just 24(but feels like 8) now with ice, snow, wind.....I have it 71 in the house but feels more like 50 to me....brrr
> I have gotten over being sick but am left with a chronic, persistent cough. I will need to see and Ear Nose and Throat doctor as soon as funds permit. Seems it could be related to the perforated septum.
> DD1 has sent me a cute coffee mug, on which she had it personalized with "We all know I am your favorite child! Love Jes". It really brightened my day.
> I best be off to the kitchen to cook some supper. Haven't really eaten anything good today.


I hope that they can get your cough straightened out, and hopefully your DD will be able to get a better car and job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on family, speaking to DM, DS is having her head done in by seniors, specifically DSF. Waiting to see what happens there. Will be occasionally approaching DS to see how she is going, have suggested meeting and keeping seniors out of it.
> 
> ...


Glad that you got more shifts, and finishing up WIP's is great too, hopefully everything on the family front will settle.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope that everyone is safe and warm here in the path of the winter mess that's been going on around us since mid-morning today. 

Our temps dropped from 54F at 10:15 AM to 32F by 12:15 PM. By 12:20 , the sleet had started and started accumulating quickly before I could get home from the new Elm site where we served 4 folks including a staff WEP worker and a volunteer. I requested they tell everyone they saw that it was looking very much like we would be unable to get down to the city in the morning to serve coffee and breakfast items or bagged lunches.

Y'all take care out there, please.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmm so much for window shopping. I found buy one get 2nd half price, summer sandals. Yep bought them! I have a small foot, size 6 US and usually find it hard to get something which fits properly and is comfy. So now have a pair of nice black dressy sandals, and blue flip flops.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann, welcome back. 
Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate on summary.
Only got to knit 1 row on shawl. Did knit on hat for Friend at meeting.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> someone said a gastro-entorologist she worked with used to tell his patients who thought they might be lactose intolerant to drink 600mls of iced coffee. If lactose intolerant will have symptoms. .


I wonder how drinking Iced Coffee would give symptoms of being lactose intolerant. Did he want you to add lots of creamer or milk to it? 600mls sounds like a lot!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mmm so much for window shopping. I found buy one get 2nd half price, summer sandals. Yep bought them! I have a small foot, size 6 US and usually find it hard to get something which fits properly and is comfy. So now have a pair of nice black dressy sandals, and blue flip flops.


Good for you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *WELCOME BACK!!!*
> I hope you are doing well.


Thank you! 
I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hope that everyone is safe and warm here in the path of the winter mess that's been going on around us since mid-morning today.
> 
> Our temps dropped from 54F at 10:15 AM to 32F by 12:15 PM. By 12:20 , the sleet had started and started accumulating quickly before I could get home from the new Elm site where we served 4 folks including a staff WEP worker and a volunteer. I requested they tell everyone they saw that it was looking very much like we would be unable to get down to the city in the morning to serve coffee and breakfast items or bagged lunches.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home safe and sound, I hope that all of your participants are safe in the horrid weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you!
> I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


I hope that this round does the job and you are clear from here on out. One day at a time is the best way to deal with it all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Kate and Julie for starting the new week. Wish I had some of your snow, Sam. We are still needing it much. I have downloaded the bundt cake recipe and it will be dessert. Now have to pick up a few vanilla beans. We are going to have homemade chicken noodle soup with fresh rolls and some havarti cheese for Sunday's lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - try vicks on the bottom of your feet - then socks - before you go to bed. that should help your cough at night. hope you dd gets a good tax return and kind find a better auto. i did not know they were closing some sam's clubs. i think the one in toledo is still open. hopefully she can find a better job as we move into spring. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been reading along just not responding much. Not sure what my problem is. Been a busy few weeks around here. DD2 has needed rides to work as their vehicle needed some work on the front end. It is 18 miles or so to their house then 17 back to her job and 4 from there back home. Make the trip 2 times a day and I am exhausted from riding. She only works a few days a week at best so not really that troublesome. With the sudden closings of some SAMS clubs it is getting more worrisome that she doesn't get better hours. Once taxes are filed and she gets her refund she will, hopefully, be able to get a dependable car and better job.
> Like all others in this part of the world, I am tired of cold weather. It was 64F yesterday and steadily dropped overnight to just 24(but feels like 8) now with ice, snow, wind.....I have it 71 in the house but feels more like 50 to me....brrr
> I have gotten over being sick but am left with a chronic, persistent cough. I will need to see and Ear Nose and Throat doctor as soon as funds permit. Seems it could be related to the perforated septum.
> DD1 has sent me a cute coffee mug, on which she had it personalized with "We all know I am your favorite child! Love Jes". It really brightened my day.
> I best be off to the kitchen to cook some supper. Haven't really eaten anything good today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are right there with you siouxann - hopefully this round of treatment will do the trick. if you feel some depression coming on you get right here and start talking to anyone that is around. it won't take long for someone to respond. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thank you!
> I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are getting what we were suppose to have gotten. hope it clears up quickly for you. are you completely moved into the new place? -- sam

quote=jheiens]Hope that everyone is safe and warm here in the path of the winter mess that's been going on around us since mid-morning today.

Our temps dropped from 54F at 10:15 AM to 32F by 12:15 PM. By 12:20 , the sleet had started and started accumulating quickly before I could get home from the new Elm site where we served 4 folks including a staff WEP worker and a volunteer. I requested they tell everyone they saw that it was looking very much like we would be unable to get down to the city in the morning to serve coffee and breakfast items or bagged lunches.

Y'all take care out there, please.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann, I’m sorry you have to go through two rounds of chemo. Remember this is a caring group and we are here to support you., hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, welcome back.
> Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate on summary.
> Only got to knit 1 row on shawl. Did knit on hat for Friend at meeting.


Actually it was Margaret's part that I did, Joy! :sm02: I know it must be confusing, because I am the irregular one- and I fill in for both from time to time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Siouxann, good to hear from you but sorry to hear you’ve been sick.

I hope all of you in the path of the sleet & snow can stay home & safe.

Margaret, hope you can soon sort out what’s upsetting your system. I can’t imagine what 41 feels like & don’t think I want to but then you probably can’t imagine what -40 is like????

Well I better get some sleep so I can be off & running in the am


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot at the table. Thankyou Sam and ladies for starting us off again. 

Well one extreme to the other here... this time last week it was 44c and today 21c but that was this morning, this afternoon it dropped to 16c and rain. The rain is good but I had to put a cardigan on... :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Glad you found us again. Welcome back. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


I hope they are still definitely going to do the surgery down the track though regardless.? I hope in the meantime he doesnt have any big attacks again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are right there with you siouxann - hopefully this round of treatment will do the trick. if you feel some depression coming on you get right here and start talking to anyone that is around. it won't take long for someone to respond. --- sam


Ditto.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that this round does the job and you are clear from here on out. One day at a time is the best way to deal with it all.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Thank you!
> I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


So sorry you are having to have chemo again , , hope its good news and the stinking tumour is shrinking


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a wonderful start, Sam and ladies. There are some wonderful recipes. I shall enjoy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all. Thank you Sam and ladies for getting another week started. A wonderful array of recipes again. 

Siouxann - it's good to see you back again. As Sam has said, don't let depression get to you, there is always someone on here ready for a natter.
Bonnie - I hope the low fat diet will work for your DH and get the inflammation settled so that they can get on with surgery in six weeks time. 
Fan- you found a bargain. Two pairs of sandals in one hit sounds too good to miss!

This morning has started out much brighter than any day this past week. We have had nothing but grey, damp, depressing weather but today the sun is actually trying to get through. At the end of my road is a grass verge that has a swathe of daffodils out in the spring. Yesterday I noticed that a couple of daffodils are already out. Yay!! Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good morning all. Thank you Sam and ladies for getting another week started. A wonderful array of recipes again.
> 
> Siouxann - it's good to see you back again. As Sam has said, don't let depression get to you, there is always someone on here ready for a natter.
> Bonnie - I hope the low fat diet will work for your DH and get the inflammation settled so that they can get on with surgery in six weeks time.
> ...


Love when the daffodils start coming out , wont be for a while yet up here , but i did notice all the spring bulbs are springing to life in the garden . Its a bit brighter here too , no sun but not as grey as it was . It looks colder as if snow is in the air will soon find out as I'm about ready to go out the door


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Love when the daffodils start coming out , wont be for a while yet up here , but i did notice all the spring bulbs are springing to life in the garden . Its a bit brighter here too , no sun but not as grey as it was . It looks colder as if snow is in the air will soon find out as I'm about ready to go out the door


Colder temps forecast for us too next week but I don't think we will get any snow. Hope not.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.

I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it. 

Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> Just had a call from DH, the doctor was in & said they will try him on a low fat diet, if he does well on that, they may let him come home tomorrow with oral antibiotics


I'm hoping he doesn't have to go through another attack like this since they didn't operate. Are there still stones in there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


I am glad for you, Daralene, that you have your appointment at last!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , for the third week running I forgot it was friday good thing you keep us on track Sam , got the house to myself tomorrow and have i got plans , quick tidy up , quick pop to shops then start my fleece blanket not that i have any idea what edging I want to crochet on it , Im hoping to find one that looks lovely but is very easy to do , once Ive got that started Im going to start my christmas blanket , I can hear you all say Whaaatt!!!. But its going to be double knit squares and since i still have to learn to double knit I had better start now with no interuptions ????


Great that you will do double knitting and I can't wait to see your Christmas blanket. I didn't master double knitting but did learn on one square. Not sure I will do more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like perfect walking weather Joy , hope you show a picture of your shawl


That weather sounds so wonderful to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been reading along just not responding much. Not sure what my problem is. Been a busy few weeks around here. DD2 has needed rides to work as their vehicle needed some work on the front end. It is 18 miles or so to their house then 17 back to her job and 4 from there back home. Make the trip 2 times a day and I am exhausted from riding. She only works a few days a week at best so not really that troublesome. With the sudden closings of some SAMS clubs it is getting more worrisome that she doesn't get better hours. Once taxes are filed and she gets her refund she will, hopefully, be able to get a dependable car and better job.
> Like all others in this part of the world, I am tired of cold weather. It was 64F yesterday and steadily dropped overnight to just 24(but feels like 8) now with ice, snow, wind.....I have it 71 in the house but feels more like 50 to me....brrr
> I have gotten over being sick but am left with a chronic, persistent cough. I will need to see and Ear Nose and Throat doctor as soon as funds permit. Seems it could be related to the perforated septum.
> DD1 has sent me a cute coffee mug, on which she had it personalized with "We all know I am your favorite child! Love Jes". It really brightened my day.
> I best be off to the kitchen to cook some supper. Haven't really eaten anything good today.


I saw where Sam's is closing here too. Sure hope your DD gets a good job and a reliable car. That is really cold weather for you. I'm experiencing the same with the thermostat at 71f and still cold hands. Must be from the wind. It's died down right now and I'm starting to feel a little warmer. Hope you get rid of that cough and feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mags7, just read about your DH's passing. My sincerest condolences and sending you love and Big Hugs. Hope you see this. Perhaps I'll PM you as it is so difficult to keep up with the posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad for you, Daralene, that you have your appointment at last!


Thanks Julie. Thought I was so calm but when I saw the email saying I had my appointment and the only date on there was January 10th, I thought that I had perhaps missed the appointment and almost threw up. Of course things aren't simple and the full information was on their site and several hours before the actual date and time showed up. I was quite surprised at my physical reaction as I thought I was pretty calm about things now...apparently not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't make it back here last night so just now catching up. Sam I loved the bundt cake w/pecan praline glaze and the coffee banana smoothie recipes and have copied both. I read DH the cake recipe and he was practically drooling. On to catching up here...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Colder temps forecast for us too next week but I don't think we will get any snow. Hope not.


If you are getting the storm we are having, you will have snow galore. Hope it won't be too bad, but it does seem we send all our bad weather across the pond and up to you. Sorry....hoping it will soon be good weather that we are sending you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Thought I was so calm but when I saw the email saying I had my appointment and the only date on there was January 10th, I thought that I had perhaps missed the appointment and almost threw up. Of course things aren't simple and the full information was on their site and several hours before the actual date and time showed up. I was quite surprised at my physical reaction as I thought I was pretty calm about things now...apparently not.


You obviously have a lot invested in this Daralene! Try not to get too overwrought!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back to your cyber home Siouxann!


siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Siouxann. Keeping you in prayer.


Poledra65 said:


> I hope that this round does the job and you are clear from here on out. One day at a time is the best way to deal with it all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the closing of 63 Sam's Clubs was on the news last night. Though I don't go there anymore, I am glad our's isn't closing.


thewren said:


> evelyn - try vicks on the bottom of your feet - then socks - before you go to bed. that should help your cough at night. hope you dd gets a good tax return and kind find a better auto. i did not know they were closing some sam's clubs. i think the one in toledo is still open. hopefully she can find a better job as we move into spring. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said and so true.


sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, I'm sorry you have to go through two rounds of chemo. Remember this is a caring group and we are here to support you., hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Daralene!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad for you, Daralene, that you have your appointment at last!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great that you will do double knitting and I can't wait to see your Christmas blanket. I didn't master double knitting but did learn on one square. Not sure I will do more.


Thank you Daralene , i got a little side tracked with baking , husband and son wont believe its me who has made them , no burned bits ????

Sending you lots of good luck and best wishes for your test , can understand the nervousness but I think you will pass easily


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are right there with you siouxann - hopefully this round of treatment will do the trick. if you feel some depression coming on you get right here and start talking to anyone that is around. it won't take long for someone to respond. --- sam


Thanks!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that this round does the job and you are clear from here on out. One day at a time is the best way to deal with it all.


Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


 :sm24: Love it!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, I'm sorry you have to go through two rounds of chemo. Remember this is a caring group and we are here to support you., hugs.


Thanks, It means a lot!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry you are having to have chemo again , , hope its good news and the stinking tumour is shrinking


They changed one of the drugs in the infusion. Hope it does the trick!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


That is adorable! I love sheepies.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back! This is a cozy place to be, where I feel welcome even after being away for so long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back! This is a cozy place to be, where I feel welcome even after being away for so long.


I am really glad, Sue!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Cute sweater ! Love the little knitted jeans you have with it in your picture


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great recipes today...Mother Nature is not through with us quite yet...We here in Ma recently had a blizzard and we got 15" of snow, then it all went away yesterday due to heavy downpours of rain. Temps rose to near 60 and today it's very windy and the temps are expected to plummet down to the 20s..


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Back working on my pug blanket. Then will start a fox blanket for a new little man to be born the end of February. ( for a very good friends daughter baby number 1)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope they are still definitely going to do the surgery down the track though regardless.? I hope in the meantime he doesnt have any big attacks again.


Yes, surgery will be done in 6-8 weeks after inflammation (hopefully)settles if he keeps having attacks it will be done sooner but probably won't be laparoscopicly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love when the daffodils start coming out , wont be for a while yet up here , but i did notice all the spring bulbs are springing to life in the garden . Its a bit brighter here too , no sun but not as grey as it was . It looks colder as if snow is in the air will soon find out as I'm about ready to go out the door


Those grey days drive me crazy, it's like that in BC too. Here at least even at -40 it's usually sunny
Nothing will be brave enough to stick its head up here until May????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping he doesn't have to go through another attack like this since they didn't operate. Are there still stones in there?


It's still full of stones but the surgeon thinks one was stuck in the duct & has now passed. Hopefully the rest will stay put until surgery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Love it!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Thought I was so calm but when I saw the email saying I had my appointment and the only date on there was January 10th, I thought that I had perhaps missed the appointment and almost threw up. Of course things aren't simple and the full information was on their site and several hours before the actual date and time showed up. I was quite surprised at my physical reaction as I thought I was pretty calm about things now...apparently not.


I'm glad you finally have an appointment, try not to make yourself sick worrying about it all, I'm sure you will do fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> That is adorable! I love sheepies.


Thank you Sue


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the closing of 63 Sam's Clubs was on the news last night. Though I don't go there anymore, I am glad our's isn't closing.


I've never been there, we don't have them up here. I thought they were popular, why are they closing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


That's so cute, some little one is going to look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Back working on my pug blanket. Then will start a fox blanket for a new little man to be born the end of February. ( for a very good friends daughter baby number 1)


How are you feeling? Have you finally got rid of your cold/flu?
I'm sure your friend will love the blanket, they are always so cute.
Your house must be pretty quiet these days without the little boys.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


I'm pleased to hear you've got a date for your interview and test. I'm sure you'll sail through! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


I am glad your appointment came through safely :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


That is so cute Sonja. I take it it is one of your own designs?

Sounds like you're giving your new oven a good work out!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's still full of stones but the surgeon thinks one was stuck in the duct & has now passed. Hopefully the rest will stay put until surgery[/qu
> 
> They're fine as long as they sit in the gallbladder, many people have them and never realise until they have an xray or ultrasound for something else. It's when they start trying to move that they cause pain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


That is so very cute :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you!
> I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


I hope all goes well for you. Stay positive and remember, we are here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful little sheep sweater. I am amazed at the way the sheep turned out and the time and effort it took to make it. Awesome!
Daralene, so glad you finally have your appointment. I am thinking you know more about the USA than I do and will pass with flying colors. 
Siouxann, prayers things will go well and healing for you. 
Sam, concerned about you in all that snow and cold, and those in Pacific areas, hoping you won't have such terribly hot weather. 
Here is another beautiful "fall" day, no rain in sight. Shopping done and a roast on sale at SAMs, hoping ours does not close as I buy gas and much of my food there. Buy the big 40 pound kitty litter pails and could hardly lift it up from the bottom of the shopping cart into the car trunk (boot). Now to pick up a script at the pharmacy when it opens and scrub off tomorrow's potatoes to be baked in the AM.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


We didn't get the freezing rain nor as much snow as predicted so I'm happy about that. Sorry that you got so much though. Good news that you finally got your appointment. It won't be long now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Lovely, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Cute sweater ! Love the little knitted jeans you have with it in your picture


Thank you Jackie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the closing of 63 Sam's Clubs was on the news last night. Though I don't go there anymore, I am glad our's isn't closing.


Ours is, but it shares a parking lot with a Walmart so hopefuuly workers will still have jobs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


darling!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Back working on my pug blanket. Then will start a fox blanket for a new little man to be born the end of February. ( for a very good friends daughter baby number 1)


Look forward to pictures when finished. Have you got any new foster children yet ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely, what a wonderful sweater. Good job.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


OH my goodness, that's adorable!❤❤


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute, some little one is going to look great


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is so cute Sonja. I take it it is one of your own designs?
> 
> Sounds like you're giving your new oven a good work out!


Thank you . I got the graph from a free pattern Sheep love hat on ravelry and added it to my basic top down cardigan


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I can relate to the gray day! Had a little sun yesterday but most of the day was dreary and it doesn't look much better for today. Ah well, that is winter - out here anyway. Didn't sleep well last night. My hips have been bothering me since July. Chiropractor has moved so I'm on the hunt for a new one. But I hate it when they try to "crack" me so I need one who will promise to only use the clicker. Not sure why the pain comes on mainly at night and then subsides during the day. Makes me anxious since I had breast cancer 12 years ago and it can jump to the bones....my oncologist also left our area so I need to find a new one of those also. My naturopath who I really do trust had blood work done in November and everything was fine, but still that awful worry does creep in. 
Well off to get my day going. I finally finished a little sweater for DGS - will block it today. now am knitting a sweater for a friend who just had her baby. Hopefully will it done before someone throws her a shower. 
For all those struggling with health issues blessings and hopefully things go better. Siouxann - hopefully this round of chemo will do the trick. Chemo is no fun as I can testify to. Bonnie, hope your dh stays on the mend until surgery. Hopefully the flu will keep away from everyone. I hear it's a very nasty one. 
I'm sure there are more I should address, but per usual my brain doesn't remember ! Have a great day all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally have an appointment, try not to make yourself sick worrying about it all, I'm sure you will do fine


From me too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the closing of 63 Sam's Clubs was on the news last night. Though I don't go there anymore, I am glad our's isn't closing.


I always thought they were the same as Walmart?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Love when the daffodils start coming out , wont be for a while yet up here , but i did notice all the spring bulbs are springing to life in the garden . Its a bit brighter here too , no sun but not as grey as it was . It looks colder as if snow is in the air will soon find out as I'm about ready to go out the door


Me too! Those pictures darowil posted on last weeks tp made me realize how much I would like some nice spring weather! But like my dh said a couple of nights ago it's still 3 months of winter! Sad!!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope all goes well for you. Stay positive and remember, we are here for you if you need to talk.


 :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so very cute :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful little sheep sweater. I am amazed at the way the sheep turned out and the time and effort it took to make it. Awesome!
> Daralene, so glad you finally have your appointment. I am thinking you know more about the USA than I do and will pass with flying colors.
> Siouxann, prayers things will go well and healing for you.
> Sam, concerned about you in all that snow and cold, and those in Pacific areas, hoping you won't have such terribly hot weather.
> Here is another beautiful "fall" day, no rain in sight. Shopping done and a roast on sale at SAMs, hoping ours does not close as I buy gas and much of my food there. Buy the big 40 pound kitty litter pails and could hardly lift it up from the bottom of the shopping cart into the car trunk (boot). Now to pick up a script at the pharmacy when it opens and scrub off tomorrow's potatoes to be baked in the AM.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well, I can relate to the gray day! Had a little sun yesterday but most of the day was dreary and it doesn't look much better for today. Ah well, that is winter - out here anyway. Didn't sleep well last night. My hips have been bothering me since July. Chiropractor has moved so I'm on the hunt for a new one. But I hate it when they try to "crack" me so I need one who will promise to only use the clicker. Not sure why the pain comes on mainly at night and then subsides during the day. Makes me anxious since I had breast cancer 12 years ago and it can jump to the bones....my oncologist also left our area so I need to find a new one of those also. My naturopath who I really do trust had blood work done in November and everything was fine, but still that awful worry does creep in.
> Well off to get my day going. I finally finished a little sweater for DGS - will block it today. now am knitting a sweater for a friend who just had her baby. Hopefully will it done before someone throws her a shower.
> For all those struggling with health issues blessings and hopefully things go better. Siouxann - hopefully this round of chemo will do the trick. Chemo is no fun as I can testify to. Bonnie, hope your dh stays on the mend until surgery. Hopefully the flu will keep away from everyone. I hear it's a very nasty one.
> I'm sure there are more I should address, but per usual my brain doesn't remember ! Have a great day all.


Hoping all the best for you, Maatje- understandable that there is underlying anxiety.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never been there, we don't have them up here. I thought they were popular, why are they closing?


Bonnie, Sam's Clubs are being closed because the management has announced that they will increase starting wages to $10 plus per hour and ''some'' employees will get a $1000 ''bonus''. Since no salaries or perks for upper management employees are described as being lowered, those monies will have to come from someplace, won't they? And we can all guess where that will be--job cuts by means of store closings. We still don't know if the fairly local site for us is on the cut list.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, Sam's Clubs are being closed because the management has announced that they will increase starting wages to $10 plus per hour and ''some'' employees will get a $1000 ''bonus''. Since no salaries or perks for upper management employees are described as being lowered, those monies will have to come from someplace, won't they? And we can all guess where that will be--job cuts by means of store closings. We still don't know if the fairly local site for us is on the cut list.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I don't think the one in Frederick is closing, but then, I haven't shopped there in several years. The yearly "dues" didn't justify the few times I did go there, so I let the membership lapse. I can get better prices at Aldi, and can catch sales at other stores. A lot of people here like Costco better. As you said, the money for higher salaries has to come from somewhere. I still don't think that $10/hr is a living wage, but it is better than the previous $7.50. I guess.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, hope you find new chiropractor and oncologist. Have you tried acupuncture and/or yoga for back? Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Sonja.


Thanks Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> darling!


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Love that! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, Sam's Clubs are being closed because the management has announced that they will increase starting wages to $10 plus per hour and ''some'' employees will get a $1000 ''bonus''. Since no salaries or perks for upper management employees are described as being lowered, those monies will have to come from someplace, won't they? And we can all guess where that will be--job cuts by means of store closings. We still don't know if the fairly local site for us is on the cut list.
> 
> Ohio Joy


If you believe the White House, it's the new tax laws that are allowing Walmart to increase wages and bonuses; no mention of Sams Cub closings being part of the fallout. Sheesh!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You obviously have a lot invested in this Daralene! Try not to get too overwrought!


Thanks Julie. I'm trying not to be so invested and thought I had it all figured out but apparently my body doesn't feel that way. LOL. Will have to work on it some more. At least I have lots to work on, so hoping that means I get to live longer. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not sure it works that way but does add a little humor to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Thank you!
> I have another chemo treatment next Wednesday. Then I'm supposed to have a CT scan to see if the tumor is shrinking. Hope so! This is the second round of chemo I've had. They thought that the first along with the radiation would take care of everything. Wrong. I'm taking a day at a time, refusing to give in to depression.


So sorry to hear this siouxann but will think of you and send healing wishes as you go through this. So glad you are refusing to give in to depression. Come here and talk anytime you want. We will be behind you, beside you and right here to support you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, lovely, what a wonderful sweater. Good job.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> OH my goodness, that's adorable!❤❤


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


That is so adorable!!!! Love the sheep and see you did a hat and booties too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - may we see a large picture of your avatar. aren't those the pants you have been working on? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> So sorry you are having to have chemo again , , hope its good news and the stinking tumour is shrinking


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Just jumping in quick so I can find you. Yesterday it was 60 F , today it is 13 F. We had about 4 in. of snow, so not too bad. We have a party to go to tonight, but Bob was out earlier and said the roads were not too bad. The party is for our pastor who just turned 90! Love that man, he honestly can work rings around people half his age. I'd better go get ready - the party venue is about a 40 minute drive for us. See you later!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of jobs lost. i wonder how costco is doing. whenever i went to costco i always took cash - kept me in line. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the closing of 63 Sam's Clubs was on the news last night. Though I don't go there anymore, I am glad our's isn't closing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute sonja. anxious to see the hat. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say their membership is dwindling. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never been there, we don't have them up here. I thought they were popular, why are they closing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - may we see a large picture of your avatar. aren't those the pants you have been working on? --- sam


Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Maatje said:


> I always thought they were the same as Walmart?


They are the same company. Just the warehouse/bulk buying side of things. Every since Sam Walton passed away I think Walmart and all their entities have gone downhill. His heirs sure don't care as much as he seemed to. 
My DD2 had worked at a Walmart for a few years then tried to transfer when she returned to Alabama but ended up having to go to SAMs. She has been trying for a transfer back to Walmart for over a year with no luck. The pay is poor, hours are worse. She has tried to be put on full time only to be passed over as they add more part timers to keep from paying benefits. They also took away her Walmart discount since the "gave" her a "free membership". 
I pray this year brings her success in a new job. It will be a challenge since so many places are closing doors. We no longer have KMart, Best Buy, Goody's or Sears and there is talk of JCPenny closing. I guess it is good I never depended on those particular stores.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Sonja both the jeans outfit and sheep sweater are adorable.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad you got your appointment, Daralene.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. I’m not creative, but when I see you taking sheep pattern and applying to sweater, I can think that would be fun on a scarf or project bag.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous work as usual Sonja.????
We have been out to visit our adopted family, and they gave us some fresh caught snapper fish, so that’s lunch today with a loaf of fresh bread yum!
They were given 2 ginger kittens for Christmas, they are so cute and purring like mad when you cuddle them.
We were also given an aubergine (eggplant) so will have to check out some recipes for it. Stu won’t eat it but I will for sure. Any ideas folks?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Love that! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute sonja. anxious to see the hat. --- sam


Thank you Sam ,I'm about halfway witth the hat


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


Such a cute outfit!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> They are the same company. Just the warehouse/bulk buying side of things. Every since Sam Walton passed away I think Walmart and all their entities have gone downhill. His heirs sure don't care as much as he seemed to.
> My DD2 had worked at a Walmart for a few years then tried to transfer when she returned to Alabama but ended up having to go to SAMs. She has been trying for a transfer back to Walmart for over a year with no luck. The pay is poor, hours are worse. She has tried to be put on full time only to be passed over as they add more part timers to keep from paying benefits. They also took away her Walmart discount since the "gave" her a "free membership".
> I pray this year brings her success in a new job. It will be a challenge since so many places are closing doors. We no longer have KMart, Best Buy, Goody's or Sears and there is talk of JCPenny closing. I guess it is good I never depended on those particular stores.


I am so sorry, that is so frustrating and so wrong! I rarely shop at Walmart. Irks me that they drive out so many small businesses. I was listening to a podcast yesterday and it was mentioned on there that Walmart sets the food prices. I was so shocked...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous work as usual Sonja.????
> We have been out to visit our adopted family, and they gave us some fresh caught snapper fish, so that's lunch today with a loaf of fresh bread yum!
> They were given 2 ginger kittens for Christmas, they are so cute and purring like mad when you cuddle them.
> We were also given an aubergine (eggplant) so will have to check out some recipes for it. Stu won't eat it but I will for sure. Any ideas folks?


Sorry no recipes for eggplant from me! I've tried to like them - they are so pretty but I figure there are so many other vegetables I like that I can skip the eggplant.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry no recipes for eggplant from me! I've tried to like them - they are so pretty but I figure there are so many other vegetables I like that I can skip the eggplant.


That's ok, will look at dr google for some inspiration. I know they don't have much flavour so need something tasty to offset the blandness.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I am so sorry, that is so frustrating and so wrong! I rarely shop at Walmart. Irks me that they drive out so many small businesses. I was listening to a podcast yesterday and it was mentioned on there that Walmart sets the food prices. I was so shocked...


Wal-Mart sets the prices on everything they sell. If the producer refuses Wal-Mart's price, Wal-Mart refuses to sell their product. This is the way they have run the business, at least, since the younger family members took over control of the company.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I wonder how drinking Iced Coffee would give symptoms of being lactose intolerant. Did he want you to add lots of creamer or milk to it? 600mls sounds like a lot!


Forgot out Iced Coffee s different- basically it is coffee flavoured milk so 600mls (2 large glasses) is a good dose of lactose. Sounds like a lot but buy cartons of Iced Coffee that size and one person normally drinks it in one sitting.
I bought a 2 litre bottle as not a lot more expensive. Within a short time gut discomfort and lots of wind- just as well I am alone at my brothers place. So will have another lot in a day or two and see if I get the same reaction. If so I will have worked out one cause- and hopefully the only one to the gut issues I have had. If I get the symptoms I will try going lactose free for a while and see what happens.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan, look up some recipes for eggplant parmesan. Also, the French make a delicious dish with it and some other vegetables called ratatouille. The first time I had it my mother cut it into thick fingers,breaded it (seasoned flour, egg and milk, and then bread crumbs and Parmesan) and then fried it in about a half inch of hot oil. We had them just as they were, but I’ve also had them dipped in a marinara sauce.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Siouxann, good to hear from you but sorry to hear you've been sick.
> 
> I hope all of you in the path of the sleet & snow can stay home & safe.
> 
> ...


No I can't. I would like to experience it but not live with it. And at least we have some nice days around the extremely hot ones. And this summer has so far been good with only once 3 days in a row over 35. Usually only one or two- and so far only the one over 40 though one coming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


It will be good to get that interview out the way and one more step in the long winded process marked off.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Fan, look up some recipes for eggplant parmesan. Also, the French make a delicious dish with it and some other vegetables called ratatouille. The first time I had it my mother cut it into thick fingers,breaded it (seasoned flour, egg and milk, and then bread crumbs and Parmesan) and then fried it in about a half inch of hot oil. We had them just as they were, but I've also had them dipped in a marinara sauce.


Thank you I looked up some recipes and the breaded one sounds excellent, I will go and buy a nice pasta sauce this week also, and add some mushrooms and other veg to go with it yum!! Bell peppers and zucchini are plentiful at this time of year so Italiano cuisine is on my mind. I don't like garlic or olive oil but can find something else to use instead. Thinking perhaps avocado oil which is rather yummy, and red onions instead of garlic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone, I've been MIA all day, David got home a little after 8am and I had breakfast ready for him, then Marla and I went to our guitar lessons and had a great time, then we went to the coffee shop to do a card reading, it was fun and relaxing just to sit and really just visit with H. Didn't get home until 2p, thank goodness David was here to take Jennie to work. I started dinner and got pork chops cooked for David to have on the road, baked chocolate chip cookies and snickerdoodles, finished getting dinner made, made mac and cheese to go with the pork chops, ate dinner (carne guisada over rice w/veggies), and now just relaxing. I did all the dishes as I went, so only the dinner dishes to do. I'm pooped. :sm09: 
Now to try to get caught up with you all and do the heel on my sock, I had to frog 20 rows because I forgot to start the heel. :sm16: 
Oh well, there are worse things in the universe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


Great that you finally got your test date, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed, lighting a candle and saying a prayer or two, though I know you'll pass with flying colors without all that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Awe!!! It's adorable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm trying not to be so invested and thought I had it all figured out but apparently my body doesn't feel that way. LOL. Will have to work on it some more. At least I have lots to work on, so hoping that means I get to live longer. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not sure it works that way but does add a little humor to it.


I have just got in- I was out at the Quaker Meeting in town, not sure how many pages you are all up to!?
was going to have done a small shop on the way through- but it is seriously hot (for us) 30C, remembering our humidity- so I flagged that idea - caught the train through to Manukau- then the bus that takes what we call a Tiki Tour around the hill suburbs, and Botanic Gardens, then lets me out on the right side of the road so I can walk home without having to get across the thoroughfare. Only about 1 K today- but better than no exercise at all.
I will wish you all speed to your appointment- it is hard when it is causing you so much anxiety.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I am so sorry, that is so frustrating and so wrong! I rarely shop at Walmart. Irks me that they drive out so many small businesses. I was listening to a podcast yesterday and it was mentioned on there that Walmart sets the food prices. I was so shocked...


They set all prices as I found out when I worked at True Value; they sure did for hardware store items.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am speechless! This is just too adorable Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have fun Kate and rest assured that if we can't play nice we will at least have fun and be careful! LOLOL!!!


KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I always thought they were the same as Walmart?


 They are both part of the walmart company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just jumping in quick so I can find you. Yesterday it was 60 F , today it is 13 F. We had about 4 in. of snow, so not too bad. We have a party to go to tonight, but Bob was out earlier and said the roads were not too bad. The party is for our pastor who just turned 90! Love that man, he honestly can work rings around people half his age. I'd better go get ready - the party venue is about a 40 minute drive for us. See you later!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your pastor!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


They are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


Have a fun, safe trip!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's ok, will look at dr google for some inspiration. I know they don't have much flavour so need something tasty to offset the blandness.


David likes eggplant parm, do too but David is the picky one. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Forgot out Iced Coffee s different- basically it is coffee flavoured milk so 600mls (2 large glasses) is a good dose of lactose. Sounds like a lot but buy cartons of Iced Coffee that size and one person normally drinks it in one sitting.
> I bought a 2 litre bottle as not a lot more expensive. Within a short time gut discomfort and lots of wind- just as well I am alone at my brothers place. So will have another lot in a day or two and see if I get the same reaction. If so I will have worked out one cause- and hopefully the only one to the gut issues I have had. If I get the symptoms I will try going lactose free for a while and see what happens.


Hopefully that is the only trigger and you can easily avoid lactose with either lactose free milk or nut milks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Fan, look up some recipes for eggplant parmesan. Also, the French make a delicious dish with it and some other vegetables called ratatouille. The first time I had it my mother cut it into thick fingers,breaded it (seasoned flour, egg and milk, and then bread crumbs and Parmesan) and then fried it in about a half inch of hot oil. We had them just as they were, but I've also had them dipped in a marinara sauce.


Ooh, the fingers sound fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just got in- I was out at the Quaker Meeting in town, not sure how many pages you are all up to!?
> was going to have done a small shop on the way through- but it is seriously hot (for us) 30C, remembering our humidity- so I flagged that idea - caught the train through to Manukau- then the bus that takes what we call a Tiki Tour around the hill suburbs, and Botanic Gardens, then lets me out on the right side of the road so I can walk home without having to get across the thoroughfare. Only about 1 K today- but better than no exercise at all.
> I will wish you all speed to your appointment- it is hard when it is causing you so much anxiety.


The Tiki tour sounds like a great way to enjoy being out and about without being out in the heat. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! Caught up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Welcome back! We've missed you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


There was something on Facebook- to the effect that she is in a lot of pain after her knee operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The Tiki tour sounds like a great way to enjoy being out and about without being out in the heat. :sm24:


Plus it's soul food for me- the vista over the Hunua Hills - yes the air-conditioning was on full blast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had record highs and the next day from 60f back down to 14f daytime and 0f nights. All the snow had melted and now well over a foot of snow in our backyard just overnight. I think we missed the ice like some states got but they said their may be ice under the snow, so to be very careful driving. Hope all our truckers are safe.
> 
> I finally got my appointment for my citizenship interview and test. It is in February. It took a while for the letter to come in on their online site, but checking every few hours, I finally got it.
> 
> Can't believe I've been up for 3 hrs. already. Where did the time go? I'm going to take some time now to read your posts and drink my cuppa' with all of you.


I'm so glad you have the date for your test and interview! You will do great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


She was on Facebook yesterday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, surgery will be done in 6-8 weeks after inflammation (hopefully)settles if he keeps having attacks it will be done sooner but probably won't be laparoscopicly


While I still had active inflammation laparoscope worked for me. I was warned that had a increased likelihood of needing full cut. But recovery was slow like it would have been- and was told not to lift anything for 6 weeks as he had cut into major muscles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Me too! Those pictures darowil posted on last weeks tp made me realize how much I would like some nice spring weather! But like my dh said a couple of nights ago it's still 3 months of winter! Sad!!!!


Maybe I shouldn't have posted them :sm02: Reminder that nice weather will come to you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How are you feeling? Have you finally got rid of your cold/flu?
> I'm sure your friend will love the blanket, they are always so cute.
> Your house must be pretty quiet these days without the little boys.


Yes thankfully I'm done with the cold . Had my Mom to the Drs on Thursday,her chest is clear but she was told the cough lasts for up to four weeks! Hopefully it will be gone earlier.
I enjoy doing the blankets so have many patterns to try.
Our house is really quiet. I told Keith he better start making more noise so I don't get use to the quiet .
Praying for your hubby and for you and the added stress!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to pictures when finished. Have you got any new foster children yet ?


No children yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry no recipes for eggplant from me! I've tried to like them - they are so pretty but I figure there are so many other vegetables I like that I can skip the eggplant.


I don't like them either. Males liking Moussaka difficult! It looks so tasty but it isn't-well for me :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone, I've been MIA all day, David got home a little after 8am and I had breakfast ready for him, then Marla and I went to our guitar lessons and had a great time, then we went to the coffee shop to do a card reading, it was fun and relaxing just to sit and really just visit with H. Didn't get home until 2p, thank goodness David was here to take Jennie to work. I started dinner and got pork chops cooked for David to have on the road, baked chocolate chip cookies and snickerdoodles, finished getting dinner made, made mac and cheese to go with the pork chops, ate dinner (carne guisada over rice w/veggies), and now just relaxing. I did all the dishes as I went, so only the dinner dishes to do. I'm pooped. :sm09:
> Now to try to get caught up with you all and do the heel on my sock, I had to frog 20 rows because I forgot to start the heel. :sm16:
> Oh well, there are worse things in the universe.


Heels are useful in most socks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully that is the only trigger and you can easily avoid lactose with either lactose free milk or nut milks.


If that is the only trigger I will be happy. I can clearly have some as was not having issues when I had small amounts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ours is, but it shares a parking lot with a Walmart so hopefuuly workers will still have jobs.


Are Sams & Walmart owned by the same outfit?

I see someone answered that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would say their membership is dwindling. --- sam


I didn't realize Sams was one you had to have memberships for. DS & us share a Costco membership otherwise it wouldn't pay for us as we get there only about 5 times a year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


That's a cute set, I don't think you posted it before, did you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a most cute outfit sonja - some little boy is going to look real handsome in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a really great time and stay warm and dry. --- sam



KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


Have a great trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> They are the same company. Just the warehouse/bulk buying side of things. Every since Sam Walton passed away I think Walmart and all their entities have gone downhill. His heirs sure don't care as much as he seemed to.
> My DD2 had worked at a Walmart for a few years then tried to transfer when she returned to Alabama but ended up having to go to SAMs. She has been trying for a transfer back to Walmart for over a year with no luck. The pay is poor, hours are worse. She has tried to be put on full time only to be passed over as they add more part timers to keep from paying benefits. They also took away her Walmart discount since the "gave" her a "free membership".
> I pray this year brings her success in a new job. It will be a challenge since so many places are closing doors. We no longer have KMart, Best Buy, Goody's or Sears and there is talk of JCPenny closing. I guess it is good I never depended on those particular stores.


Pretty sad that as rich as the Walmart owner are they don't treat their employees better. My DH hates when I shop there
Sad to see so many of the old businesses close.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I am so sorry, that is so frustrating and so wrong! I rarely shop at Walmart. Irks me that they drive out so many small businesses. I was listening to a podcast yesterday and it was mentioned on there that Walmart sets the food prices. I was so shocked...


I also heard their prices change week to week, the week welfare cheques & family allowances come, prices on " junk" food is lower & meat & cheese & other healthier foods are raised????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry no recipes for eggplant from me! I've tried to like them - they are so pretty but I figure there are so many other vegetables I like that I can skip the eggplant.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I can't. I would like to experience it but not live with it. And at least we have some nice days around the extremely hot ones. And this summer has so far been good with only once 3 days in a row over 35. Usually only one or two- and so far only the one over 40 though one coming.


We've had a lot of cold stretches already this winter. We are excited, ????it's supposed to warm up to -21C/-6F tomorrow
At least we can dress for the cold, you can only strip down so much????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


I was just thinking today, it's been ages since we heard from her


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it’s not as cold as the last few nights.

I’m not sure what I’m going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He’s almost afraid to eat anything. It’s going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.

Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I’ve got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


She posted on FB with a new photo and she's looking good. She's in outpatient pt for her knee replacement.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry you are having to have chemo again , , hope its good news and the stinking tumour is shrinking


Me too????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Thought I was so calm but when I saw the email saying I had my appointment and the only date on there was January 10th, I thought that I had perhaps missed the appointment and almost threw up. Of course things aren't simple and the full information was on their site and several hours before the actual date and time showed up. I was quite surprised at my physical reaction as I thought I was pretty calm about things now...apparently not.


You will do just fine. Have lots of faith in you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad for you, Daralene, that you have your appointment at last!


 :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well today I binge watched Outlander and worked on a little sweater for a new ggs due in March. Both things help occupy my mind. Haven’t done any knitting in quite a while. 
Ddil took me into town yesterday as I had to go to Services Canada to take in paperwork. Picked up a few groceries and boogied back home. 
Still too emotional to run into people so home is my safe haven.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my little sheep cardigan , now need to finish the hat to match


Gorgeous gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, surgery will be done in 6-8 weeks after inflammation (hopefully)settles if he keeps having attacks it will be done sooner but probably won't be laparoscopicly


Fingers crossed for no more nasty attacks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Forgot out Iced Coffee s different- basically it is coffee flavoured milk so 600mls (2 large glasses) is a good dose of lactose. Sounds like a lot but buy cartons of Iced Coffee that size and one person normally drinks it in one sitting.
> I bought a 2 litre bottle as not a lot more expensive. Within a short time gut discomfort and lots of wind- just as well I am alone at my brothers place. So will have another lot in a day or two and see if I get the same reaction. If so I will have worked out one cause- and hopefully the only one to the gut issues I have had. If I get the symptoms I will try going lactose free for a while and see what happens.


It does sound like you might have found an answer.... interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well today I binge watched Outlander and worked on a little sweater for a new ggs due in March. Both things help occupy my mind. Haven't done any knitting in quite a while.
> Ddil took me into town yesterday as I had to go to Services Canada to take in paperwork. Picked up a few groceries and boogied back home.
> Still too emotional to run into people so home is my safe haven.


It is still very very close to DH's passing, dear Marilyn. Hugs from down under!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone, I've been MIA all day, David got home a little after 8am and I had breakfast ready for him, then Marla and I went to our guitar lessons and had a great time, then we went to the coffee shop to do a card reading, it was fun and relaxing just to sit and really just visit with H. Didn't get home until 2p, thank goodness David was here to take Jennie to work. I started dinner and got pork chops cooked for David to have on the road, baked chocolate chip cookies and snickerdoodles, finished getting dinner made, made mac and cheese to go with the pork chops, ate dinner (carne guisada over rice w/veggies), and now just relaxing. I did all the dishes as I went, so only the dinner dishes to do. I'm pooped. :sm09:
> Now to try to get caught up with you all and do the heel on my sock, I had to frog 20 rows because I forgot to start the heel. :sm16:
> Oh well, there are worse things in the universe.


I am tired just reading all of that. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just got in- I was out at the Quaker Meeting in town, not sure how many pages you are all up to!?
> was going to have done a small shop on the way through- but it is seriously hot (for us) 30C, remembering our humidity- so I flagged that idea - caught the train through to Manukau- then the bus that takes what we call a Tiki Tour around the hill suburbs, and Botanic Gardens, then lets me out on the right side of the road so I can walk home without having to get across the thoroughfare. Only about 1 K today- but better than no exercise at all.
> I will wish you all speed to your appointment- it is hard when it is causing you so much anxiety.


You did well considering the hot day. :sm24:

We got to 20c today and sunny so it was lovely. Son and GF and DS and family all came over today for bbq lunch and the afternoon. We all stayed outside the whole time... good fun. Penelope starting to babble now.... mmmm mam mam and nnnn nananan. LOL

Mid 20s next few days then Thursday 37c here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You did well considering the hot day. :sm24:
> 
> We got to 20c today and sunny so it was lovely. Son and GF and DS and family all came over today for bbq lunch and the afternoon. We all stayed outside the whole time... good fun. Penelope starting to babble now.... mmmm mam mam and nnnn nananan. LOL
> 
> Mid 20s next few days then Thursday 37c here.


It was a day to stay under cover- I am glad it has been cooler!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We've had a lot of cold stretches already this winter. We are excited, ????it's supposed to warm up to -21C/-6F tomorrow
> At least we can dress for the cold, you can only strip down so much????


I must admit I was thinking the same thing last week when we got to 44c. :sm12: I do like Summer but not when it gets that hot.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


Have a good trip. Hope it's not too cold up there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a really great time and stay warm and dry. --- sam


If I stay inside that should be achievable! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it's not as cold as the last few nights.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He's almost afraid to eat anything. It's going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.
> 
> Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I've got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


I hope they do get him in earlier. You're going to need lots of patience this month! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You will do just fine. Have lots of faith in you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: (Daralene, the US will be lucky to have you as a citizen!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Have a good trip. Hope it's not too cold up there.


It's 5C up there at the moment, but it's to drop to 3C and probably to snow - we'll be dressed for it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Sonja both the jeans outfit and sheep sweater are adorable.


Thank you Sherry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. I'm not creative, but when I see you taking sheep pattern and applying to sweater, I can think that would be fun on a scarf or project bag.


If you type in basic knitting graphs , you will find lots of different easy graphs to choose from using only 2 colours , that can be easily used on a scarf or bag , or you can be more specific and type in christmas graphs , animal graphs etc ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow we (yes with DH this time , not the girls!) are going up north for a couple of nights with another couple so I'm not sure if I'll be back on here until Tuesday night as I'm not sure how good the wi-fi will be. Play nicely until I get back. :sm09:


Hope you have safe travels and a wonderful time Kate , maybe you will find snow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous work as usual Sonja.????
> We have been out to visit our adopted family, and they gave us some fresh caught snapper fish, so that's lunch today with a loaf of fresh bread yum!
> They were given 2 ginger kittens for Christmas, they are so cute and purring like mad when you cuddle them.
> We were also given an aubergine (eggplant) so will have to check out some recipes for it. Stu won't eat it but I will for sure. Any ideas folks?


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Fan, look up some recipes for eggplant parmesan. Also, the French make a delicious dish with it and some other vegetables called ratatouille. The first time I had it my mother cut it into thick fingers,breaded it (seasoned flour, egg and milk, and then bread crumbs and Parmesan) and then fried it in about a half inch of hot oil. We had them just as they were, but I've also had them dipped in a marinara sauce.


I like ratatouille, think i might try the parmesan recipe , thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone, I've been MIA all day, David got home a little after 8am and I had breakfast ready for him, then Marla and I went to our guitar lessons and had a great time, then we went to the coffee shop to do a card reading, it was fun and relaxing just to sit and really just visit with H. Didn't get home until 2p, thank goodness David was here to take Jennie to work. I started dinner and got pork chops cooked for David to have on the road, baked chocolate chip cookies and snickerdoodles, finished getting dinner made, made mac and cheese to go with the pork chops, ate dinner (carne guisada over rice w/veggies), and now just relaxing. I did all the dishes as I went, so only the dinner dishes to do. I'm pooped. :sm09:
> Now to try to get caught up with you all and do the heel on my sock, I had to frog 20 rows because I forgot to start the heel. :sm16:
> Oh well, there are worse things in the universe.


Sorry Kaye Jo but forgetting to start the heel part made me laugh , sounds like something i would do ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!! It's adorable!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just got in- I was out at the Quaker Meeting in town, not sure how many pages you are all up to!?
> was going to have done a small shop on the way through- but it is seriously hot (for us) 30C, remembering our humidity- so I flagged that idea - caught the train through to Manukau- then the bus that takes what we call a Tiki Tour around the hill suburbs, and Botanic Gardens, then lets me out on the right side of the road so I can walk home without having to get across the thoroughfare. Only about 1 K today- but better than no exercise at all.
> I will wish you all speed to your appointment- it is hard when it is causing you so much anxiety.


Sounds like a nice run out , is it a nice scenic route , someetimes I take a longer route because the scenery is prettier , like the coastal route to whitby or Scarborough its a lot longer than the moors route but lots of pretty scenery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am speechless! This is just too adorable Sonja.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a nice run out , is it a nice scenic route , someetimes I take a longer route because the scenery is prettier , like the coastal route to whitby or Scarborough its a lot longer than the moors route but lots of pretty scenery.


Yes, the last bit by bus is scenic, and a lot less direct! But good for the soul.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> No children yet.


Jackie thought of you when i saw these hats , the hats are on ravelry as a paid pattern but on her blog " the friendlyredfox " they are free cute hats, especially the monkey one


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just got in- I was out at the Quaker Meeting in town, not sure how many pages you are all up to!?
> was going to have done a small shop on the way through- but it is seriously hot (for us) 30C, remembering our humidity- so I flagged that idea - caught the train through to Manukau- then the bus that takes what we call a Tiki Tour around the hill suburbs, and Botanic Gardens, then lets me out on the right side of the road so I can walk home without having to get across the thoroughfare. Only about 1 K today- but better than no exercise at all.
> I will wish you all speed to your appointment- it is hard when it is causing you so much anxiety.


That sounds a long day in the heat. A good one, though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been watching the cricket. After England disgraced themselves in the test matches they have just won the first One Day Game- with one of there players scoring the highest ever for England in a One Day International.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love it!


Thanks Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you Margaret nearly finished the hat , left the hard bit till last , the crochet edge on the blanket ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a cute set, I don't think you posted it before, did you?


No i only posted it over on main


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a most cute outfit sonja - some little boy is going to look real handsome in it. --- sam


Thank you Sam , considering I was very happy to be done with the trousers , I've just been looking at another free pattern for some trousers I found on the Bérgere de France site ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a long day in the heat. A good one, though.


Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , considering I was very happy to be done with the trousers , I've just been looking at another free pattern for some trousers I found on the Bérgere de France site ????


I so wish I could do accents on the letters, the way you are able Sonja!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you type in basic knitting graphs , you will find lots of different easy graphs to choose from using only 2 colours , that can be easily used on a scarf or bag , or you can be more specific and type in christmas graphs , animal graphs etc ,


Thank you.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it's not as cold as the last few nights.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He's almost afraid to eat anything. It's going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.
> 
> Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I've got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


Low fat, Bonnie. Not much dairy, and eggs, surprisingly , have a lot of fat! I ate a lot of chicken(baked), rice, veggies. Poor Bob was doing a lot of the cooking and I think he got pretty sick of chicken. He found some thin pork cutlets that he broiled and they were really good. It took about 3 months before I could tolerate much fat, now I eat pretty normally. Still, I try to avoid a lot of fat at meals.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm trying not to be so invested and thought I had it all figured out but apparently my body doesn't feel that way. LOL. Will have to work on it some more. At least I have lots to work on, so hoping that means I get to live longer. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not sure it works that way but does add a little humor to it.


As a person who tends to hold stress in a physical way, too, I relate to how you feel; often we may not realize we're doing that. But I have every confidence your process will go smoothly and you will soon breathe a giant sigh of relief. I know it isn't easy in the meantime, but you can do this! Hugs!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


Glad you had a good trip in spite of the rude man. Sounds like your DGD is in for some great fun in her artistry with her watercolors. Glad for a refreshing scenic bus ride. Made for a much better day. I often come home the rural back way just so I can enjoy the fields of black Angus cattle and the wonderful sheep. There are several black ones and some with black feet and heads. It is a scenic rural landscape.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie thought of you when i saw these hats , the hats are on ravelry as a paid pattern but on her blog " the friendlyredfox " they are free cute hats, especially the monkey one


Very cute thank you


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- .


There's no excuse for rudeness, and the f word is one that just appalls me every time I hear it. Seems like it has become part of the American speech pattern in my area anyway. 
I'm glad you didn't have to get off at the same stop.

Also glad that your family seems more friendly and loving!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, the last bit by bus is scenic, and a lot less direct! But good for the soul.


Thats how I feel too , we used to look at a map of just the area surrounding were we live pick a funny sounding name , ( you would be surprised at how many there are ) and go visit , didnt matter if we got lost or side tracked by an old church or the river or even a hill to climb , was always a fun day out


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats how I feel too , we used to look at a map of just the area surrounding were we live pick a funny sounding name , ( you would be surprised at how many there are ) and go visit , didnt matter if we got lost or side tracked by an old church or the river or even a hill to climb , was always a fun day out


Sounds like a fun way to spend the day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


Sorry you had such a horrid person sat next to you , I think the driver should have intervened , thats what I told the driver when i had a similar problem , I must take after my mother more than I thought because after telling the rude man to shut up I proceeded to tell the driver to tell the man to shut up or get off otherwise I would take his badge number and report him , it was funny because the rude man still muttered on and 2 other women told him to shut up , we got the 2 finger sign as he got off which just made us laugh.

Glad to hear you had a nice conversation with your granddaughter, things seem to be a lot more happier with your daughter , hope this is the case from now on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie thought of you when i saw these hats , the hats are on ravelry as a paid pattern but on her blog " the friendlyredfox " they are free cute hats, especially the monkey one


Those are really cute. I find I have to line crocheted hats with fleece for them to be warm enough for here & I don't like that tedious job


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The iPhone weather alert has a positive attitude!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> There's no excuse for rudeness, and the f word is one that just appalls me every time I hear it. Seems like it has become part of the American speech pattern in my area anyway.
> I'm glad you didn't have to get off at the same stop.
> 
> Also glad that your family seems more friendly and loving!


Same here too especially with younger people , I once asked a young man if he could please stop swearing as my young 4 year old was listening to every word he said , he apologised and did stop swearing but it was funny to watch him as he struggled to speak without using the f word


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had such a horrid person sat next to you , I think the driver should have intervened , thats what I told the driver when i had a similar problem , I must take after my mother more than I thought because after telling the rude man to shut up I proceeded to tell the driver to tell the man to shut up or get off otherwise I would take his badge number and report him , it was funny because the rude man still muttered on and 2 other women told him to shut up , we got the 2 finger sign as he got off which just made us laugh.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice conversation with your granddaughter, things seem to be a lot more happier with your daughter , hope this is the case from now on


Sometimes it just too much to put up with some people. I don't know why they think they can act as they do in public places, they are worse than spoiled children at times.

Julie, I'm glad the nasty man got off at a different stop


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have posted them :sm02: Reminder that nice weather will come to you.


Post away!! You live in a beautiful country, love seeing the pics of places I'll never visit!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it's not as cold as the last few nights.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He's almost afraid to eat anything. It's going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.
> 
> Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I've got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


I'm sure Februrary can't come soon enough for you both! Hopefully he will be healthy by the time spring planting comes around. When do you start with that? I would imagine the frost goes pretty deep.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Well today I binge watched Outlander and worked on a little sweater for a new ggs due in March. Both things help occupy my mind. Haven't done any knitting in quite a while.
> Ddil took me into town yesterday as I had to go to Services Canada to take in paperwork. Picked up a few groceries and boogied back home.
> Still too emotional to run into people so home is my safe haven.


I can only imagine how hard it must be..... Good to keep busy....blessings


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good for you being more active. Glad you could have nice talk with DGD.

Norma, love the flowers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good for you being more active. Glad you could have nice talk with DGD.
> 
> Norma, love the flowers.


I am glad you love them. Snowdrops grow like weeds here. They are just making their presence known in our garden.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't get back here yesterday until late--did the vacuuming, mopped kitchen floor, and did some serious dusting in the workroom (life in the desert! Augh!). The rug sand accumulates underneath, so annoying, but at least if there's tile underneath, it's a bit easier to clean out. Then I did a bit more sewing and cut out a shirt and skirt but realized I'm in need of a zipper for it. Made enchiladas for supper and messed with the kitties. Miss Tiff is still skittish, but she continues progress nonetheless.

I'm saddened by encounters with rude people--one thing I'd never tolerate in my children was rudeness! I can't stand an entitled attitude. 

I've nearly finished my coffee so need to shower and get ready for brunch. Wishing all a good day/night and sending hugs and blessings.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marking my spot. Off to catch up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Sonja both the jeans outfit and sheep sweater are adorable.


They are. You're an excellent knitter Sonja.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm sure Februrary can't come soon enough for you both! Hopefully he will be healthy by the time spring planting comes around. When do you start with that? I would imagine the frost goes pretty deep.


No field work until the beginning of May & yes, frost goes deep, that's why we put our water & sewer lines 10 feet deep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


Wow! Is that early for your part of the world?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here too especially with younger people , I once asked a young man if he could please stop swearing as my young 4 year old was listening to every word he said , he apologised and did stop swearing but it was funny to watch him as he struggled to speak without using the f word


Yes, it drives me nuts how it's invaded every day language here too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across a couple of links that might be of interest that I will share.

A cute hat

https://www.willowyarns.com/product/W00336.do?link=28&utm_medium=email&email=2961327&utm_source=WW8A10-2&utm_content=1/14/2018&utm_campaign=your+free+download+is+waiting&utm_term=Image-FREE+PATTERN+-+Sweetheart+Hats+-+DOWNLOAD+NOW+»

https://vidweb.aws.marketlive.com/willowyarns_vid/text/pattern_downloads/W00336.pdf

Some recipes 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


I'm so jealous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> They are. You're an excellent knitter Sonja.


Thank you Mary I do love to knit , as long as I've got wool and needles I'll keep going ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been watching the cricket. After England disgraced themselves in the test matches they have just won the first One Day Game- with one of there players scoring the highest ever for England in a One Day International.


Watch out, we're on a comeback!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


They are lovely Norma , no flowers here yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And, you all are 7 pages ahead again...
:sm09: 
Now to catch up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on Facebook- to the effect that she is in a lot of pain after her knee operation.


Oh no, I hope that she recovers well, I guess I should go to facebook more often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you had a good trip in spite of the rude man. Sounds like your DGD is in for some great fun in her artistry with her watercolors. Glad for a refreshing scenic bus ride. Made for a much better day. I often come home the rural back way just so I can enjoy the fields of black Angus cattle and the wonderful sheep. There are several black ones and some with black feet and heads. It is a scenic rural landscape.


Thanks Joyce! I am quite proud of DGD's artistic abilities- it is something that does run on both sides of her Mum's family- but I don't know about her Dad. I am including this bus route in my regular path home. now. I just love the view as one comes down the hill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> There's no excuse for rudeness, and the f word is one that just appalls me every time I hear it. Seems like it has become part of the American speech pattern in my area anyway.
> I'm glad you didn't have to get off at the same stop.
> 
> Also glad that your family seems more friendly and loving!


 :sm24: Thanks Sue!
He was one aggressive soul. I was so relieved when he got off.
I do hope the communication continues, with family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats how I feel too , we used to look at a map of just the area surrounding were we live pick a funny sounding name , ( you would be surprised at how many there are ) and go visit , didnt matter if we got lost or side tracked by an old church or the river or even a hill to climb , was always a fun day out


That sounds almost idyllic, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had such a horrid person sat next to you , I think the driver should have intervened , thats what I told the driver when i had a similar problem , I must take after my mother more than I thought because after telling the rude man to shut up I proceeded to tell the driver to tell the man to shut up or get off otherwise I would take his badge number and report him , it was funny because the rude man still muttered on and 2 other women told him to shut up , we got the 2 finger sign as he got off which just made us laugh.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice conversation with your granddaughter, things seem to be a lot more happier with your daughter , hope this is the case from now on


It was me who sat by him- actually insisted he make room for me- there's not a lot of places in the buses suitable for me when I am with the stroller. :sm24: I think you are better than me, Sonja, at standing your ground.

I do have hopes of continued better communication with both. Bronwen will likely be up getting ready for her first day in the new job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


How lovely- are these in your garden, Norma?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it just too much to put up with some people. I don't know why they think they can act as they do in public places, they are worse than spoiled children at times.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad the nasty man got off at a different stop


So was I, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good for you being more active. Glad you could have nice talk with DGD.
> 
> Norma, love the flowers.


Just working out what expedition I can take today, Joy- thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't get back here yesterday until late--did the vacuuming, mopped kitchen floor, and did some serious dusting in the workroom (life in the desert! Augh!). The rug sand accumulates underneath, so annoying, but at least if there's tile underneath, it's a bit easier to clean out. Then I did a bit more sewing and cut out a shirt and skirt but realized I'm in need of a zipper for it. Made enchiladas for supper and messed with the kitties. Miss Tiff is still skittish, but she continues progress nonetheless.
> 
> I'm saddened by encounters with rude people--one thing I'd never tolerate in my children was rudeness! I can't stand an entitled attitude.
> 
> I've nearly finished my coffee so need to shower and get ready for brunch. Wishing all a good day/night and sending hugs and blessings.


 :sm24: Leaves a lingering bad taste. (rude people) (not the coffee)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus it's soul food for me- the vista over the Hunua Hills - yes the air-conditioning was on full blast!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Leaves a lingering bad taste. (rude people) (not the coffee)


Yes, it does. Also can be an unwelcome lingering memory.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She was on Facebook yesterday


 :sm24: 
Thank you, I hardly get on fb anymore, guess I miss alot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heels are useful in most socks!


 :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If that is the only trigger I will be happy. I can clearly have some as was not having issues when I had small amounts.


True.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just thinking today, it's been ages since we heard from her


And I had forgotten about the knee surgery that was planned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it's not as cold as the last few nights.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He's almost afraid to eat anything. It's going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.
> 
> Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I've got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


Goodness, I hope that he doesn't have anymore attacks before the surgery can be done, but feeding him will be a challenge for sure at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She posted on FB with a new photo and she's looking good. She's in outpatient pt for her knee replacement.


I went and looked, she looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am tired just reading all of that. LOL.


Lol! 
Today, I'm going to do dishes and just relax, David's boss called this morning and said he doesn't need to leave until tomorrow so he's going fishing, it's to be 40f/4.4c today. Personally I think he's crazy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You did well considering the hot day. :sm24:
> 
> We got to 20c today and sunny so it was lovely. Son and GF and DS and family all came over today for bbq lunch and the afternoon. We all stayed outside the whole time... good fun. Penelope starting to babble now.... mmmm mam mam and nnnn nananan. LOL
> 
> Mid 20s next few days then Thursday 37c here.


Wow, it seems like just yesterday that she was born.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Kaye Jo but forgetting to start the heel part made me laugh , sounds like something i would do ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good for you being more active. Glad you could have nice talk with DGD.
> 
> Norma, love the flowers.


From me too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


Oh dear, well I'm glad that you didn't have to deal with him after he left the bus, it seems anymore that people don't know how to express themselves without using derogatory language, I don't think most of those who use it even know what it means anymore and some of the worst language I hear comes out of the mouths of women with small children at their sides. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


So pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't get back here yesterday until late--did the vacuuming, mopped kitchen floor, and did some serious dusting in the workroom (life in the desert! Augh!). The rug sand accumulates underneath, so annoying, but at least if there's tile underneath, it's a bit easier to clean out. Then I did a bit more sewing and cut out a shirt and skirt but realized I'm in need of a zipper for it. Made enchiladas for supper and messed with the kitties. Miss Tiff is still skittish, but she continues progress nonetheless.
> 
> I'm saddened by encounters with rude people--one thing I'd never tolerate in my children was rudeness! I can't stand an entitled attitude.
> 
> I've nearly finished my coffee so need to shower and get ready for brunch. Wishing all a good day/night and sending hugs and blessings.


You were busy, feels good to get it done though. I think I need another cuppa.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is that early for your part of the world?


A little early but we do have a very mild climate as we are near the sea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

siouxann said:


> I'm so jealous!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Norma , no flowers here yet


We are lucky :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! I am quite proud of DGD's artistic abilities- it is something that does run on both sides of her Mum's family- but I don't know about her Dad. I am including this bus route in my regular path home. now. I just love the view as one comes down the hill.


Great play :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely- are these in your garden, Norma?


Yes, they are. We have hundreds :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it does. Also can be an unwelcome lingering memory.


That is true, Mary!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you. I am glad you like them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, they are. We have hundreds :sm24:


I love snowdrops, you reminded me to go and buy some bulbs for next spring here. Those along with freesias and daffodils are favourite spring flowers!????
Need to replace daffodil bulbs as the wet winter drowned and rotted the ones I had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well I'm glad that you didn't have to deal with him after he left the bus, it seems anymore that people don't know how to express themselves without using derogatory language, I don't think most of those who use it even know what it means anymore and some of the worst language I hear comes out of the mouths of women with small children at their sides. :sm06:


I rather got the impression from tone of voice, that he was well aware, and really trying to offend me, so I would move elsewhere. 
And then you hear the children using the same- poor mites they don't have a show.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great play :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, they are. We have hundreds :sm24:


wow!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> Today, I'm going to do dishes and just relax, David's boss called this morning and said he doesn't need to leave until tomorrow so he's going fishing, it's to be 40f/4.4c today. Personally I think he's crazy. lol


You mean you're not going to sit beside him and keep him company??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well I'm glad that you didn't have to deal with him after he left the bus, it seems anymore that people don't know how to express themselves without using derogatory language, I don't think most of those who use it even know what it means anymore and some of the worst language I hear comes out of the mouths of women with small children at their sides. :sm06:


And not just swearing with small children around but swearing at small children. Those kids just grow up thinking that's the way to talk.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Low fat, Bonnie. Not much dairy, and eggs, surprisingly , have a lot of fat! I ate a lot of chicken(baked), rice, veggies. Poor Bob was doing a lot of the cooking and I think he got pretty sick of chicken. He found some thin pork cutlets that he broiled and they were really good. It took about 3 months before I could tolerate much fat, now I eat pretty normally. Still, I try to avoid a lot of fat at meals.


I had an a young admin asst. who had s short wait for gallbladder surgery. During that time she found the only thing she could eat was low fat yogurt.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


Snow drops! Aren't they about the first up? I loved the spring flowers the year we lived in the midlands!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather got the impression from tone of voice, that he was well aware, and really trying to offend me, so I would move elsewhere.
> And then you hear the children using the same- poor mites they don't have a show.


I'd say he needs to work on his people skills, either way, and realize a public bus is just that, public so he has to share. 
Yes, the children start using the language because it's what they hear and the parents just don't understand why and parents who don't use that language have a hard time shielding their children from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You mean you're not going to sit beside him and keep him company??


Lol! Uh, NO! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> And not just swearing with small children around but swearing at small children. Those kids just grow up thinking that's the way to talk.


Yep! Sad really, when there are so many more creative words in the dictionary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! I am quite proud of DGD's artistic abilities- it is something that does run on both sides of her Mum's family- but I don't know about her Dad. I am including this bus route in my regular path home. now. I just love the view as one comes down the hill.


Thats loveĺy julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was me who sat by him- actually insisted he make room for me- there's not a lot of places in the buses suitable for me when I am with the stroller. :sm24: I think you are better than me, Sonja, at standing your ground.
> 
> I do have hopes of continued better communication with both. Bronwen will likely be up getting ready for her first day in the new job.


You stood your ground too Julie by making him move over and make room , and you didnt let his agressive rudeness intimidate you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well I'm glad that you didn't have to deal with him after he left the bus, it seems anymore that people don't know how to express themselves without using derogatory language, I don't think most of those who use it even know what it means anymore and some of the worst language I hear comes out of the mouths of women with small children at their sides. :sm06:


There are many with mental illness walking among us so one never knows what to expect out in public. While Christmas shopping, I had a man get right in my face and started spouting his own version of scripture. I just walked around him, but it was a bit frightful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are many with mental illness walking among us so one never knows what to expect out in public.


I had an encounter with a young man with mental deficiency, in the bank last year. He was angry with me because I got through the door and ahead of him in the queue. He verbally abused me, and I told him off and not to be rude to his elders! He then proceeded to threaten to hit me over the head with his umbrella. So I kept quiet, and told the teller when I got to her. Nobody intervened while this was happening, but the teller said leave it with me. She told him his account would be closed if he ever did it again. He has done this sort of abuse before, so they are aware of his behaviour. Yes they are out there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are many with mental illness walking among us so one never knows what to expect out in public. While Christmas shopping, I had a man get right in my face and started spouting his own version of scripture. I just walked around him, but it was a bit frightful.


That is true. 
Oh my, that isn't a nice situation, but at least he didn't try to follow you I hope, once you went around him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an encounter with a young man with mental deficiency, in the bank last year. He was angry with me because I got through the door and ahead of him in the queue. He verbally abused me, and I told him off and not to be rude to his elders! He then proceeded to threaten to hit me over the head with his umbrella. So I kept quiet, and told the teller when I got to her. Nobody intervened while this was happening, but the teller said leave it with me. She told him his account would be closed if he ever did it again. He has done this sort of abuse before, so they are aware of his behaviour. Yes they are out there!


I am glad that the teller handled the situation.

There is a show here, "what would you do?" and people are afraid to intervene, it's sad these days, but people will walk by and step over people in need of assistance rather than get involved.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad that the teller handled the situation.
> 
> There is a show here, "what would you do?" and people are afraid to intervene, it's sad these days, but people will walk by and step over people in need of assistance rather than get involved.


Yes in this PC world, people are scared to intervene in fear of reprisals which is sad. I can be stroppy and give it back verbally when need be, but in saying that I rein myself in if it looks too threatening as in this case it was heading that way. 
I remember when I was first dating Stu, in 1960s and had to catch the bus home from the movies in the city. This was before he had a car. There was an dirty old man who would catch the bus, and sit behind me talking dirty to me. He was a real creep, so I told the driver and he said sit behind me and keep well away from him. He told the old creep off as he was getting off the bus.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad that the teller handled the situation.
> 
> There is a show here, "what would you do?" and people are afraid to intervene, it's sad these days, but people will walk by and step over people in need of assistance rather than get involved.


Im the type of person who has to intervene , i just cant ignore something especially if its bullying , afterwards is when the brain kicks in and I think maybe I shouldnt have done that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is true.
> Oh my, that isn't a nice situation, but at least he didn't try to follow you I hope, once you went around him.


No, he didn't. But it was on the way out the parking lot, so I made a detour to another store before I proceeded to my car. You always have to have your wits about you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


Other than the appalling behavior of the man next to you, it sounds like you had a lovely day. I'm glad your DGD appreciated her paint set and your advice. Great you had help from your driver getting off the bus, even if you needed to work out a different way to get off the bus.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here too especially with younger people , I once asked a young man if he could please stop swearing as my young 4 year old was listening to every word he said , he apologised and did stop swearing but it was funny to watch him as he struggled to speak without using the f word


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was me who sat by him- actually insisted he make room for me- there's not a lot of places in the buses suitable for me when I am with the stroller. :sm24: I think you are better than me, Sonja, at standing your ground.
> 
> I do have hopes of continued better communication with both. Bronwen will likely be up getting ready for her first day in the new job.


I forgot to say that I hope Bronwen has a good first day, and many more to come in her new job


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You stood your ground too Julie by making him move over and make room , and you didnt let his agressive rudeness intimidate you


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


Oh how cute, wish we had those here, they are so bright and colourful too! Lucky you. ????


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


How pretty! We have the snow part but too cold for flowers - mine won't show up until at least April!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The iPhone weather alert has a positive attitude!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: Who knew that i-phones had a sense of humor?!


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't too cold for hummingbirds??? Do I see snow on the ground???? I put my feeders away in oct. do I need to get them back out????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh how cute, wish we had those here, they are so bright and colourful too! Lucky you. ????


No hummers in New Zealand ? Interesting, seems to me they do migrate for long distances but I guess you are just too far?! I love those little guys. Have tried for years to attract them to my feeder but no go...although they do go to the flowers in the garden. But I think there would be a lot more if I had them come to the feeder.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

ksv said:


> Isn't too cold for hummingbirds??? Do I see snow on the ground???? I put my feeders away in oct. do I need to get them back out????


Son and dil live in western Washington and they get the hummers all year around, even in very cold weather...I was pretty amazed!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No hummers in New Zealand ? Interesting, seems to me they do migrate for long distances but I guess you are just too far?! I love those little guys. Have tried for years to attract them to my feeder but no go...although they do go to the flowers in the garden. But I think there would be a lot more if I had them come to the feeder.


Yes and they are usually found in more tropical regions I think, it might be too cold for them here. We have some beautiful native birds but not many with very bright coloured plumage. Ours live in the bush and mountains, so are more earthy coloured in keeping with their surroundings.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Snow drops! Aren't they about the first up? I loved the spring flowers the year we lived in the midlands!????


Yes, they are the first to flower. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


They are such a wonderful bird. I am glad you posted the photo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Im the type of person who has to intervene , i just cant ignore something especially if its bullying , afterwards is when the brain kicks in and I think maybe I shouldnt have done that


I think in these days when so many carry guns or knives, it's better to walk away, much as you might want to have your say.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The girls are coming back slowly today. Since tomorrow is a holiday with no classes I suspect some will arrive then. It’s below zero cold and windy today and the snow has started. We are supposed to get about three inches. Chef will not be back until Tuesday, so I made a beef curry and some rice. Made the house smell good. I have really enjoyed cooking for myself these weeks. The girls will be bringing food back with them. Yesterday I shopped for fresh fruit and milks to have some things on hand until chef gets her first order on Tuesday. We also had some things like breads, bagels and cereals in the pantry and freezers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh how cute, wish we had those here, they are so bright and colourful too! Lucky you. ????


My phone doesn't take good photos anymore unless I take the case off and I had to take it at an odd angle as taking photos through the window screen doesn't work well! We love watching them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd say he needs to work on his people skills, either way, and realize a public bus is just that, public so he has to share.
> Yes, the children start using the language because it's what they hear and the parents just don't understand why and parents who don't use that language have a hard time shielding their children from it.


I would suspect that is just about impossible, much as it is the better solution.
Seems that one happens to most of us- I remember having my mouth washed out with soap when I was around seven- no recall of the actual misdemeanor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats loveĺy julie


 :sm24: I thought so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You stood your ground too Julie by making him move over and make room , and you didnt let his agressive rudeness intimidate you


I guess so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Other than the appalling behavior of the man next to you, it sounds like you had a lovely day. I'm glad your DGD appreciated her paint set and your advice. Great you had help from your driver getting off the bus, even if you needed to work out a different way to get off the bus.


Oh, yes, Tami- it was a good day on balance- topped off by the short but meaningful conversation with DGD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I forgot to say that I hope Bronwen has a good first day, and many more to come in her new job


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and they are usually found in more tropical regions I think, it might be too cold for them here. We have some beautiful native birds but not many with very bright coloured plumage. Ours live in the bush and mountains, so are more earthy coloured in keeping with their surroundings.


Sadly this is actually because the colourful birds, which used to abound, have died out since colonisation- the proliferation of omnivorous rats (the Maori rat, the Kiore, is vegetarian) and other mammals, not least man with shotguns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of jobs lost. i wonder how costco is doing. whenever i went to costco i always took cash - kept me in line. --- sam


Our Costco is always busy - it doesn't matter what time or what day I go, the place is always jammed. I've thought about giving up my membership since I no longer buy the quantity I did. I still like going there though to see what's new.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the same pants , I took of all the awful orange embroidery and just left them plain


Are the pants knitted or fabric?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats how I feel too , we used to look at a map of just the area surrounding were we live pick a funny sounding name , ( you would be surprised at how many there are ) and go visit , didnt matter if we got lost or side tracked by an old church or the river or even a hill to climb , was always a fun day out


Sounds like lovely days out. No goal just to enjoy the lovely countryside and each others company.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A little reminder. Spring will be here eventually.


they are a pretty little flower aren't they?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous work as usual Sonja.????
> We have been out to visit our adopted family, and they gave us some fresh caught snapper fish, so that's lunch today with a loaf of fresh bread yum!
> They were given 2 ginger kittens for Christmas, they are so cute and purring like mad when you cuddle them.
> We were also given an aubergine (eggplant) so will have to check out some recipes for it. Stu won't eat it but I will for sure. Any ideas folks?


Some of our restaurants do an eggplant parmesan. I've never had it but people I know have and they liked it.

I see you already have some recipes. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Watch out, we're on a comeback!!


Maybe you are indeed. But too late for the Ashes. Though women's cricket includes the One Day and T20 games in there Ashes campaign. And out women also hold the urn so you need to do well in these games. And then the T20 which are a tri-country series with New Zealand as well. And we are not good at T20 (the shortest version of international cricket).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a really long day, DH thought he would be released mid afternoon but doctor decided he should have one more round of IV antibiotics so we just got home at midnight, thankfully it's not as cold as the last few nights.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to feed him. He had scrambled eggs for breakfast & that set things off again, he ate only 2 spoonfuls of plain rice at lunch time & 1/2 a roast beef sandwich for supper. He's almost afraid to eat anything. It's going to be a long ?month. Dr told DH she might get him in early in February, I sure hope so.
> 
> Good thing I took my knitting along, since DH got sick, I've got 1/2 a sock done while waiting


Didn't the doctor give him any idea what to eat or to avoid?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> Today, I'm going to do dishes and just relax, David's boss called this morning and said he doesn't need to leave until tomorrow so he's going fishing, it's to be 40f/4.4c today. Personally I think he's crazy. lol


At least with knitting you can sit in a nice warm place and still do it. Bit hard with fishing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


That was a very rude man. The fact that you had a stroller should have been an indication that he should make room for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


The friends you went to breakfast with I'm sure :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No hummers in New Zealand ? Interesting, seems to me they do migrate for long distances but I guess you are just too far?! I love those little guys. Have tried for years to attract them to my feeder but no go...although they do go to the flowers in the garden. But I think there would be a lot more if I had them come to the feeder.


No hummers here either. They look like they would be great to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across a couple of links that might be of interest that I will share.
> 
> A cute hat
> 
> ...


Good links, Bonnie, thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and they are usually found in more tropical regions I think, it might be too cold for them here. We have some beautiful native birds but not many with very bright coloured plumage. Ours live in the bush and mountains, so are more earthy coloured in keeping with their surroundings.


Whereas many of birds are very brightly coloured. I tried to get a photo of some of the common ones the other day to put here but they wouldn't come out the tree and it was dusk so the light wasn't too good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! I am quite proud of DGD's artistic abilities- it is something that does run on both sides of her Mum's family- but I don't know about her Dad. I am including this bus route in my regular path home. now. I just love the view as one comes down the hill.


She's off to a good start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Didn't the doctor give him any idea what to eat or to avoid?


The problem is that even with the gallbladder some people can't tolerate any fat but it seems to have no impact on others. Though a guide would help as to what might cause issues. And for only a month or so worth sticking to low fat. Long term would want to work out what it is rather than avoiding everything.
And taking of dietary intolerances I am about to have a nice big drink of Iced Coffee (coffee flavoured milk) to see what happens. Hoping that if I get the wind again it will be reasonably settled by knitting tonight!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


I'm surprised that hummingbirds are around. Is it warm where you are?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein. 

I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The problem is that even with the gallbladder some people can't tolerate any fat but it seems to have no impact on others. Though a guide would help as to what might cause issues. And for only a month or so worth sticking to low fat. Long term would want to work out what it is rather than avoiding everything.
> And taking of dietary intolerances I am about to have a nice big drink of Iced Coffee (coffee flavoured milk) to see what happens. Hoping that if I get the wind again it will be reasonably settled by knitting tonight!


I know I avoided all fats and anything alcoholic for one month before surgery . I hope you can tolerate the iced coffee. I don't like milk and was drinking almond milk. I wonder if that would be okay for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to Main to catch up there.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: (Daralene, the US will be lucky to have you as a citizen!)


That was exactly my thought, Kate. Yea for the US. Hopefully the ICE authorities won't get it into their heads that Daralene needs to be thought of as an 'undesirable' candidate for citizenship . . . .That would certainly be our nation's loss now, wouldn't it???? :sm12: :sm13: :sm13:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a very rude man. The fact that you had a stroller should have been an indication that he should make room for you.


not in his mind, evidently!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's off to a good start.


 :sm24: I reckon so! I used to have a calendar from her Primary School- a 7 year old drawing of hers was chosen as the one image- sadly I don't recall seeing it since the move.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im the type of person who has to intervene , i just cant ignore something especially if its bullying , afterwards is when the brain kicks in and I think maybe I shouldnt have done that


Lol! After the adrenalin has worn off, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, he didn't. But it was on the way out the parking lot, so I made a detour to another store before I proceeded to my car. You always have to have your wits about you.


Good move to detour, and yes we do always have to have our wits about us. When going to the mall in S.A., I always parked under a street lamp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein.
> 
> I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


Thanks Gwen!
That is annoying the hat is not felting to the right size.
Enjoy your time with the GK's and your group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


Love hummingbirds! 
How is the weather in the desert?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would suspect that is just about impossible, much as it is the better solution.
> Seems that one happens to most of us- I remember having my mouth washed out with soap when I was around seven- no recall of the actual misdemeanor.


Lol! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out, it got quiet and then he came out crying and blowing bubbles, lololol, the silly boy had gone in and washed his mouth out to see if it was worth the offense to get that punishment, he decided not. lol :sm23: :sm23: I still laugh whenever I think about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least with knitting you can sit in a nice warm place and still do it. Bit hard with fishing.


 :sm23: 
He did go spend about 3 hours fishing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out, it got quiet and then he came out crying and blowing bubbles, lololol, the silly boy had gone in and washed his mouth out to see if it was worth the offense to get that punishment, he decided not. lol :sm23: :sm23: I still laugh whenever I think about it.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein.
> 
> I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


Some brands of wool felt differently than others, I think it depends on how it's processed, but that's just my opinion, hopefully with a bit more felting it will shrink more, and hopefully the next hat will felt to size perfectly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know I avoided all fats and anything alcoholic for one month before surgery . I hope you can tolerate the iced coffee. I don't like milk and was drinking almond milk. I wonder if that would be okay for you.


When I was on the low FODMAP diet I drank lactose free milk- and I liked it. So if it is the lactose I will probably just use that. Can get it almost everywhere we get coffee now.
In a way I will be pleased if I don't tolerate the Iced Coffee as will be able to relatively easily keep it out the diet. Doesn't stop using cheese as the lactose is already got rid of in the processing. And small amounts don't seem to matter.
Currently small indications that may be reacting- but too vague to be sure at this point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein.
> 
> I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


I'm not keen on doing much felting as it is so hit and miss. The yarn, the colour, dyes used, machine, water temperature all impact on the result. And it seems that there is no way you can be sure that it will work out to the size you want.
I did wonder whether using wood this time instead of wool might be your problem? But fairly hard to knit with wood so decided maybe spelling mistake. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, it is a cute hat. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love your DGD watercolor!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out, it got quiet and then he came out crying and blowing bubbles, lololol, the silly boy had gone in and washed his mouth out to see if it was worth the offense to get that punishment, he decided not. lol :sm23: :sm23: I still laugh whenever I think about it.


At least you never needed to carry out the threat!
That is one of the memories that you will have and laugh at.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love your DGD watercolor!


Not bad for a first attempt! Thanks, Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love hummers. We have them. This year two are still here so Almis maintaining the feeders.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you. Couldn’t think the name snowdrops. I grew them on Long Island, NY.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out, it got quiet and then he came out crying and blowing bubbles, lololol, the silly boy had gone in and washed his mouth out to see if it was worth the offense to get that punishment, he decided not. lol :sm23: :sm23: I still laugh whenever I think about it.


That's funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was on the low FODMAP diet I drank lactose free milk- and I liked it. So if it is the lactose I will probably just use that. Can get it almost everywhere we get coffee now.
> In a way I will be pleased if I don't tolerate the Iced Coffee as will be able to relatively easily keep it out the diet. Doesn't stop using cheese as the lactose is already got rid of in the processing. And small amounts don't seem to matter.
> Currently small indications that may be reacting- but too vague to be sure at this point.


Oh, I hope not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love snowdrops, you reminded me to go and buy some bulbs for next spring here. Those along with freesias and daffodils are favourite spring flowers!????
> Need to replace daffodil bulbs as the wet winter drowned and rotted the ones I had.


Daffodils are so pretty but they don't survive our winters???? I love them outside but I bought a bunch from a cancer fund raiser & they smell like dirty sweat socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I think I washed dishes most of the day, I have dish pan hands, of course if I'd quit cooking I could quit washing dishes. lol
I made an apple cake and then dinner, then I just put a banana bread in the oven, wanted to use up the bananas before they were beyond using. 
Marla and I have to head out early in the morning to go to Greeley for her Neurology appt again, I'll be leaving the house before David even gets up to go to work. Makes me tired to think about it. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad that the teller handled the situation.
> 
> There is a show here, "what would you do?" and people are afraid to intervene, it's sad these days, but people will walk by and step over people in need of assistance rather than get involved.


Some teenagers were harassing a woman in Walmart here a couple of years ago, an older man 70's, from town gave them hell, when he left the store, they attacked him & beat him badly, he had several broken bones. The world is sometimes a crazy place


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you never needed to carry out the threat!
> That is one of the memories that you will have and laugh at.


Yah, he took care of that himself. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


Wow! That's a busy feeder


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No hummers in New Zealand ? Interesting, seems to me they do migrate for long distances but I guess you are just too far?! I love those little guys. Have tried for years to attract them to my feeder but no go...although they do go to the flowers in the garden. But I think there would be a lot more if I had them come to the feeder.


We have lots of them here for our short summer. We have 2 feeders & love watching them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some teenagers were harassing a woman in Walmart here a couple of years ago, an older man 70's, from town gave them hell, when he left the store, they attacked him & beat him badly, he had several broken bones. The world is sometimes a crazy place


They should have beaten those teens and taught them a serious lesson, wonder if they got more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Didn't the doctor give him any idea what to eat or to avoid?


Not really, just said a low fat diet as tolerated. Today he's had oatmeal porridge, boost & a boiled egg for supper. I know eggs aren't supposed to be good but he seems to tolerate boiled ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein.
> 
> I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


No wonder it hasn't shrunk????I don't think WOOD shrinks ????. Joking aside, could you throw it in the hot dryer for a little while?
Have fun on your field trip & with the GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They should have beaten those teens and taught them a serious lesson, wonder if they got more than a slap on the wrist.


I never heard what punishment they got but probably not near enough


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well well, guess what just reared it's ugly head again, the wonderful pop up ad. I had hoped that was gone forever,....sigh


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whereas many of birds are very brightly coloured. I tried to get a photo of some of the common ones the other day to put here but they wouldn't come out the tree and it was dusk so the light wasn't too good.


I've seen photos of your beautiful birds. That's why I find it so surprising you don't have hummingbirds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was on the low FODMAP diet I drank lactose free milk- and I liked it. So if it is the lactose I will probably just use that. Can get it almost everywhere we get coffee now.
> In a way I will be pleased if I don't tolerate the Iced Coffee as will be able to relatively easily keep it out the diet. Doesn't stop using cheese as the lactose is already got rid of in the processing. And small amounts don't seem to matter.
> Currently small indications that may be reacting- but too vague to be sure at this point.


Another thought: DD's system is okay with the lactose, but doesn't tolerate something else so she's okay with milk, but not cheeses.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not keen on doing much felting as it is so hit and miss. The yarn, the colour, dyes used, machine, water temperature all impact on the result. And it seems that there is no way you can be sure that it will work out to the size you want.
> I did wonder whether using wood this time instead of wool might be your problem? But fairly hard to knit with wood so decided maybe spelling mistake. :sm02:


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another thought: DD's system is okay with the lactose, but doesn't tolerate something else so she's okay with milk, but not cheeses.


I would find it really hard to give up cheeses, one of my favourite foods


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Our Costco is always busy - it doesn't matter what time or what day I go, the place is always jammed. I've thought about giving up my membership since I no longer buy the quantity I did. I still like going there though to see what's new.


Ours also


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, your GD obviously has quite a talent as a artist. Great that your having more contact with Bronwen & family


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGD's playing with the watercolours is very nice. Seems she had inherited her mom and grandma's artistic vein.
> 
> I'm busy working on felting hats still. Very frustrated with the felting of the last one. Have done 3 feltings and it has felted well BUT not shrunk nearly as much as it should have in overall size. I double checked the pattern and I did use the correct weight 100% wood but had to use a different brand from what the pattern initially used. Not sure what I'll do with it at this point but it will become something...LOL. Right now I'm working on a fedora style and hoping it will do well. I'm off to knit some. This next week I'll be staying Tues., Wed., & Thurs. with the grandkids again while DD goes on business trip to New Jersey. Friday my knitting group and I are going on a "field trip"; heading to a super JoAnn's down towards Atlanta. My friend Barb (from the group) and I went this past week and had fun and when the others found out they all wanted to go so instead of our usual sitting and knitting I offered to drive us there since my van will seat 7 and there are 6 of us. I'll TTYL.


I'm sorry, I've only had a little experience with felting and I found different wools felt differently - now the only thing I felt occasionally are slippers. But I make sure the person whom the slippers are for are around so they can try them during the felting process. Your hats all are so cute and I hope this one comes right


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would find it really hard to give up cheeses, one of my favourite foods


Mine, too along with potatoes, bread and pasta.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


That is beautiful. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well well, guess what just reared it's ugly head again, the wonderful pop up ad. I had hoped that was gone forever,....sigh


UGH!!! Hopefully they'll get it gone for good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


Those are both lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


Love the Brioche cowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol! Poor Jennie, at work, someone just asked her if she wanted some chew(snuff or chewing tobacco). :sm06: 
She declined. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would find it really hard to give up cheeses, one of my favourite foods


Me too. And while on the diet trial I was eating cheese.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds like lovely days out. No goal just to enjoy the lovely countryside and each others company.


Fishing nets , jamjars and packed lunch , perfect days ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Are the pants knitted or fabric?


The pants are knitted Liz


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, both lovely, also did you knit doily, it is lovely too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


They are lovely Bonnie , very pretty colours


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

Love the outfit pattern ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, both lovely, also did you knit doily, it is lovely too.


Yes, doily is crocheted, I did it years ago


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is still very very close to DH's passing, dear Marilyn. Hugs from down under!


Thank you Julie


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie thought of you when i saw these hats , the hats are on ravelry as a paid pattern but on her blog " the friendlyredfox " they are free cute hats, especially the monkey one


Those hats are so cute????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some teenagers were harassing a woman in Walmart here a couple of years ago, an older man 70's, from town gave them hell, when he left the store, they attacked him & beat him badly, he had several broken bones. The world is sometimes a crazy place


That is sickening. I hope they were caught and charged.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> they are a pretty little flower aren't they?


Yes, one of my favourites. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


They are lovely,Bonnie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your GD obviously has quite a talent as a artist. Great that your having more contact with Bronwen & family


Thank you, Bonnie. It feels odd though that it is IT contact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie , very pretty colours


I agree, I love the effect of the stitch in the cowl.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


Those are gorgeous! Brioche has always intimidated me. I pretty much a K, P, Slst, and YO (if i'm getting fancy).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did know that some felt differently. The yarn was/is the same as other hats I've done lately, just a different color which I realize also factors into the felting process. I plan on trying to felt yet again.


Poledra65 said:


> Some brands of wool felt differently than others, I think it depends on how it's processed, but that's just my opinion, hopefully with a bit more felting it will shrink more, and hopefully the next hat will felt to size perfectly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! Now that was a funny typo I didn't catch! Yes, if I had used wood that would have made quite a difference.


darowil said:


> I'm not keen on doing much felting as it is so hit and miss. The yarn, the colour, dyes used, machine, water temperature all impact on the result. And it seems that there is no way you can be sure that it will work out to the size you want.
> I did wonder whether using wood this time instead of wool might be your problem? But fairly hard to knit with wood so decided maybe spelling mistake. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful cowls and I'm so jealous that you've gotten the knack of brioche. It will has me stumped but will try again later on down the road.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> UGH!!! Hopefully they'll get it gone for good.


I still get them too-less frequent I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.

i forget who was playing the steelers - who lost - who were supposed to win.

so i was up and down all day - if i sit too long i get very stiff. makes it difficult to move. so i was up walking around during ther advertisements, etc. a good day. --- sam


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely cowls Bonnie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> 
> quote] Go Vikings!!!!! One my daughters, a very loyal, fan was so excited she couln't talk.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> 
> i forget who was playing the steelers - who lost - who were supposed to win.
> 
> so i was up and down all day - if i sit too long i get very stiff. makes it difficult to move. so i was up walking around during ther advertisements, etc. a good day. --- sam


Oh my goodness Sam! That game between the Vikings and the Saints was a thriller!! Those last 17 seconds wee incredible! My husband was rooting for the saints, but I was going for the Vikings. Incredible ! The steelers are playing the Jags....and the jags won although the steelers were favored. I was going for the steelers but dh for the jags. I'm not usually such a crazy football fan, but I watch cause otherwise dh sits in the t.v. Room by himself and it's always more fun to watch a game together and pick teams to support. And since he got his hearing aids he's turned the volume down so it makes it easier to sit through. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. It feels odd though that it is IT contact!


Can you do Skype with them? That would be better than just the phone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Those are gorgeous! Brioche has always intimidated me. I pretty much a K, P, Slst, and YO (if i'm getting fancy).


Once I caught on, it really wasn't hard. You only Knit with one color at a time & slip 1/2 the stitches in each row.craftsy has a thing now called Craftsy Unlimited, you can sigo up, $15/ month US & watch all the classes you want, that's where I learned. They had a 7 day free trial & I signed up for January but haven't really had much time to watch & when I have, the darn internet hasn't cooperated ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness Sam! That game between the Vikings and the Saints was a thriller!! Those last 17 seconds wee incredible! My husband was rooting for the saints, but I was going for the Vikings. Incredible ! The steelers are playing the Jags....and the jags won although the steelers were favored. I was going for the steelers but dh for the jags. I'm not usually such a crazy football fan, but I watch cause otherwise dh sits in the t.v. Room by himself and it's always more fun to watch a game together and pick teams to support. And since he got his hearing aids he's turned the volume down so it makes it easier to sit through. ????


We aren't sports fans but saw that incredible finish on the news last night, quite the exciting game


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can you do Skype with them? That would be better than just the phone


I have suggested it, but met with minimal enthusiasm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the cowls, I hope the recipients like them. 
Gwen, I’m sure you can catch on to Brioche, once the light bulb comes on????, it’s not really hard. Hope you get your hat to felt. 
I saw a pattern called Duffers, they are a felted slipper, has anyone done them? It’s a paid pattern but looks quite cute.

I think I finally have the Moccasin tutorial ready to do, I’m hesitant to post it in case people think I’m nuts but I will try to get it on here this week. With all the photos it’s going to take a while to do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you looking at the Duffers (original) or the Duffers - Revisited? Those are both cute and the original is 1/2 the price as the newer one.

Hey, I'm SO excited to see the tutorial for the moccasins! I have everything I need (I think) so will definitely be doing this.
Will you be posting it here on the KTP?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on the cowls, I hope the recipients like them.
> Gwen, I'm sure you can catch on to Brioche, once the light bulb comes on????, it's not really hard. Hope you get your hat to felt.
> I saw a pattern called Duffers, they are a felted slipper, has anyone done them? It's a paid pattern but looks quite cute.
> 
> I think I finally have the Moccasin tutorial ready to do, I'm hesitant to post it in case people think I'm nuts but I will try to get it on here this week. With all the photos it's going to take a while to do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


That is fabulous. I would love it :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has had four weeks of inhouse therapy and i not getting four weeks of outpatient therapy. she will try and post something soon. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie lately? I think she had a lot of travel planned, but miss seeing her periodic posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well she could have made a pair of tube socks. that is all my nephews wore when the were growing up - they were the same color (white), there was no size so any of them could wear them. i never found them that comfortable. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry Kaye Jo but forgetting to start the heel part made me laugh , sounds like something i would do ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they that difficult to knit? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , considering I was very happy to be done with the trousers , I've just been looking at another free pattern for some trousers I found on the Bérgere de France site ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


They're both beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, doily is crocheted, I did it years ago


Love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pants are knitted Liz


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


It's very nice, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


 :sm24: It looks really good. Gwen- sensible idea for the other one if you can't get it small enough!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love hummingbirds!
> How is the weather in the desert?


Unseasonably warm, been in mid 60s at noon most of Dec and Jan. Down to low 40's at night with one or two freezing nights. Had two days of rain recently.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


The hat looks fantastic Gwen, and the method of shaping looks interesting too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found i could eat all the oatmeal i wanted. --- sam



machriste said:


> I had an a young admin asst. who had s short wait for gallbladder surgery. During that time she found the only thing she could eat was low fat yogurt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my hot water comes out of the faucet at 140­­° - which is why i think my felting comes so well when i do it. i don't do it very often. i have yarn to make Heidi a purse.



darowil said:


> I'm not keen on doing much felting as it is so hit and miss. The yarn, the colour, dyes used, machine, water temperature all impact on the result. And it seems that there is no way you can be sure that it will work out to the size you want.
> I did wonder whether using wood this time instead of wool might be your problem? But fairly hard to knit with wood so decided maybe spelling mistake. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i watched that game also and rooted for the jags. it was a good game. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness Sam! That game between the Vikings and the Saints was a thriller!! Those last 17 seconds wee incredible! My husband was rooting for the saints, but I was going for the Vikings. Incredible ! The steelers are playing the Jags....and the jags won although the steelers were favored. I was going for the steelers but dh for the jags. I'm not usually such a crazy football fan, but I watch cause otherwise dh sits in the t.v. Room by himself and it's always more fun to watch a game together and pick teams to support. And since he got his hearing aids he's turned the volume down so it makes it easier to sit through. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was there - drank a beer at one point. i think the owners of the vikings also when down and talked to her. --- sam



Maatje said:


> I bet! The stadium went nuts!!!!!!! Did you see that one sign for grandma Millie who wanted a Viking win cause she was turning 100 and had been a Vikings fan all her life! Lol I believe she was there cheering away if I saw correctly.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> she was there - drank a beer at one point. i think the owners of the vikings also when down and talked to her. --- sam


On the news last night they said she had been sent a ticket to the Super Bowl whether or not the Vikings play; the anchors speculated about whether or not she would get a ticket and travel to Philly. She is being called the good omen for the Vikings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you looking at the Duffers (original) or the Duffers - Revisited? Those are both cute and the original is 1/2 the price as the newer one.
> 
> Hey, I'm SO excited to see the tutorial for the moccasins! I have everything I need (I think) so will definitely be doing this.
> Will you be posting it here on the KTP?


I thought I would post it on the Tutorial section, I'll put a link here. 
I'm sure the original pattern would be fine, instead of spending extra


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


That looks like complicated shaping.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on the cowls, I hope the recipients like them.
> Gwen, I'm sure you can catch on to Brioche, once the light bulb comes on????, it's not really hard. Hope you get your hat to felt.
> I saw a pattern called Duffers, they are a felted slipper, has anyone done them? It's a paid pattern but looks quite cute.
> 
> I think I finally have the Moccasin tutorial ready to do, I'm hesitant to post it in case people think I'm nuts but I will try to get it on here this week. With all the photos it's going to take a while to do it.


Have made many duffers. Everyone who has them has loved them.... I put some anti slip grips on them....up till now have sewed on the anti slip material for children's p.j.s but I read somewhere to see on ultra suede patches so will try that next time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


Excellent job, really like it....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i watched that game also and rooted for the jags. it was a good game. --- sam


I didn't care much either way, just rooted for the steelers cause my future sil is a diehard steelers fan. lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> On the news last night they said she had been sent a ticket to the Super Bowl whether or not the Vikings play; the anchors speculated about whether or not she would get a ticket and travel to Philly. She is being called the good omen for the Vikings.


Wow! From what I could see she looked really spry!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Glad you got your appointment, Daralene.


Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The hat looks fantastic Gwen, and the method of shaping looks interesting too


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.

Big Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


That looks fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I had not gone to the Opening Ceremony for the Panamanian Jazz Festival last time we were here and I woke up today thinking I couldn't go again with a migraine starting and exhausted. I kept getting ready and downed 1/2 a pill with coffee. Lo and behold, I was ok to go by the time we had to leave. Thank goodness I got ready just in case as I wouldn't have had time to get ready had I waited to see how I felt. The Mayor was there, the owner of Copa Airlines, Director of Tourism, head of Wireless ?, forget the whole title, the leader of the Foundation for the School of Knowledge, and others. It is wonderful that this is getting sponsored by so many and even some foreign places are supporting this move for music to make a way out of the ghettos and gangs. The people I mentioned above spoke of using music and artistic endeavors instead of guns and the military. DH had to tell me as I couldn't understand. DH used to teach in Spanish for quite a few summers in Spain. I learned some but have forgotten. The Music Therapy has some workshops on helping the children of Columbia through music therapy as they are still in the middle of the war with drug lords. So many are displaced or even killed. I would go to that workshop but it is a native speaker for native people, so I won't be able to understand it. The Panamanian people I've met are so loving and kind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That looks fabulous :sm24:


Could you get the download? It is a video of one of the singer/dancers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The friends you went to breakfast with I'm sure :sm02:


The breakfast friends were human and lots of fun to spend time with! It did come across that way, though, didn't it?!!!!
:sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised that hummingbirds are around. Is it warm where you are?


We're in Yuma, Arizona. It's about 75F right now and beautiful sunshine with a slight north breeze.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Could you get the download? It is a video of one of the singer/dancers.


I've not yet worked out how to get it to play! Glad you are there safely, and happy in your surroundings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love hummingbirds!
> How is the weather in the desert?


Gorgeous! We still need heat at night, though. Low 50's at night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was on the low FODMAP diet I drank lactose free milk- and I liked it. So if it is the lactose I will probably just use that. Can get it almost everywhere we get coffee now.
> In a way I will be pleased if I don't tolerate the Iced Coffee as will be able to relatively easily keep it out the diet. Doesn't stop using cheese as the lactose is already got rid of in the processing. And small amounts don't seem to matter.
> Currently small indications that may be reacting- but too vague to be sure at this point.


That's interesting about the cheese. DGS is lactose intolerant and can't eat cheese either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's a busy feeder


There has been at least 5 sometimes. We are going to see if we can get another feeder to hand. We tried a couple places earlier when we were out, but they were all glass, and we try not to have much glass in the RV. And if the suction cups decide to give way then they would break on the ground. DH is replacing a plug that goes between the RV and the truck when we tow it that didn't work this morning. Good thing we decided to check lights before we had to move Thursday. He broke the plug bracket the other day and fixed it, but decided to check to make sure he wired it right. Turns out the plug is corroded and quit working. I think he's almost finished with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


Awesome place Daralene, our American friends live in David, and have an RV park and storage business. They have been trying to sell for 2-1/2 years but no takers. He is nearly 80, and she is 70 this year, so it's time to retire but nothing is happening yet. Would love to visit them but it's such a long trip from downunder, would need to win the lottery to travel in comfort I think!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's very nice, Gwen.


It's certainly very stylish. Is it for you, we need a picture if it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


Lucky you to be in that nice warmth. The video was really short. I hope you can post some pictures of the reception. Enjoy. Nice photo of the double rainbow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Hi everyone! It's hard to know what to say after such a long absence. I'm just really glad you're still here. Last week I lurked, but thought I'd try logging in today. Almost 60 degrees today, but the dark clouds are rolling in, and it's predicted to be in the 30s tomorrow.


Oh my Gosh. It is so good to see you posting once again. I have thought about you so often and hoped you were okay. Thanks for logging in and letting us know how you are! Matthew continues to grow in his talents of ceramics and drawing. He traveled with me this past weekend to my nephew's college graduation celebration. Matthew had a delightful time playing with everyone's dogs, cats and puppies.

You made my day by seeing this post!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene, the video worked for me. I am delighted to know that you were able to make the trip with DH and enjoy the cultures of the land as well as some warm sunshine.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


Both look really pretty Bonnie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not yet worked out how to get it to play! Glad you are there safely, and happy in your surroundings.


Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.

Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The shaping was not complicated; just took a lot of pinning compared to others I've done so far. The way it is knit lends itself well to the finished shape. Oh, and thank you all for the comments on the hat. I am having such fun making them. I forget who asked if it was for me but so far yes it is most likely. Now if someone says is it for sale as a couple of folks did when I took the last one finished to the knitting group I can't say I wouldn't sell it...LOL. I have had a few folks ask if I sell them and have slowly begun thinking about maybe doing that; have lots of things to consider before doing so though.

RE: the moccosin tutorial...will you be giving a link for a pattern. I still have what you sent but would also be interested in this one possibly.
Can you tell I'm excited about this tutorial??!!

Update on the hat that I have been having trouble shrinking; I think I've come up with a way to still use it as a hat. If it works out you know I'll be posting a picture. I'm waiting for it to dry and then do some embellishment to it. Wish me luck!



Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks like complicated shaping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje, thanks for the input on the duffers, I may try them.

Daralene, thanks for sharing photos, hope your migraine stays away & you can enjoy the trip

I gave DHs cousin the cowl this afternoon, the multicoloured one, she loved it????& her mom thought she should have it????, not that she ever leaves her nursing home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Awesome place Daralene, our American friends live in David, and have an RV park and storage business. They have been trying to sell for 2-1/2 years but no takers. He is nearly 80, and she is 70 this year, so it's time to retire but nothing is happening yet. Would love to visit them but it's such a long trip from downunder, would need to win the lottery to travel in comfort I think!


I see they are not too far from the airport or Panama City. Oh dear, that must be discouraging to have no takers when they want to retire. I'm sure they were counting on the money of selling for retirement. That is a big trip and a problem when family and or friends move so far away. It is very long and very expensive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lucky you to be in that nice warmth. The video was really short. I hope you can post some pictures of the reception. Enjoy. Nice photo of the double rainbow.


Glad you could see it. I made it short so it would post. I was afraid any longer and it would be too big for the site to handle. I'll try and get some photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a lovely place to be again Daralene. Nice trade when it comes to the weather for sure! Enjoy the trip.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


I have tried a couple of times unsuccessfully, but it is in my pictures file, so I can try again another day! 
Daralene, I know you get a bit overwhelmed by all these clever people- just be your warm, caring self- you are a good listener- people usually love to talk about themselves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The shaping was not complicated; just took a lot of pinning compared to others I've done so far. The way it is knit lends itself well to the finished shape.
> 
> RE: the moccosin tutorial...will you be giving a link for a pattern. I still have what you sent but would also be interested in this one possibly.
> Can you tell I'm excited about this tutorial??!!
> ...


*Luck*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so happy for you that you get vacay from NY winter. I didn’t remember you were going to Panama. Really happy your migraine got better and you could attend the Opening Ceremony. Hugs dear sis.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on the cowls, I hope the recipients like them.
> Gwen, I'm sure you can catch on to Brioche, once the light bulb comes on????, it's not really hard. Hope you get your hat to felt.
> I saw a pattern called Duffers, they are a felted slipper, has anyone done them? It's a paid pattern but looks quite cute.
> 
> I think I finally have the Moccasin tutorial ready to do, I'm hesitant to post it in case people think I'm nuts but I will try to get it on here this week. With all the photos it's going to take a while to do it.


I would love to see your tutorial on Moccasins as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 30 min. Now I know why I hurt...FM. We are socked in with clouds. And this morning warm, sunny went I attended MLK celebration at Baptist Church. Have to tink one row Pi shawl. But only one row this time. Bought tickets for Joan Baez concert last weekend in June near Mendocino, CA. My son said he would go with me. My daughters and Son-in-Love Marc and Daughter-in-Love May go also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on the cowls, I hope the recipients like them.
> Gwen, I'm sure you can catch on to Brioche, once the light bulb comes on????, it's not really hard. Hope you get your hat to felt.
> I saw a pattern called Duffers, they are a felted slipper, has anyone done them? It's a paid pattern but looks quite cute.
> 
> I think I finally have the Moccasin tutorial ready to do, I'm hesitant to post it in case people think I'm nuts but I will try to get it on here this week. With all the photos it's going to take a while to do it.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


Oh my that looks wonderful!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


Nice! As for the one that doesn't want to felt, for that pattern you may need to use the yarn that was used in the pattern. The yarn you used may not felt as much as the original. So you might even need to make it smaller if you want to use the yarn you used? Did I confuse you? Hope not


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did know that some felt differently. The yarn was/is the same as other hats I've done lately, just a different color which I realize also factors into the felting process. I plan on trying to felt yet again.


Hopefully it will work, so weird that some colors of same brand felt differently than others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> 
> i forget who was playing the steelers - who lost - who were supposed to win.
> 
> so i was up and down all day - if i sit too long i get very stiff. makes it difficult to move. so i was up walking around during ther advertisements, etc. a good day. --- sam


It sounds like you had a great day Sam. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the Fedora style hat felted and shaped; it is now drying. Here are 3 photos of it in the process of drying/shaping. I attached 3 photo so you could see different angles of the hat. I may or may not add a removable band but I'm really pleased with it even without it. Will definitely make more in other colors. As far as the other hat, I've felted it again and now put it in the dryer to see if it will shrink more. May end up just using it to make felted embellishments. I am going to try to knit the pattern again with a different brand yarn though since I really, really like the pattern.


That looks great! 
Hopefully the dryer works on the other hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she has had four weeks of inhouse therapy and i not getting four weeks of outpatient therapy. she will try and post something soon. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


People love a good listener - and you are always so kind I'm sure you will do great! And a few glasses of wine won't hurt ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Have made many duffers. Everyone who has them has loved them.... I put some anti slip grips on them....up till now have sewed on the anti slip material for children's p.j.s but I read somewhere to see on ultra suede patches so will try that next time.


What are duffers?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> What are duffers?


Felted slippers, the pattern is printed under that name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene, the video worked for me. I am delighted to know that you were able to make the trip with DH and enjoy the cultures of the land as well as some warm sunshine.


As I am using data to read I didn't try the video, but the pictures are beautiful. I'm glad you could go to the opening ceremonies. Enjoy the warmth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


You will do fine! You were so nervous last time, but remember you had a great time then!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 30 min. Now I know why I hurt...FM. We are socked in with clouds. And this morning warm, sunny went I attended MLK celebration at Baptist Church. Have to tink one row Pi shawl. But only one row this time. Bought tickets for Joan Baez concert last weekend in June near Mendocino, CA. My son said he would go with me. My daughters and Son-in-Love Marc and Daughter-in-Love May go also.


Sorry you are in flare. Now I know why my sinuses are going nuts and knees hurt. Must be coming our way. Feel better soon.

Edit: we are going to be up near the Joshua Tree National park beginning of February so if interested we may be able to meet. Send me a pm and we can figure it out. DH just told me of the possibility and said let you know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Unseasonably warm, been in mid 60s at noon most of Dec and Jan. Down to low 40's at night with one or two freezing nights. Had two days of rain recently.


Rain is good though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> my hot water comes out of the faucet at 140­­° - which is why i think my felting comes so well when i do it. i don't do it very often. i have yarn to make Heidi a purse.


Mine comes out really hot too, it does help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


Great video and photos! 
I hadn't realized you were going so soon, how awesome, we'll be living vicariously through your photos. Have a blast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharing our campfire with you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous! We still need heat at night, though. Low 50's at night.


That's not too bad. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot to say we are seeing a lot of license plates from Saskatchewan!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


You were nervous last year, that you wouldn't have anything to talk about and you did swimmingly, you'll be fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The shaping was not complicated; just took a lot of pinning compared to others I've done so far. The way it is knit lends itself well to the finished shape. Oh, and thank you all for the comments on the hat. I am having such fun making them. I forget who asked if it was for me but so far yes it is most likely. Now if someone says is it for sale as a couple of folks did when I took the last one finished to the knitting group I can't say I wouldn't sell it...LOL. I have had a few folks ask if I sell them and have slowly begun thinking about maybe doing that; have lots of things to consider before doing so though.
> 
> RE: the moccosin tutorial...will you be giving a link for a pattern. I still have what you sent but would also be interested in this one possibly.
> Can you tell I'm excited about this tutorial??!!
> ...


Selling them might not be a bad idea. 
I'd use it as a bowl maybe, if you can't get it small enough for a hat?
LUCK!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, thanks for the input on the duffers, I may try them.
> 
> Daralene, thanks for sharing photos, hope your migraine stays away & you can enjoy the trip
> 
> I gave DHs cousin the cowl this afternoon, the multicoloured one, she loved it????& her mom thought she should have it????, not that she ever leaves her nursing home.


Lol! But she wants her neck warm on a cool night too. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> Sorry you are in flare. Now I know why my sinuses are going nuts and knees hurt. Must be coming our way. Feel better soon.
> 
> Edit: we are going to be up near the Joshua Tree National park beginning of February so if interested we may be able to meet. Send me a pm and we can figure it out. DH just told me of the possibility and said let you know.


I had to look up where the Joshua Tree N P is, sounds interesting, we'll be waiting for pics. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sharing our campfire with you!


It's so inviting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


It sounds like it's going to be a lovely evening. I hope it isn't too tiring for you and that you can enjoy yourself. Looking forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see they are not too far from the airport or Panama City. Oh dear, that must be discouraging to have no takers when they want to retire. I'm sure they were counting on the money of selling for retirement. That is a big trip and a problem when family and or friends move so far away. It is very long and very expensive.


Did they give you any indication how much they are asking? I'm thinking of my brother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 30 min. Now I know why I hurt...FM. We are socked in with clouds. And this morning warm, sunny went I attended MLK celebration at Baptist Church. Have to tink one row Pi shawl. But only one row this time. Bought tickets for Joan Baez concert last weekend in June near Mendocino, CA. My son said he would go with me. My daughters and Son-in-Love Marc and Daughter-in-Love May go also.


I'm sure you will enjoy her concert.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sharing our campfire with you!


That looks so inviting and brings back some good memories.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> 
> i forget who was playing the steelers - who lost - who were supposed to win.
> 
> so i was up and down all day - if i sit too long i get very stiff. makes it difficult to move. so i was up walking around during ther advertisements, etc. a good day. --- sam


Good to get out and about as well Sam. Good to hear that your day was good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just doing a quiz which explains the answer. I loved the little note they put at the end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so jealous. have a super time daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see the fedora that you had all the pins stuck in please? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The shaping was not complicated; just took a lot of pinning compared to others I've done so far. The way it is knit lends itself well to the finished shape. Oh, and thank you all for the comments on the hat. I am having such fun making them. I forget who asked if it was for me but so far yes it is most likely. Now if someone says is it for sale as a couple of folks did when I took the last one finished to the knitting group I can't say I wouldn't sell it...LOL. I have had a few folks ask if I sell them and have slowly begun thinking about maybe doing that; have lots of things to consider before doing so though.
> 
> RE: the moccosin tutorial...will you be giving a link for a pattern. I still have what you sent but would also be interested in this one possibly.
> Can you tell I'm excited about this tutorial??!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did - and the cats were all outside so i didn't need to put up with them. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like you had a great day Sam. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did - and the cats were all outside so i didn't need to put up with them. lol --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.

we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


Oh no! I'm glad that Simon Kitty is going to be okay though, surgery is no fun, but at least he should come out fine. So did Heidi agree to let Simon stay in the house from now on?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


Oh dear what a sad thing to happen. Hopefully he will be fine after the operation. He must be a very much loved kitty! 
Can understand the length we go to for our precious fur babies, been there done that. Decided no more after last one died 17 years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say we are seeing a lot of license plates from Saskatchewan!


That doesn't surprise me at all, lots of snowbirds from here. 3 of DHs cousins & their wives are down there. 2 couples from town usually go but are home with health issues this winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, that poor cat, he must have been in pain with so many broken bones.

Gwen, I can’t wait to see your fedora after it’s dry. Good luck with the other one.

Tami, the Joshua Forrest is interesting to see. Such pretty country even if it’s a bit barren


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was just doing a quiz which explains the answer. I loved the little note they put at the end.


his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).

The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.

A rectal tube inserted into the anus was connected to a fumigator and bellows that forced the smoke into the rectum. The warmth of the smoke was thought to promote respiration.

This information might be interesting for you:

Doubts about the credibility of tobacco enemas led to the popular phrase "blowing smoke up your ass."

Some people believe this odd tool is still heavily used by governments all over the world!

Got distracted by Elizabeth!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here in sunny and warm Panama. I traded 3 ft. of snow for tropical flowers, birds, and butterflies. Woke to a double rainbow and boats passing through the canal. There is a download, which is a video of a native Panamanian singer/dancer. Quite short, not the singer, but the video. Tonight will be the reception at the building in the middle of the canal with boats going by. Hope you can get the download. Big just to all. It's so nice to be warm but it's only in the 80's, not the high 90's, so nice. It was so bad in Rochester that the stairs froze to the plane and they couldn't close the door, of course, even if they could, you wouldn't want to take off with stairs attached. That makes quite a picture. Thankfully, we stayed at a hotel right at the hotel and just walked across to the airport. Had to be there at 4 am. I'm going to try and get a nap before the reception tonight.
> 
> Big Hugs,
> Daralene


Beautiful picture picture Daralene and the short video came through fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 30 min. Now I know why I hurt...FM. We are socked in with clouds. And this morning warm, sunny went I attended MLK celebration at Baptist Church. Have to tink one row Pi shawl. But only one row this time. Bought tickets for Joan Baez concert last weekend in June near Mendocino, CA. My son said he would go with me. My daughters and Son-in-Love Marc and Daughter-in-Love May go also.


Sorry about the fm flare up Joy hope you ceel better soon , quite jealous of you going to the Joan Baez concert wish I could go


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Could you get the download? It is a video of one of the singer/dancers.


I did and she is fabulous, too. She and the music are so joyful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


Prayers for Simon Kitty on their way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


How nice that you were able to have a good conversation with DGD. 
:sm11:

Sorry to hear you had a very rude man on the bus with you.... :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it seems like just yesterday that she was born.


I know! She is eight months already. Trying to pull herself up at the coffee table etc. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want a download but that's what it went to because it is a video, perhaps. I had to download it, then click on the screen that you get underneath by making the internet screen smaller and clicking where it lists things that are in your computer in a bare spot. Then you go up above where it says ion GO and click and find downloads and then I click twice. Perhaps too much, but it was fun thinking I could share it with you.
> 
> Now I'm all dressed up and ready to go to the Panama Canal reception I tried to take a picture of myself for you but couldn't get a good one. Maybe Bill can take one of me at the Canal. I'm not taking any good selfies anymore. I look so exhausted in all of them and perhaps I am really tired. but everything is drooping and that makes you look tired too. Don't want to miss out on this special time though. Boy, would I ever love to just spend the evening relaxing. My fear is that I don't do much any more and won't have anything to discuss with people. Most of the women are very accomplished. One is a composer and she was originally from Singapore and directs a band at Berkeley School of Music. One makes films. Another a music therapist and saxophone player and sooooo beautiful to boot. She is from Argentina but lives in Boston now. Anyway, you get the idea. I'm hoping being older and smiling nicely will get me by. I'm from a different day and age for sure. After a few glasses of wine I won't be nervous. Last time we were at the Canal for the reception there was a full moon and it was so beautiful. I'll let you know how it all goes this evening. I have asked that they arrange for someone to take me back to the hotel early as it is standing and I can't stand that long. Hope they can do that for me. After a few hours standing last year I was in agony and saw the director and his wife leaving and begged a ride. Hey, pain motivates. LOL.


Daralene, thanks for posting your photos. It sounds like you are having a wonderful time in Panama. Don't worry about making conversation, with all those accomplished people around they need little encouragement to talk about their work. You're right, smile sweetly and nod your head - works every time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad that the teller handled the situation.
> 
> There is a show here, "what would you do?" and people are afraid to intervene, it's sad these days, but people will walk by and step over people in need of assistance rather than get involved.


We have had a few episodes of that show here, sad that people are too scared to get involved these days., but with so many violent and unpredictable people out there you just dont know how things will unfold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We had breakfast with friends this morning then went for a ride to see some of the countryside. We are back now and relaxing. Here is a photo of a few of our visitors. We love to watch the hummingbirds!


Oh lovely! Keep enjoying your time away. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out, it got quiet and then he came out crying and blowing bubbles, lololol, the silly boy had gone in and washed his mouth out to see if it was worth the offense to get that punishment, he decided not. lol :sm23: :sm23: I still laugh whenever I think about it.


Oh dear, that IS funny though. :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> WOW - quite a few pages to make up since i took yesterday off to watch two football games and then my three regular Sunday evening programs. the football games were quite exciting. the Minnesota Vikings won over the Saints in the last 17 seconds of the game. very exciting. a sixty yard touch down did the trick. everyone was out on the field, interviewers, photographers, and the field officials trying to get everyone off the field so they could do the kick for the extra point. there was one second left in the game and then had to make an effort to kick the ball of the goalpost. they did something -they didn't kick but they used of the second that was left and the game was over.
> 
> i forget who was playing the steelers - who lost - who were supposed to win.
> 
> so i was up and down all day - if i sit too long i get very stiff. makes it difficult to move. so i was up walking around during ther advertisements, etc. a good day. --- sam


Lovely to hear you say you had a good day Sam. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for Simon Kitty on their way.


From me too. 
Sam this happening- kitties being killed or injured badly- is occurring too often. I do hope Simon Kitty is recovering well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How nice that you were able to have a good conversation with DGD.
> :sm11:
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a very rude man on the bus with you.... :sm25:


I do have hopes things are on the improve with her, it has been a long haul from when she was about 8.
I hope never to encounter that man again, but if I do he is rather identifiable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had not gone to the Opening Ceremony for the Panamanian Jazz Festival last time we were here and I woke up today thinking I couldn't go again with a migraine starting and exhausted. I kept getting ready and downed 1/2 a pill with coffee. Lo and behold, I was ok to go by the time we had to leave. Thank goodness I got ready just in case as I wouldn't have had time to get ready had I waited to see how I felt. The Mayor was there, the owner of Copa Airlines, Director of Tourism, head of Wireless ?, forget the whole title, the leader of the Foundation for the School of Knowledge, and others. It is wonderful that this is getting sponsored by so many and even some foreign places are supporting this move for music to make a way out of the ghettos and gangs. The people I mentioned above spoke of using music and artistic endeavors instead of guns and the military. DH had to tell me as I couldn't understand. DH used to teach in Spanish for quite a few summers in Spain. I learned some but have forgotten. The Music Therapy has some workshops on helping the children of Columbia through music therapy as they are still in the middle of the war with drug lords. So many are displaced or even killed. I would go to that workshop but it is a native speaker for native people, so I won't be able to understand it. The Panamanian people I've met are so loving and kind.


Have a wonderful time. 
:sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had not gone to the Opening Ceremony for the Panamanian Jazz Festival last time we were here and I woke up today thinking I couldn't go again with a migraine starting and exhausted. I kept getting ready and downed 1/2 a pill with coffee. Lo and behold, I was ok to go by the time we had to leave. Thank goodness I got ready just in case as I wouldn't have had time to get ready had I waited to see how I felt. The Mayor was there, the owner of Copa Airlines, Director of Tourism, head of Wireless ?, forget the whole title, the leader of the Foundation for the School of Knowledge, and others. It is wonderful that this is getting sponsored by so many and even some foreign places are supporting this move for music to make a way out of the ghettos and gangs. The people I mentioned above spoke of using music and artistic endeavors instead of guns and the military. DH had to tell me as I couldn't understand. DH used to teach in Spanish for quite a few summers in Spain. I learned some but have forgotten. The Music Therapy has some workshops on helping the children of Columbia through music therapy as they are still in the middle of the war with drug lords. So many are displaced or even killed. I would go to that workshop but it is a native speaker for native people, so I won't be able to understand it. The Panamanian people I've met are so loving and kind.


I hadn't realised your Panama trip was coming up so soon. Hope it continues to go as well as it has started. Weather sounds good- though does the double rainbow mean it wet and thus humid?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for Simon kitty. Hoping he will be able to be restored to health. I think it is now time for him to be an inside kitty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


I hope Simon Kitty pulls through the surgery OK- but big surgery for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Daralene, the video worked for me. I am delighted to know that you were able to make the trip with DH and enjoy the cultures of the land as well as some warm sunshine.


Thanks Pacer, The reception last night at the building in the middle of the canal was stunningly beautiful. The flowers went from the table almost to the ceiling and were so colorful along with the ceiling being blue with subtle white clouds. Can you believe I was so stunned that I didn't realize I hadn't taken any photos of the flowers till I got back to the hotel. The food was some traditional finger food but quite filling by the time you finished. A small round cake, perhaps of mashed potato but a little different texture and it had a nutty flavor inside. 3 different types of meatballs, one with an olive on the toothpick, one wrapped in bacon and one that was sort of gamey. There was a lovely ceviche that I am now a little nervous about. We had already eaten it and oohed over how good it was when our beautiful assistant, Alexandra came over and said it is stale. I thought it sure tastes fresh. Then we asked what it was. I thought it was marinated fish and she said yes, but it has mayonnaise in it. Bill remarked how he normally doesn't like anything with mayonnaise. At this point I'm only thinking of what the ingredients were and thinking, wow, I don't taste mayonnaise either. LOL. I wake up this morning and put two and two together, remembering that Ayn, the female composer from Singapore, teaching in Boston wasn't eating any. I mentioned to her that it was so good and she said yes, but it.....and I couldn't really hear her and figured she didn't like fish. Ok, after a night's sleep my mind finally put two and two together and I realize mayonnaise in this heat.....Uh Oh. Alexandra may be helping us to get Immodium. We were there at the very beginning of the party, so I'm thinking we should be fine unless they put it out a long time before the party began. Fingers crossed as the US Ambassador's dinner is tonight. That is where I tasted my first ceviche and learned how wonderful it is. I was so afraid I wouldn't have anything to talk about but everyone was just lovely and I never felt uncomfortable one bit. This is just such a lovely group of people. With the goal of everyone coming together to help get children a better education and a better life, it does make sense that they would be great to be around. I was able to leave early and Colin, a music therapist and professor from Toronto, and his significant other who is a specialist in HIV and works to help that community were so glad to see us as we were to see them. I can't remember the name of the significant other, but he was telling me that people with HIV are now living as long as the general population and many take only one pill a day instead of the old regimen. Violetta, the neurologist from Chile, will be presenting a workshop showing actual proof from tests that will be used to show medical doctors that music therapy is not just fun and games but plays a real part in recovery for many things, including depression, help for autism, and so many other things. I was so sad that I will miss her presentation. She asked me when I was coming to Chile to see her and I was too shy to say that she had told me last year she was going to email me. She made clear that she wants us to come visit her and said she is in her big house all alone and is lonely.

Speaking of music therapy, there are 4 from Columbia and because it is a Spanish speaking country, presenting to Spanish speaking music therapists, I wouldn't be able to understand. A very motivating reason to learn Spanish beyond just being able to be courteous. Apparently a few years ago the government and the drug lords came to an understanding so that they ended the horrible drug wars responsible for killing and displacing so many people. Sadly new people saw this as an opportunity to move in on and take over, so the wars have continued. The workshop is about how they are trying to help the children of Columbia cope with the effects. I just saw in the book that this was about music therapy and the children of Columbia and Bill reminded me of his student from there who told him things were better because of the agreement, so I looked online and saw that it had been unsuccessful. So sad with people being displaced by the thousands or displaced.

Alexandra, our assistant, speaks perfect English, so I asked her how she learned. She said she had a scholarship to study, which I then asked if it was through this program and she said no, that she is studying Industrial Engineering. How I admire the women of today having careers where they can really accomplish things. Violetta, a top Neurologist in her country is the one I told you of last year who got the law changed in Chile so that now anyone can get treated for a stroke for free, Patrizia, the wife of the director but also head of getting the music therapy started here in Panama and responsible for much of this whole event, so co-director, is an amazing woman and the daughter of Violetta. Carol, our assistant last year, and a graduate of this program, is now teaching in Colon, at the other end of the canal. She wanted to go there because the problem is even greater there and she sends me pictures of her with the children. She is also working with the government to get education on nutrition into the schools, so it isn't just about teaching people music but using it to change their lives. Another woman, Luciana Souza, is the featured Brazilian singer and you can hear her here: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=luciana+souza
Bill was so happy that she liked the music he arranged for her and the big band. Danilo said he and Bill are going to make history and change the world. I guess it all starts with a dream like that. You have to believe. I was taught to expect the worst and I imagine that was my parents way to keep me from getting disappointed, but I have learned over the years that the people who really make a difference are the people who believe in themselves and their dreams.

I lived in a different age and my parents didn't believe in a college education for women. Neither of them finished high school so I do understand and they didn't have the money but I could have gotten a scholarship. It is a wonderful day and age when women and men together can come together for good and change the lives of the people in their communities and in the world. We even have Ohio Joy who is actively reaching out to the community with her daughter and I know we have nurses on here that spent their lives helping to heal people and they often help us with their knowledge. I know each of us reach out to each other, sharing our joys and our sorrows and our knitting, which is so helpful in its own way and reaching across borders and oceans. Remembering June, who was pretty housebound, with KTP as a main outlet for her, so even KTP/KP is a way of bettering lives.

Oh my, I have gone on and on, but to have so many people come together to make a difference in the world really inspires me. I see a fire in people for good, which is wonderful and we don't hear much of it on the news. I'll stop now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The shaping was not complicated; just took a lot of pinning compared to others I've done so far. The way it is knit lends itself well to the finished shape. Oh, and thank you all for the comments on the hat. I am having such fun making them. I forget who asked if it was for me but so far yes it is most likely. Now if someone says is it for sale as a couple of folks did when I took the last one finished to the knitting group I can't say I wouldn't sell it...LOL. I have had a few folks ask if I sell them and have slowly begun thinking about maybe doing that; have lots of things to consider before doing so though.
> 
> RE: the moccosin tutorial...will you be giving a link for a pattern. I still have what you sent but would also be interested in this one possibly.
> Can you tell I'm excited about this tutorial??!!
> ...


Gwen, the hats are so lovely. Great job and do hope you are able to still use the hat that was too large. Interested to see what you try and if it works. That would be something if you were able to make money selling the hats but it sure would be a big decision. With the cold weather you've gotten these last two winters, I'm sure you will get good use out of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was so interesting and Luciana Souza has a beautiful voice and a wonderful musical talent, Daralene.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hadn't realised your Panama trip was coming up so soon. Hope it continues to go as well as it has started. Weather sounds good- though does the double rainbow mean it wet and thus humid?


Yes, the weather is beautiful, but definitely the tropical wet and humid. The hotel is air-conditioned but the reception last night was open-air and I was a sopping mess by the time I headed back to the hotel with perspiration dripping off me. It hasn't rained though, but those high hills seem to be surrounded by clouds from time to time and I'm sure it must have been like a small mist for the rainbows to be there. I now remember that last year I woke up to a rainbow also, so might be pretty common here.

I hadn't known if I would be able to do the trip because of my up-coming citizenship but the lawyer said it was fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a wonderful time.
> :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you. I truly did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have tried a couple of times unsuccessfully, but it is in my pictures file, so I can try again another day!
> Daralene, I know you get a bit overwhelmed by all these clever people- just be your warm, caring self- you are a good listener- people usually love to talk about themselves!


You made me smile by saying that since the event is now over and it went great! That is so true and when I ask them questions about their field I learn so much and they really are so interesting. DH just woke up to the alarm. He said he woke up once during the night and had the music going through his head and fell back to sleep thinking of the music. I swear I can see music notes coming out his eyes when I'm talking to him. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: While we are here in Panama he is preparing for the big concert where he will be conducting, he is giving a concert on piano, and he is writing music for a documentary in Germany. Not much down time except when he is asleep but it is his passion so he is loving it. Thank goodness he has me to get him to just stop once in a while and have fun. Of course, there's still the music notes coming out his eyes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so happy for you that you get vacay from NY winter. I didn't remember you were going to Panama. Really happy your migraine got better and you could attend the Opening Ceremony. Hugs dear sis.


Thank you. I didn't say anything about it ahead and shouldn't while traveling, but I get too enthused and can't help sharing with my KTP friends once I'm on my trip. :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer, The reception last night at the building in the middle of the canal was stunningly beautiful. The flowers went from the table almost to the ceiling and were so colorful along with the ceiling being blue with subtle white clouds. Can you believe I was so stunned that I didn't realize I hadn't taken any photos of the flowers till I got back to the hotel. The food was some traditional finger food but quite filling by the time you finished. A small round cake, perhaps of mashed potato but a little different texture and it had a nutty flavor inside. 3 different types of meatballs, one with an olive on the toothpick, one wrapped in bacon and one that was sort of gamey. There was a lovely ceviche that I am now a little nervous about. We had already eaten it and oohed over how good it was when our beautiful assistant, Alexandra came over and said it is stale. I thought it sure tastes fresh. Then we asked what it was. I thought it was marinated fish and she said yes, but it has mayonnaise in it. Bill remarked how he normally doesn't like anything with mayonnaise. At this point I'm only thinking of what the ingredients were and thinking, wow, I don't taste mayonnaise either. LOL. I wake up this morning and put two and two together, remembering that Ayn, the female composer from Singapore, teaching in Boston wasn't eating any. I mentioned to her that it was so good and she said yes, but it.....and I couldn't really hear her and figured she didn't like fish. Ok, after a night's sleep my mind finally put two and two together and I realize mayonnaise in this heat.....Uh Oh. Alexandra may be helping us to get Immodium. We were there at the very beginning of the party, so I'm thinking we should be fine unless they put it out a long time before the party began. Fingers crossed as the US Ambassador's dinner is tonight. That is where I tasted my first ceviche and learned how wonderful it is. I was so afraid I wouldn't have anything to talk about but everyone was just lovely and I never felt uncomfortable one bit. This is just such a lovely group of people. With the goal of everyone coming together to help get children a better education and a better life, it does make sense that they would be great to be around. I was able to leave early and Colin, a music therapist and professor from Toronto, and his significant other who is a specialist in HIV and works to help that community were so glad to see us as we were to see them. I can't remember the name of the significant other, but he was telling me that people with HIV are now living as long as the general population and many take only one pill a day instead of the old regimen. Violetta, the neurologist from Chile, will be presenting a workshop showing actual proof from tests that will be used to show medical doctors that music therapy is not just fun and games but plays a real part in recovery for many things, including depression, help for autism, and so many other things. I was so sad that I will miss her presentation. She asked me when I was coming to Chile to see her and I was too shy to say that she had told me last year she was going to email me. She made clear that she wants us to come visit her and said she is in her big house all alone and is lonely.
> 
> Speaking of music therapy, there are 4 from Columbia and because it is a Spanish speaking country, presenting to Spanish speaking music therapists, I wouldn't be able to understand. A very motivating reason to learn Spanish beyond just being able to be courteous. Apparently a few years ago the government and the drug lords came to an understanding so that they ended the horrible drug wars responsible for killing and displacing so many people. Sadly new people saw this as an opportunity to move in on and take over, so the wars have continued. The workshop is about how they are trying to help the children of Columbia cope with the effects. I just saw in the book that this was about music therapy and the children of Columbia and Bill reminded me of his student from there who told him things were better because of the agreement, so I looked online and saw that it had been unsuccessful. So sad with people being displaced by the thousands or displaced.
> 
> ...


I knew you would be able to do it! It is just those feelings of self-doubt that you suffer from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You made me smile by saying that since the event is now over and it went great! That is so true and when I ask them questions about their field I learn so much and they really are so interesting. DH just woke up to the alarm. He said he woke up once during the night and had the music going through his head and fell back to sleep thinking of the music. I swear I can see music notes coming out his eyes when I'm talking to him. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: While we are here in Panama he is preparing for the big concert where he will be conducting, he is giving a concert on piano, and he is writing music for a documentary in Germany. Not much down time except when he is asleep but it is his passion so he is loving it. Thank goodness he has me to get him to just stop once in a while and have fun. Of course, there's still the music notes coming out his eyes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


A www poor kitty, hope the operation is a success. Is Simon staying inside now? And lots of snow for you...stay warm


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).
> 
> The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


I totally understand how Gary feels and sure hope Simon Kitty will be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).
> 
> The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, the weather is beautiful, but definitely the tropical wet and humid. The hotel is air-conditioned but the reception last night was open-air and I was a sopping mess by the time I headed back to the hotel with perspiration dripping off me. It hasn't rained though, but those high hills seem to be surrounded by clouds from time to time and I'm sure it must have been like a small mist for the rainbows to be there. I now remember that last year I woke up to a rainbow also, so might be pretty common here.
> 
> I hadn't known if I would be able to do the trip because of my up-coming citizenship but the lawyer said it was fine.


Do you travel on a US passport or a Canadian one?
Hope you don't get sick from the mayo last night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer, The reception last night at the building in the middle of the canal was stunningly beautiful. The flowers went from the table almost to the ceiling and were so colorful along with the ceiling being blue with subtle white clouds. Can you believe I was so stunned that I didn't realize I hadn't taken any photos of the flowers till I got back to the hotel. The food was some traditional finger food but quite filling by the time you finished. A small round cake, perhaps of mashed potato but a little different texture and it had a nutty flavor inside. 3 different types of meatballs, one with an olive on the toothpick, one wrapped in bacon and one that was sort of gamey. There was a lovely ceviche that I am now a little nervous about. We had already eaten it and oohed over how good it was when our beautiful assistant, Alexandra came over and said it is stale. I thought it sure tastes fresh. Then we asked what it was. I thought it was marinated fish and she said yes, but it has mayonnaise in it. Bill remarked how he normally doesn't like anything with mayonnaise. At this point I'm only thinking of what the ingredients were and thinking, wow, I don't taste mayonnaise either. LOL. I wake up this morning and put two and two together, remembering that Ayn, the female composer from Singapore, teaching in Boston wasn't eating any. I mentioned to her that it was so good and she said yes, but it.....and I couldn't really hear her and figured she didn't like fish. Ok, after a night's sleep my mind finally put two and two together and I realize mayonnaise in this heat.....Uh Oh. Alexandra may be helping us to get Immodium. We were there at the very beginning of the party, so I'm thinking we should be fine unless they put it out a long time before the party began. Fingers crossed as the US Ambassador's dinner is tonight. That is where I tasted my first ceviche and learned how wonderful it is. I was so afraid I wouldn't have anything to talk about but everyone was just lovely and I never felt uncomfortable one bit. This is just such a lovely group of people. With the goal of everyone coming together to help get children a better education and a better life, it does make sense that they would be great to be around. I was able to leave early and Colin, a music therapist and professor from Toronto, and his significant other who is a specialist in HIV and works to help that community were so glad to see us as we were to see them. I can't remember the name of the significant other, but he was telling me that people with HIV are now living as long as the general population and many take only one pill a day instead of the old regimen. Violetta, the neurologist from Chile, will be presenting a workshop showing actual proof from tests that will be used to show medical doctors that music therapy is not just fun and games but plays a real part in recovery for many things, including depression, help for autism, and so many other things. I was so sad that I will miss her presentation. She asked me when I was coming to Chile to see her and I was too shy to say that she had told me last year she was going to email me. She made clear that she wants us to come visit her and said she is in her big house all alone and is lonely.
> 
> Speaking of music therapy, there are 4 from Columbia and because it is a Spanish speaking country, presenting to Spanish speaking music therapists, I wouldn't be able to understand. A very motivating reason to learn Spanish beyond just being able to be courteous. Apparently a few years ago the government and the drug lords came to an understanding so that they ended the horrible drug wars responsible for killing and displacing so many people. Sadly new people saw this as an opportunity to move in on and take over, so the wars have continued. The workshop is about how they are trying to help the children of Columbia cope with the effects. I just saw in the book that this was about music therapy and the children of Columbia and Bill reminded me of his student from there who told him things were better because of the agreement, so I looked online and saw that it had been unsuccessful. So sad with people being displaced by the thousands or displaced.
> 
> ...


The reception sounds grand. Too bad you didn't get any photos. I do hope you don't have any stomach problems. Just listened to Luciana. She does have a lovely voice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).
> 
> The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.
> 
> ...


Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I fed DH a baked chicken breast & plain brown rice last night at suppertime. He didn’t get sick????????hopefully he will start feeling a little better if he can eat a bit. He was requesting potatoes for today, I can’t imagine them without butter but will see what he does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sad about Simon kitty; will pray he makes it through the surgery and that they can keep him in the house from now on.


thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


Wild weather and scenery but beautiful. I think you did the right letting the men change the tyre. Why keep a dog and bark yourself? :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, oh! That would be so fun.
Also, low atmospheric pressure affects my arthritis and fm. Yet, I am thankful for rain on the desert.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. I am so excited to see Joan Baez, I admire her so, not only her wonderful voice but her standing up against the government and being a student of my teacher Thich Nhat Hahn.e


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> And not just swearing with small children around but swearing at small children. Those kids just grow up thinking that's the way to talk.


In one of the schools I taught at it went beyond being amusing when you heard mothers saying to children, "Would you stop that f****** swearing!" Then they would say, "I don't know where he gets it!" I honestly think they swear without even knowing it! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so happy you are sharing your experiences with us. How exciting to get to know these talented humane people. How exciting Bill is involved in using music to heal. Got a good laugh visualizing Bill with music notes coming out of his eyes. Hugs. You are a delightful, intelligent, compassionate woman and these people are lucky to meet you. 

Sam, so sad about poor kitty. I hope operation goes well and they can keep both kitties in the house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, enjoyed pics.

Norma, beautiful shawl, good job.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love your DGD watercolor!


Me too! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a lot of today Quilting one of the tops I made last week, just have binding to do & that ones finished.
> I also finished pulling in the ends on a cowl I made for DHs cousins birthday, hope she will like it.
> I finally took a picture of the Brioche cowl I made


They are both lovely, especially the Brioche one. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you travel on a US passport or a Canadian one?
> Hope you don't get sick from the mayo last night


I have to travel on a Canadian one and only when I am a US citizen will I get a US passport.

So far no symptoms from the mayo, but I wonder if it will be a while before I know? Maybe I'd better wear a diaper to the US Ambassador's residence.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is fabulous. I would love it :sm24:


No, I want it! :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so happy you are sharing your experiences with us. How exciting to get to know these talented humane people. How exciting Bill is involved in using music to heal. Got a good laugh visualizing Bill with music notes coming out of his eyes. Hugs. You are a delightful, intelligent, compassionate woman and these people are lucky to meet you.
> 
> Sam, so sad about poor kitty. I hope operation goes well and they can keep both kitties in the house.


Thank you so much my Joy in the desert. Now to live up to all you have described, but I sincerely thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I know! She is eight months already. Trying to pull herself up at the coffee table etc. :sm19:


 8 months Time sure is flying past ,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


Wow, that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


What a winter wonderland. Interesting to see the Glens covered in snow and sure looks cold. Thank you for sharing that beautiful scene with us but sorry you damaged one of the wheels. Some of those potholes are so deep and you, sadly, hit a deep one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I fed DH a baked chicken breast & plain brown rice last night at suppertime. He didn't get sick????????hopefully he will start feeling a little better if he can eat a bit. He was requesting potatoes for today, I can't imagine them without butter but will see what he does.


Bonnie, so sorry to hear DH is still feeling so badly. Healing wishes for him from Panama


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, thanks for the input on the duffers, I may try them.
> 
> Daralene, thanks for sharing photos, hope your migraine stays away & you can enjoy the trip
> 
> I gave DHs cousin the cowl this afternoon, the multicoloured one, she loved it????& her mom thought she should have it????, not that she ever leaves her nursing home.


No headache today so YAY. I'm taking it easy today as my legs were really swollen yesterday and ankles about 3x normal size. Think it might have been flying. I asked the doctor about it once and he told me the altitude affects some people that way. It also causes migraines in susceptible people if the cabins aren't acclimatized enough. Enjoying the trip much more without any pain now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


Beautiful snowy pictures Kate , just started to snow here too , glad you all made it home safely with only a minor mishap .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


They are beautiful Norma, the colour of the dragon wings shawlette really does make one think of dragon wings


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, when I lived up in West Guilford, Canada, I didn't know any animals that were kept in. Even the dogs were free to roam. They had a lovely life like that but their freedom wasn't deadly because seeing a car was a rarity. Unfortunately, I had to learn that things have changed and it no longer was safe for them to roam with the increase in population. Not sure about up in West Guilford, but when we moved and had my own pets, I found it wasn't safe for them. I agree with you. If you love them and want them to survive, they need to be indoor cats. Sad, not the way it should be so I understand your DD but it is what it is. Hoping Kitty does ok and heals without disability.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know! She is eight months already. Trying to pull herself up at the coffee table etc. :sm19:


Holy cow! So much for crawling. lol She'll be running first.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene, the video worked for me. I am delighted to know that you were able to make the trip with DH and enjoy the cultures of the land as well as some warm sunshine.


Worked for me too. Hope you are still enjoying your trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer, The reception last night at the building in the middle of the canal was stunningly beautiful. The flowers went from the table almost to the ceiling and were so colorful along with the ceiling being blue with subtle white clouds. Can you believe I was so stunned that I didn't realize I hadn't taken any photos of the flowers till I got back to the hotel. The food was some traditional finger food but quite filling by the time you finished. A small round cake, perhaps of mashed potato but a little different texture and it had a nutty flavor inside. 3 different types of meatballs, one with an olive on the toothpick, one wrapped in bacon and one that was sort of gamey. There was a lovely ceviche that I am now a little nervous about. We had already eaten it and oohed over how good it was when our beautiful assistant, Alexandra came over and said it is stale. I thought it sure tastes fresh. Then we asked what it was. I thought it was marinated fish and she said yes, but it has mayonnaise in it. Bill remarked how he normally doesn't like anything with mayonnaise. At this point I'm only thinking of what the ingredients were and thinking, wow, I don't taste mayonnaise either. LOL. I wake up this morning and put two and two together, remembering that Ayn, the female composer from Singapore, teaching in Boston wasn't eating any. I mentioned to her that it was so good and she said yes, but it.....and I couldn't really hear her and figured she didn't like fish. Ok, after a night's sleep my mind finally put two and two together and I realize mayonnaise in this heat.....Uh Oh. Alexandra may be helping us to get Immodium. We were there at the very beginning of the party, so I'm thinking we should be fine unless they put it out a long time before the party began. Fingers crossed as the US Ambassador's dinner is tonight. That is where I tasted my first ceviche and learned how wonderful it is. I was so afraid I wouldn't have anything to talk about but everyone was just lovely and I never felt uncomfortable one bit. This is just such a lovely group of people. With the goal of everyone coming together to help get children a better education and a better life, it does make sense that they would be great to be around. I was able to leave early and Colin, a music therapist and professor from Toronto, and his significant other who is a specialist in HIV and works to help that community were so glad to see us as we were to see them. I can't remember the name of the significant other, but he was telling me that people with HIV are now living as long as the general population and many take only one pill a day instead of the old regimen. Violetta, the neurologist from Chile, will be presenting a workshop showing actual proof from tests that will be used to show medical doctors that music therapy is not just fun and games but plays a real part in recovery for many things, including depression, help for autism, and so many other things. I was so sad that I will miss her presentation. She asked me when I was coming to Chile to see her and I was too shy to say that she had told me last year she was going to email me. She made clear that she wants us to come visit her and said she is in her big house all alone and is lonely.
> 
> Speaking of music therapy, there are 4 from Columbia and because it is a Spanish speaking country, presenting to Spanish speaking music therapists, I wouldn't be able to understand. A very motivating reason to learn Spanish beyond just being able to be courteous. Apparently a few years ago the government and the drug lords came to an understanding so that they ended the horrible drug wars responsible for killing and displacing so many people. Sadly new people saw this as an opportunity to move in on and take over, so the wars have continued. The workshop is about how they are trying to help the children of Columbia cope with the effects. I just saw in the book that this was about music therapy and the children of Columbia and Bill reminded me of his student from there who told him things were better because of the agreement, so I looked online and saw that it had been unsuccessful. So sad with people being displaced by the thousands or displaced.
> 
> ...


I knew you'd have a lovely time, but I sure hope that the mayo in the ceviche doesn't cause any discomfort. 
It is amazing how much good a group of people can accomplish with they have the dream and the drive. :sm24: 
You did some amazing things Daralene, you supported DH in his education as well as his career and without your support and encouragement he may not have done many of the things he's accomplished. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear. This is making me nervous:

Managua, Nicaragua has had: (M1.5 or greater)

2 earthquakes in the past 24 hours
3 earthquakes in the past 7 days
6 earthquakes in the past 30 days

about 2 hours ago 5.9 magnitude, 30 km depth 
San Juan del Sur, Rivas, Nicaragua
about 22 hours ago 4.5 magnitude, 10 km depth 
Jiquilillo, Chinandega, Nicaragua
2 days ago 4.8 magnitude, 10 km depth 
Jiquilillo, Chinandega, Nicaragua
14 days ago 4.6 magnitude, 136 km depth 
La Paz Centro, León, Nicaragua
20 days ago 4.4 magnitude, 45 km depth 
Masachapa, Managua, Nicaragua
23 days ago 4.4 magnitude, 48 km depth 
Sardinal, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
about a month ago 4.4 magnitude, 30 km depth 
Masachapa, Managua, Nicaragua
about a month ago 4.2 magnitude, 45 km depth 
Corinto, Chinandega, Nicaragua
2 months ago 4.9 magnitude, 42 km depth 
Masachapa, Managua, Nicaragua
3 months ago 4.2 magnitude, 46 km depth 
Corinto, Chinandega, Nicaragua

Nicaragua is really close to Panama. If anyone hears of a tsunami warning let me know. I'll check back on here and try and keep in touch by googling also. I know there was a tsunami warning about a week ago. That's a lot of earthquakes and not far from here at all. I'll not worry until I hear something more. I don't think this one was big enough to cause a problem but hopefully this isn't a sign of something bigger to come. I think some of you experience more earthquakes than I'm used to. Do you know what size you have worry about. 
Hey, I just thought, I'm "Down Under." Must check and see the direction of the water funneling out of the sink. Now if only I was down under and down over I could visit with my New Zealand and Australian friends.

Ok, just read that earthquakes below 7. do not usually cause tsunamis.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


Hope Simon kitty makes a good recovery - poor Gary!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, enjoyed pics.
> 
> Norma, beautiful shawl, good job.


Thank you. I love Joan Baez. Do enjoy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely to hear you say you had a good day Sam. :sm11: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is beautiful!!!!


Thank you. Far to warm for where you are :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Norma, the colour of the dragon wings shawlette really does make one think of dragon wings


Thank you, Sonja. I chose it because it reminds for wings :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished hat to go with cardigan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


When you said Fort William, I thought - I didn't know she was coming to Canada. Then I realized ours is now called Thunder Bay. It's a lot colder here than in your Fort William and lots more snow. I hope it was just the tire that was damaged and not the actual wheel. I hope you did enjoy your trip away though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer, The reception last night at the building in the middle of the canal was stunningly beautiful. The flowers went from the table almost to the ceiling and were so colorful along with the ceiling being blue with subtle white clouds. Can you believe I was so stunned that I didn't realize I hadn't taken any photos of the flowers till I got back to the hotel. The food was some traditional finger food but quite filling by the time you finished. A small round cake, perhaps of mashed potato but a little different texture and it had a nutty flavor inside. 3 different types of meatballs, one with an olive on the toothpick, one wrapped in bacon and one that was sort of gamey. There was a lovely ceviche that I am now a little nervous about. We had already eaten it and oohed over how good it was when our beautiful assistant, Alexandra came over and said it is stale. I thought it sure tastes fresh. Then we asked what it was. I thought it was marinated fish and she said yes, but it has mayonnaise in it. Bill remarked how he normally doesn't like anything with mayonnaise. At this point I'm only thinking of what the ingredients were and thinking, wow, I don't taste mayonnaise either. LOL. I wake up this morning and put two and two together, remembering that Ayn, the female composer from Singapore, teaching in Boston wasn't eating any. I mentioned to her that it was so good and she said yes, but it.....and I couldn't really hear her and figured she didn't like fish. Ok, after a night's sleep my mind finally put two and two together and I realize mayonnaise in this heat.....Uh Oh. Alexandra may be helping us to get Immodium. We were there at the very beginning of the party, so I'm thinking we should be fine unless they put it out a long time before the party began. Fingers crossed as the US Ambassador's dinner is tonight. That is where I tasted my first ceviche and learned how wonderful it is. I was so afraid I wouldn't have anything to talk about but everyone was just lovely and I never felt uncomfortable one bit. This is just such a lovely group of people. With the goal of everyone coming together to help get children a better education and a better life, it does make sense that they would be great to be around. I was able to leave early and Colin, a music therapist and professor from Toronto, and his significant other who is a specialist in HIV and works to help that community were so glad to see us as we were to see them. I can't remember the name of the significant other, but he was telling me that people with HIV are now living as long as the general population and many take only one pill a day instead of the old regimen. Violetta, the neurologist from Chile, will be presenting a workshop showing actual proof from tests that will be used to show medical doctors that music therapy is not just fun and games but plays a real part in recovery for many things, including depression, help for autism, and so many other things. I was so sad that I will miss her presentation. She asked me when I was coming to Chile to see her and I was too shy to say that she had told me last year she was going to email me. She made clear that she wants us to come visit her and said she is in her big house all alone and is lonely.
> 
> Speaking of music therapy, there are 4 from Columbia and because it is a Spanish speaking country, presenting to Spanish speaking music therapists, I wouldn't be able to understand. A very motivating reason to learn Spanish beyond just being able to be courteous. Apparently a few years ago the government and the drug lords came to an understanding so that they ended the horrible drug wars responsible for killing and displacing so many people. Sadly new people saw this as an opportunity to move in on and take over, so the wars have continued. The workshop is about how they are trying to help the children of Columbia cope with the effects. I just saw in the book that this was about music therapy and the children of Columbia and Bill reminded me of his student from there who told him things were better because of the agreement, so I looked online and saw that it had been unsuccessful. So sad with people being displaced by the thousands or displaced.
> 
> ...


So glad you enjoyed the evening and are continuing to enjoy your trip. You are right it is wonderful to see people who are trying to do good for others and not just out for themselves, but good news doesn't seem to sell newspapers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. This is making me nervous:
> 
> Managua, Nicaragua has had: (M1.5 or greater)
> 
> ...


They seem to be minor earthquakes. I'm sure if there was anything to worry about, you would hear from the locals.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I fed DH a baked chicken breast & plain brown rice last night at suppertime. He didn't get sick????????hopefully he will start feeling a little better if he can eat a bit. He was requesting potatoes for today, I can't imagine them without butter but will see what he does.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wild weather and scenery but beautiful. I think you did the right letting the men change the tyre. Why keep a dog and bark yourself? :sm23: :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, we have earthquake swarms and have not had severe quake. When we first moved here in Feb 82 we had earthquakes every day. I had never experienced one and made me really scared. You will feel quakes over a 3 but I think you are safe.
For your legs can you put a blanket on the floor and lay down with your legs up the wall? Or on the bed with your legs propped against headboard. The higher your legs the quicker the swelling will go down. Have you tried compression socks especially for flying or standing for long periods?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Norma, the colour of the dragon wings shawlette really does make one think of dragon wings


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


Gorgeous as usual! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> When you said Fort William, I thought - I didn't know she was coming to Canada. Then I realized ours is now called Thunder Bay. It's a lot colder here than in your Fort William and lots more snow. I hope it was just the tire that was damaged and not the actual wheel. I hope you did enjoy your trip away though.


Thanks Liz and yes we did have a good time. Just heard from my friend that the garage here at home sorted the wheel there and then for £60, so not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


Beautiful! Glad I don't need to drive in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


Oooh!!!! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful Normaedern. I love your color choices very much.


Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable set that makes.


Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


That is as cute as the cardigan :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh!!!! Beautiful!!!!!


Thank you so much ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


Another adorable set!!! You could start your own baby fashion line!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! I am quite proud of DGD's artistic abilities- it is something that does run on both sides of her Mum's family- but I don't know about her Dad. I am including this bus route in my regular path home. now. I just love the view as one comes down the hill.


That is so lovely and especially that it is done with a gift from you. She looks to be quite talented like you and her mom.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are beautiful Normaedern. I love your color choices very much.


Thank you so much. That is very kind of you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).
> 
> The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.
> 
> ...


 :sm06: :sm23: That's a riot!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately with the Meeting House having a very high ceiling, and strategically opened windows- that was ok, I am so much fitter that the slight uphill walk to the bus stop is no longer a problem, and there, the buses are every 15 minutes even on a Sunday, plus the trains are air-conditioned. It seems the buses are too. The only serious snag was the appalling rudeness of the man I insisted make room for me, so I could park up the stroller on the bus to town- the 'f' word was used very loudly and obnoxiously by him as I made him move his pack so I could sit there. He made some comment that he was the disabled one- the area is designated for disabled, elderly and mothers with children- I took it that he had issues with owning too big a bubble of infringement. He was again very rude as he got off- I could see why he had problems though- his right arm had been amputated above the elbow- but you could not see this until he stood up. I had been a bit concerned if we had got off the bus at the same time that he might have accosted me physically. When we got down to the Transport Hub, the driver was very solicitous, and took the stroller right out of the bus for me- that actually causes me a bit of a problem because I've worked out a very good way of disembarking holding onto it. However when it happens I am learning how to get out without it to hang onto. It was a little scary the man's reaction to my sitting beside him was so extreme.
> The hot bit was the walk downhill (mostly) from the bus to home. I did take several sips from my water bottle, and rest when I felt I needed to.
> When I got home I spoke with Bronwen, who had taken the children to the circus, which explains why I could not get an answer at first. (I had tried with the mobile after I was on the train). She starts her new job today, Monday.
> I also had a brief but very nice conversation with DGD about her paints that were her Christmas present. She has evidently used acrylics in the past, but this is the first time she has handled watercolours, and I was explaining to her some of the differences she can expect- she was very grateful!
> I have hopes of more conversation with DGD.


Sorry to hear about that mentally deranged person who gave you trouble on the bus and that your brother has problems with his memory now. However, very happy to hear that you had a talk with DD and that you were able to give DGD tips on using watercolors. That must have made you feel so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking I'd better get a nap for tonight. Woke up quite early today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you travel on a US passport or a Canadian one?
> Hope you don't get sick from the mayo last night


How can Daralene have a US Passport when she doesn't have Citizenship?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


You are a very fine knitter, Norma, despite all the problems with that jolly shoulder of your's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! :sm24:


Thank you, Kate, re: my DGD's watercolour doodle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. This is making me nervous:
> 
> Managua, Nicaragua has had: (M1.5 or greater)
> 
> ...


Most of those you have listed, Daralene, would barely cause Christchurch people to sit up and take notice- please don't worry- but if it is really bothering you, keep well away from plate glass, and remember the drill- 'drop', 'cover', and 'hold'. Preferably under a sturdy table.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for Simon Kitty on their way.


Adding my healing energies as well. I saw Heidi's post on facebook. I completely understand how Gary feels and hope it all comes out right for sweet Simon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


Looking so very good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely and especially that it is done with a gift from you. She looks to be quite talented like you and her mom.


Thanks Daralene!

And her aunt, whose name she has as her middle name.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: Poor kids, I've never heard that before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to travel on a Canadian one and only when I am a US citizen will I get a US passport.
> 
> So far no symptoms from the mayo, but I wonder if it will be a while before I know? Maybe I'd better wear a diaper to the US Ambassador's residence.


I would think if you are going to get sick, you would be already


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear about that mentally deranged person who gave you trouble on the bus and that your brother has problems with his memory now. However, very happy to hear that you had a talk with DD and that you were able to give DGD tips on using watercolors. That must have made you feel so good.


It was quite scary, Daralene, but I held my own verbally, without swearing. 
Alastair's memory problems have occurred since he very nearly did not recover after his heart operation- he has lost a lot of long term memory, and now his short term memory is going.
I am hopeful of long term improvement in communication with both!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate lovely photos, to bad you wrecked the tire but at least it got you to civilization before you had to fix it.

Norma, lovely knitting 

I’m feeling to bowling, will catch up later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed seeing all the photos of landscapes, knitting, watercolors, and more!

I'd forgotten you were going already, too, Daralene, but how lovely to be in the warmth and enjoying your time there.

Kate, glad you are all home safe and sound and that the car was a relatively easy fix.

Julie, I'm very happy to hear of your contact with DD and DGD. She looks to be taking to the watercolors quickly! 

We got very cold overnight and the sky is gray and dreary (though I do not expect any rain or snow). Tomorrow we should be warming again, though. 

I frogged the knitting I'd started and started something different; Miss Tiff discovered my yarn last night--oh, I've forgotten what it's like to have a young'un around. LOL No harm done, though, to her or yarn, so we're good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene your travel tales from Panama are fantastic to read, it’s just wonderful what these talented people are doing to help ease the suffering of others.
Do hope you don’t have any bad affects from the ceviche, and swollen legs ease up. Those support socks for flying are very good I have been told. I had swollen legs on a long haul trip and found that a good long walk helped a lot too once we arrived at hotel. As Julie says those quakes are small and should not do any damage, it’s the bigger ones .6 and upwards in populated areas which are the bad ones. Best wishes for the rest of your trip.????✈


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I fed DH a baked chicken breast & plain brown rice last night at suppertime. He didn't get sick????????hopefully he will start feeling a little better if he can eat a bit. He was requesting potatoes for today, I can't imagine them without butter but will see what he does.


Yes, probably chicken and rice will be his staple diet for the next few weeks. Plain boiled potatoes should be OK but I think butter wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all the photos of landscapes, knitting, watercolors, and more!
> 
> I'd forgotten you were going already, too, Daralene, but how lovely to be in the warmth and enjoying your time there.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna! Kittens do love yarn!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


Poor Simon kitty. I hope he's recovering from his op by now and he's allowed to be a house kitty from now on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poor Simon kitty. I hope he's recovering from his op by now and he's allowed to be a house kitty from now on.


Best wishes from across the pond to Simon Kitty for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a lovely set.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Felted slippers, the pattern is printed under that name.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Most of those you have listed, Daralene, would barely cause Christchurch people to sit up and take notice- please don't worry- but if it is really bothering you, keep well away from plate glass, and remember the drill- 'drop', 'cover', and 'hold'. Preferably under a sturdy table.


That is reassuring and no, not worried now unless it is above 7. I though you would know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had to look up where the Joshua Tree N P is, sounds interesting, we'll be waiting for pics.  :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I didn't know that about tobacco. Tricky mothers for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think if you are going to get sick, you would be already


Thanks Bonnie. Lucky for me, no problem at all at this point, so that is reassuring, so no tsunami and no food poisoning. YAY, I'm so glad because that certainly was delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> friday night precious simon kitty got hit on the road. the guy stopped and told us. he was still alive so gary brought him in and fixed him a bed to lay in close to gary. Gary was so distraught - simon was his kitty - simon would lay on Gary for hours at a time - and Gary would be him. we said it was Max reincarnated. so - tp continue - Simon made it through the night into Saturday - they gave him several baths - gently trying to wash the poop out of his fur. he continued to eat and drink so we continue into sunday and nothing has changed. they finally got him totally cleaned up - he did not act like he was in pain. so somewhere during the weekend it was discussed between Heidi and Gary what they were going to do. When i say Gary was distraught - he even cried. so of course he went to the vet in Bryan this morning - x-rays were taken - two broken femurs and a dislocated hip. so a three-thirty appointment with an orthopedic vet and the operation is set for tomorrow morning. they of course let him there. i'm really surprised that Gary did stay and sleep in the cage with him. lol but guess he called in sick today - didn't think he could do it twice in a row. so we will wait to hear about the operation and when we can pick the precious simon kitty up and bring him home. Gary asked Heidi if they could please keep him inside now so it doesn't happen again. Simon walks with such determination - so cute. he is almost the same color as Blanco. so - along with exciting football games we also had plenty of drama this past weekend.
> 
> we have about five or so inches of snow on the ground. the wind was picking up a bit ago and was to last through the night. heidi is hoping there is not delay or cancellation in the morning. --- sam


I saw Heidi's post on Facebook about it. Poor Simon and Gary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite scary, Daralene, but I held my own verbally, without swearing.
> Alastair's memory problems have occurred since he very nearly did not recover after his heart operation- he has lost a lot of long term memory, and now his short term memory is going.
> I am hopeful of long term improvement in communication with both!


If anyone can do it I think it would be him because I remember his zest for life and determination. Prayers for him that he improves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all, lots of snowbirds from here. 3 of DHs cousins & their wives are down there. 2 couples from town usually go but are home with health issues this winter


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that poor cat, he must have been in pain with so many broken bones.
> 
> Gwen, I can't wait to see your fedora after it's dry. Good luck with the other one.
> 
> Tami, the Joshua Forrest is interesting to see. Such pretty country even if it's a bit barren


Yes. We were there last year. It's beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate lovely photos, to bad you wrecked the tire but at least it got you to civilization before you had to fix it.
> 
> Norma, lovely knitting
> 
> I'm feeling to bowling, will catch up later


Hope your fingers don't get cold. :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh lovely! Keep enjoying your time away. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all the photos of landscapes, knitting, watercolors, and more!
> 
> I'd forgotten you were going already, too, Daralene, but how lovely to be in the warmth and enjoying your time there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna. I hadn't talked about it ahead and was going to wait till I got home but had to start sharing with my KTP friends. We had a very heavy tropical downpour then it was quite sunny again and now darkening skies again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is reassuring and no, not worried now unless it is above 7. I though you would know.


I would be alerting at around 6- 7.1 is the magnitude roughly of the first earthquake in Christchurch, the deadly one was 6.3- the damage was often caused by buildings being of an age where there were no proper codes- this is why our 1936 Napier Quake killed so many- brick and stone are heavy and hard to construct safely. That one was 7.8, and killed over 250 people.
I was in Christchurch for the so-called Boxing Day quake that was 4.9- you could hear it coming, but it did not last long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If anyone can do it I think it would be him because I remember his zest for life and determination. Prayers for him that he improves.


I am afraid judging from something Jeanette said (my SIL) it is getting worse.
thanks though, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene your travel tales from Panama are fantastic to read, it's just wonderful what these talented people are doing to help ease the suffering of others.
> Do hope you don't have any bad affects from the ceviche, and swollen legs ease up. Those support socks for flying are very good I have been told. I had swollen legs on a long haul trip and found that a good long walk helped a lot too once we arrived at hotel. As Julie says those quakes are small and should not do any damage, it's the bigger ones .6 and upwards in populated areas which are the bad ones. Best wishes for the rest of your trip.????✈


Thank you Fan. So far so good and Bonnie said I would have symptoms by now. I thought about the support socks but alas, didn't buy them. I tried the nylon kind and couldn't get them on but that was years and years ago. Must try again. I've kept my legs up and took a nice hot shower, so they are looking quite a bit better now.

Boy, this not speaking the language well sure makes for a problem. Actually, when I think of it, it wasn't just the lack of Spanish, but also poor memory when I tried to order Room Service and gave the wrong room #. I can't understand on the phone so I did it in person and still messed it up. He came up with me to my room, carrying the food for me. He is very kind and wanted to help this funny old lady. Listening to Spanish tv and trying to get used to the flow. Am able to pick out a lot of words now and I'll keep working on it after my citizenship test.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, oh! That would be so fun.
> Also, low atmospheric pressure affects my arthritis and fm. Yet, I am thankful for rain on the desert.


I woke up to a head cold. Did you get rain? We didn't and won't for at least a week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How can Daralene have a US Passport when she doesn't have Citizenship?


She can't. She still travels on her Canadian passport.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


 :sm23: So true!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid judging from something Jeanette said (my SIL) it is getting worse.
> thanks though, Daralene!


I'm sorry to hear this and hope he finds some way to recover or at least slow the progression.

Tami, hope your cold is short-lived.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wild weather and scenery but beautiful. I think you did the right letting the men change the tyre. Why keep a dog and bark yourself? :sm23: :sm24:


Hear hear :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and hope he finds some way to recover or at least slow the progression.
> 
> Tami, hope your cold is short-lived.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful snowy pictures Kate , just started to snow here too , glad you all made it home safely with only a minor mishap .


Please keep the snow up there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free knit baby hat - very cute. --- sam

http://www.knitca.com/snowflake-baby-hat-free-pattern


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


A perfect set for some lucky little boy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


All so true!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How can Daralene have a US Passport when she doesn't have Citizenship?


I thought because she'd lived there so long & had some residents visa


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are a very fine knitter, Norma, despite all the problems with that jolly shoulder of your's.


Norma, is the shoulder better now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought because she'd lived there so long & had some residents visa


apparently it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, is the shoulder better now?


No if anything it is worse- Norma goes for her MRI on 7th February.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No if anything it is worse- Norma goes for her MRI on 7th February.


That's terrible, the pain's been going on too long!

Hope your brothers memory problems don't get too bad, so sad when that happens.

Tami, hope the cold goes away


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are a very fine knitter, Norma, despite all the problems with that jolly shoulder of your's.


Thanks, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


that I did not know


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate lovely photos, to bad you wrecked the tire but at least it got you to civilization before you had to fix it.
> 
> Norma, lovely knitting
> 
> I'm feeling to bowling, will catch up later


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


Very appropriate for me, too :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


That is a lovely set. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful creations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


They both look good but really like the look of the Dreamweaver.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, is the shoulder better now?


No, I go for an MRI on the 7th of February. I just knit for a little while :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


Your shawls are gorgeous!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much my Joy in the desert. Now to live up to all you have described, but I sincerely thank you.


It won't take you long to live up to such a beautiful compliment as it is already so true. You are still a twinkle in Bill's eye as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, I go for an MRI on the 7th of February. I just knit for a little while :sm24:


We're still praying that it's fixable.

DD was in town over the Martin Luther King holiday for an appointment with the same orthopoedic surgeons as did DH's knee replacement. DD has had 5 surgeries after blowing out the ACL in high school basketball and you may recall she had a staph infection after the last surgery. Dr. Confirmed premature aging of the joint with arthritis, instability, and bone erosion. He had 3 options he mentioned, but said a total replacement was the best, but not a good idea for her age because that one would wear out and a second one is usually not as stable as first one. The most promising would be to do a realignment, but that has an 18 week rehab. It would buy her time to delay for the total replacement. DD is going to try managing with a brace and exercises with some possible regenerative ideas. She knows now what she's looking at; we'll help her with rehab when the time comes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc. 
And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I didn't say anything about it ahead and shouldn't while traveling, but I get too enthused and can't help sharing with my KTP friends once I'm on my trip. :sm09:


We love it when you do share with us! Fascinating people with hearts of gold for helping others.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Please keep the snow up there.


I'll try my hardest ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is a lovely set. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful creations.


Thank you Mary . I got this big ball of self striping yarn and decided to knit Mariannas kenzi romper pattern , then I got to thinking why not see what the kinzi pattern looks like as a button down dress wont take much to change , so Im staring at the yarn thinking dress or romper gave the yarn a little pull to keep on knitting while i think it over and the whole ball just falls apart and turns into a big yarn muddle , finally got it wound back into a ball


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

reluctantly. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I'm glad that Simon Kitty is going to be okay though, surgery is no fun, but at least he should come out fine. So did Heidi agree to let Simon stay in the house from now on?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny. i think the people who believe the government still uses it are right - they just changed the name - 'spin doctors' --- sam



darowil said:


> his is a Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).
> 
> The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're still praying that it's fixable.
> 
> DD was in town over the Martin Luther King holiday for an appointment with the same orthopoedic surgeons as did DH's knee replacement. DD has had 5 surgeries after blowing out the ACL in high school basketball and you may recall she had a staph infection after the last surgery. Dr. Confirmed premature aging of the joint with arthritis, instability, and bone erosion. He had 3 options he mentioned, but said a total replacement was the best, but not a good idea for her age because that one would wear out and a second one is usually not as stable as first one. The most promising would be to do a realignment, but that has an 18 week rehab. It would buy her time to delay for the total replacement. DD is going to try managing with a brace and exercises with some possible regenerative ideas. She knows now what she's looking at; we'll help her with rehab when the time comes.


So sorry to hear about your DD's health problems


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy. playoffs next weekend then super bowl 52 is the 4th of Feb i think. i'm not sure why i got caught up in it - usually only watch baseball. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Lovely to hear you say you had a good day Sam. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased. 

I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it. 

Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From me too.
> Sam this happening- kitties being killed or injured badly- is occurring too often. I do hope Simon Kitty is recovering well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:


Not yesterday or today. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


You should be pleased. It looks great on you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


So glad that Simon kitty is doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, the pain's been going on too long!
> 
> Hope your brothers memory problems don't get too bad, so sad when that happens.
> 
> Tami, hope the cold goes away


I am concerned about the damage that can have been done through not having had a proper diagnosis for so long.

I am hoping so, too, Bonnie- but if it does he is far from alone with the problem. Not that that makes anything any easier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far he is doing fine. gary is anxious to have him home on thursday. he will be a most pampered cat. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So sad about Simon kitty; will pray he makes it through the surgery and that they can keep him in the house from now on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many miles north of where you live were you? beautiful scenery. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sweet E, enjoy her stories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc.
> And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
> I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


always a delight to hear the tales of 'E'! Reminds me of walks with my Mwyffanwy, when going to and fro from University when she was 18 months or so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful normaedern - love the color of the dragon wings shawl. the dreamweaver shawl looks lovely - will you be adding any other colors? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


The hat looks lovely on you, Gwen! Our schools would close here for a few mm's of snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


If only the cats could learn road sense- so often you see cats risking whichever of their nine lives they have left. I do hope being an inside kitty saves Simon Kitty.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the fedora, Gwennie, it looks wonderful on you.
Darowil, do so love hearing your adventures with E. 
Sam, need an update on the kitty. How is he doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - great work. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately. --- sam



KateB said:


> but good news doesn't seem to sell newspapers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

simon kitty is soaking up all these good wishes like crazy - he is going to be one pampered kitty. --- sam



martina said:


> Best wishes from across the pond to Simon Kitty for a speedy recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny kaye - makes me want to clean out right now. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


Glad to hear Mr. Kitty is doing quite well. Sounds like a caring vet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get out the orange juice. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I woke up to a head cold. Did you get rain? We didn't and won't for at least a week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about your DD's health problems


She doesn't let it slow her down; but I worry about her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, oh dear I hate when yarn does that. I have a tangles Ball I’ve been working on since before Christmas. About at the point I’ll just save it to tie up presents as it is not wool.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, pushed send before I finished my thought. Whatever you make will be beautiful.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


Sonja that is so cute!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love, love, love the hat, Gwen, and the sheep set, Sonja!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Fan. So far so good and Bonnie said I would have symptoms by now. I thought about the support socks but alas, didn't buy them. I tried the nylon kind and couldn't get them on but that was years and years ago. Must try again. I've kept my legs up and took a nice hot shower, so they are looking quite a bit better now.
> 
> Boy, this not speaking the language well sure makes for a problem. Actually, when I think of it, it wasn't just the lack of Spanish, but also poor memory when I tried to order Room Service and gave the wrong room #. I can't understand on the phone so I did it in person and still messed it up. He came up with me to my room, carrying the food for me. He is very kind and wanted to help this funny old lady. Listening to Spanish tv and trying to get used to the flow. Am able to pick out a lot of words now and I'll keep working on it after my citizenship test.


I think that they appreciate your trying as opposed to those tourists that think that everyone in the country they are visiting should speak English. 
Glad that your legs/ankles are better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I woke up to a head cold. Did you get rain? We didn't and won't for at least a week.


YUCK! I hope that it passes as quickly as it came on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm23: So true!


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and hope he finds some way to recover or at least slow the progression.
> 
> Tami, hope your cold is short-lived.


I agree, on both counts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're still praying that it's fixable.
> 
> DD was in town over the Martin Luther King holiday for an appointment with the same orthopoedic surgeons as did DH's knee replacement. DD has had 5 surgeries after blowing out the ACL in high school basketball and you may recall she had a staph infection after the last surgery. Dr. Confirmed premature aging of the joint with arthritis, instability, and bone erosion. He had 3 options he mentioned, but said a total replacement was the best, but not a good idea for her age because that one would wear out and a second one is usually not as stable as first one. The most promising would be to do a realignment, but that has an 18 week rehab. It would buy her time to delay for the total replacement. DD is going to try managing with a brace and exercises with some possible regenerative ideas. She knows now what she's looking at; we'll help her with rehab when the time comes.


I hope that the brace and exercises help and she doesn't need to do the rehab right away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc.
> And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
> I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


Lol! You need a 3rd arm. That's so sweet that she sings to her baby like you sing to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> reluctantly. --- sam


Lol! But she'll have a most appreciative hubby and kitty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


The fedora looks great on you. It is cold where you live right now. No comparing to anyone else's weather. Cold is cold. Snow is snow. Take care and enjoy your time with the grandchildren. I can imagine a snow day with Grandma Gwen. I am sure it would not be a boring day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


It looks fabulous Gwen! And it looks fabulous on you!! 
Hope DGS's team did well. I've been eating celery with spinach/artichoke dip as a treat lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


That was very nice of the vets office to do. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and hope he finds some way to recover or at least slow the progression.
> 
> Tami, hope your cold is short-lived.


Thanks. Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Hat looks great! Good luck to DGS's team. Stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Not yesterday or today. Hope you are feeling better.


I am, a little bit. I took a nap this afternoon, and I'm going to bed early. Very tired.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Great work there. Looks fantastic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> get out the orange juice. --- sam


I already take 1000 mg of vitamin c every day. I'm afraid of the consequences if I take in any more! It would likely go right through me in an unlovely way. ???? But I do have some if I think I can get away with it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUCK! I hope that it passes as quickly as it came on.


Me too. As long as it doesn't go to my chest, I can deal with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I already take 1000 mg of vitamin c every day. I'm afraid of the consequences if I take in any more! It would likely go right through me in an unlovely way. ???? But I do have some if I think I can get away with it


Try some oil of oregano, I'm a believer now as DH & GKs we're sick & so far I've been OK.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, E is sure getting grown up fast, such cute stories.

Cathy, how can Penelope be pulling herself up already, seems she was just born

Gwen, the fedora looks great.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought because she'd lived there so long & had some residents visa


No she would still need a passport to travel out of the country so although she's a resident of the US with a green card, she is a citizen of Canada and thus needs a Canadian passport. When she gets her American citizenship then she will have to get an American passport.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


That looks great!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Try some oil of oregano, I'm a believer now as DH & GKs we're sick & so far I've been OK.


Me too Bonnie, it's nasty stuff but very effective.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the fedora Gwen, it looks great on you. A red ribbon band would set it off very well! ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.

Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats

Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You look fabulous!!! And your smile just lights up the room!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I use oil of oregano also. It is great stuff. I make a combo of oil of oregano, olive leaf extract, and super echinacea. Dr. Oz also said to gargle with salt water every day to just clean your mouth out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You look fabulous!!! And your smile just lights up the room!


Thank you. It really was a special time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


You look so great in your new felted hat. Great job Gwen and perfect for this cold weather. My, 2 or 3 inches of snow and such cold temps for the south. Be careful out there on the roads as I know you aren't used to winter driving but if this keeps up, you will be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so glad to hear the good news about the kitty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . I got this big ball of self striping yarn and decided to knit Mariannas kenzi romper pattern , then I got to thinking why not see what the kinzi pattern looks like as a button down dress wont take much to change , so Im staring at the yarn thinking dress or romper gave the yarn a little pull to keep on knitting while i think it over and the whole ball just falls apart and turns into a big yarn muddle , finally got it wound back into a ball


Well gave you a good chance to work with the yarn before you started knitting it. ANd did it talk to you while were working with it and tell you what it wanted to be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Hat looks really good


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Try some oil of oregano, I'm a believer now as DH & GKs we're sick & so far I've been OK.


I might, but have no idea where I could get it here. I have some sinus and chest congestion tablets. I took one before my nap but don't dare take another until morning, or I may be up all night. Think about it, I may have some, at home, of course! I never thought think to put my oils in the RV. I seldom use them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Me too Bonnie, it's nasty stuff but very effective.


How do you use it? I have a few oils at home but no real instructions on how to use them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You look fantastic! All lovely photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> always a delight to hear the tales of 'E'! Reminds me of walks with my Mwyffanwy, when going to and fro from University when she was 18 months or so.


She stopped at looked at some flowers (a type of daisy). Admired them, looked at one and said pretty, white, purple. Then proceeded to flick of its petals!- all gone she told me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I use oil of oregano also. It is great stuff. I make a combo of oil of oregano, olive leaf extract, and super echinacea. Dr. Oz also said to gargle with salt water every day to just clean your mouth out.


I've been taking echinacea, and this morning switched to echinacea with goldenseal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the brace and exercises help and she doesn't need to do the rehab right away.


Well said KayeJo, me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, you are beautiful and I love sharing your adventures vicariously. Bill is handsome. You can see from the pics how much these woman love you. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked an hour and ten minutes today. It was just so nice out and rain predicted for several days this weekend so wanted to enjoy the day. Saw 2 lizards, a covey of quail, 3 ravens and a fuzzy bug. Forgot cell phone so couldn’t take pic. Went to sangha tonight then had 15 bean soup. Had jar of Mexican crema so on impulse added to my cup of soup. Yummy. Also had a jalapeño pepper left over from last nights avocado enchiladas so added that to soup.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been taking echinacea, and this morning switched to echinacea with goldenseal.


That's a great combo with vit c. I took that over our winter and no problems with flu etc!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the pictures are amazing Daralene; you look radiant. Love your outfit; such a classy lady you are. It sounds like you are having the time of your life on this trip and representing both Canada and the USA with your magnificent charm and personality.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is coming home thursday. they sent a video of him eating dinner and he was looking pretty good. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Love the fedora, Gwennie, it looks wonderful on you.
> Darowil, do so love hearing your adventures with E.
> Sam, need an update on the kitty. How is he doing?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Daralene you look wonderful, love the gorgeous floaty top you have on there! The ambassador looks like a really nice person!????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well folks I just tried out the eggplant with breadcrumbs, cheese, and fried in butter. Not too bad at all, nice and crunchy.
Thinking it would be nice added to a cheesy potato bake with crumbed topping. Trouble is it would only be me who ate it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's a great combo with vit c. I took that over our winter and no problems with flu etc!


I take 1000 mg vitamin c, 400 i u of vitamin e and evening primrose oil gel caps for hormones. Keeps the hot flashes under control nicely, per dr orders.every day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the pictures are amazing Daralene; you look radiant. Love your outfit; such a classy lady you are. It sounds like you are having the time of your life on this trip and representing both Canada and the USA with your magnificent charm and personality.


Well said!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I might, but have no idea where I could get it here. I have some sinus and chest congestion tablets. I took one before my nap but don't dare take another until morning, or I may be up all night. Think about it, I may have some, at home, of course! I never thought think to put my oils in the RV. I seldom use them.


Order from Amazon and have it sent to general delivery where you will be when it's delivered?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you look great daralene - you represent the U.S. with great finesse. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You look fabulous!!! And your smile just lights up the room!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if she has her flips on? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> You look so great in your new felted hat. Great job Gwen and perfect for this cold weather. My, 2 or 3 inches of snow and such cold temps for the south. Be careful out there on the roads as I know you aren't used to winter driving but if this keeps up, you will be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, the "E" stories are getting better and better with your language development and cute personality. Love it and she is growing up seems so fast.

Thank you for such kind comments on the fedora. Forgot to grab it when I head out to the grandkids home and boy could I have used it when we went to the basketball game. I was so proud of my youngest DGS (Lex). He's never played basketball before and joined this team around Thanksgiving. This was their first game and he scored 2 or 3 times and really hustled on the court. His team won 40 - 24. 
His next game is Saturday but I'm not sure of the time or place yet. I hope to go but I also have to take my Molly my beagle/lab mix to the vet for her distemper shot so I don't know if I'll be able to make the game or not.

Well, they have already closed the schools for tomorrow. It is almost midnight and I just peeked outside; no show or precipitation of any kind but colder than a well-diggers a**. Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Hannah just texted me and wants to borrow my car tomorrow; hers is in the shop needing a new alternator. I told her depending on the weather whether or not I'd be able to drive home, get her to drive me back here then reverse the procedure when she is done with her agenda. Her agenda is to go to the gym and workout and go get her hair done/colored both things that I'm not too worried about if I can't juggle things around. Of courses, I'm sure she would disagree with my assessment of her need to do list but oh well...guess that's a difference in being 65 and retired and being 24...LOL.

Well, guess I'll head to bed. I still will need to roll out of bed pretty early but not too early; maybe 7 or 8 a.m. and check the weather.
Talk to ya'll later. Stay safe and may the temperature where you are make for a wonderful day!


darowil said:


> She stopped at looked at some flowers (a type of daisy). Admired them, looked at one and said pretty, white, purple. Then proceeded to flick of it's petals!- all gone she told me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Little toe on 2nd sock.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


Toes are fiddly aren't they? Lovely colour.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, pretty, cool knitting toes, good for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


Woot! Looks great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Me too Bonnie, it's nasty stuff but very effective.


I bought capsules so no taste, I didn't think I could get the oil down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You & Bill look great, lovely photos


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you use it? I have a few oils at home but no real instructions on how to use them.


I bought some capsules at the health food store, I took 2 a day when I thought I was catching something & the next day felt fine. My friend who told me about it-said he put a few drops in a glass of orange juice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, those are going to be pretty socks, I don’t think I could wear toe socks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Hat looks wonderful Gwen. 
Hope grandson has a good time at his basketball game


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, pushed send before I finished my thought. Whatever you make will be beautiful.


Thank you Joy ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're still praying that it's fixable.
> 
> DD was in town over the Martin Luther King holiday for an appointment with the same orthopoedic surgeons as did DH's knee replacement. DD has had 5 surgeries after blowing out the ACL in high school basketball and you may recall she had a staph infection after the last surgery. Dr. Confirmed premature aging of the joint with arthritis, instability, and bone erosion. He had 3 options he mentioned, but said a total replacement was the best, but not a good idea for her age because that one would wear out and a second one is usually not as stable as first one. The most promising would be to do a realignment, but that has an 18 week rehab. It would buy her time to delay for the total replacement. DD is going to try managing with a brace and exercises with some possible regenerative ideas. She knows now what she's looking at; we'll help her with rehab when the time comes.


Hope hope hope that the brace and exercises work some magic for your daughters knee Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja that is so cute!


Thank you Jackie and everyone , still need to sew the buttons on which is my least favourite job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


Gorgeous pictures Daralene , you look beautiful. I'm in agreement with everyone your top is lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


Sock looks looks pretty Kaye Jo, lovely colours, dont think i could wear toe socks , my toes are curling just thinking about it ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I didn't say anything about it ahead and shouldn't while traveling, but I get too enthused and can't help sharing with my KTP friends once I'm on my trip. :sm09:


And it is very interesting hearing all about your wonderful life and trips. thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting tidbit. Did you know tobacco up the bum can cause a fever? Years ago when I first worked at the local hospital we had lots of kids admitted Friday afternoon with high temperatures, the old doctor said some women wanted a free weekend so got the kids babysat this way.


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc.
> And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
> I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


They are sp precious aren't they? It amazes me what they learn and how quickly they do it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Great hat...and lovely lady! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Great looking hat Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. It was ok coming home except when we hit a big pothole and damaged one of the wheels! However we managed to limp on until we got to a nearby hotel and my friend and I went in and ordered lunch whilst the men changed the tyre....very women's lib - not! Didn't have any working wi-fi while we were away, so I came back to 62 e-mails and 23 pages to read on here...better get on with it.


Glad you are back home safe and sound... gosh that looks cold.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many miles north of where you live were you? beautiful scenery. --- sam


It's about 120 miles north, Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You look fabulous!!! And your smile just lights up the room!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You look beautiful in all those photos Daralene.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Over on the Lace Party with have been knitting Dragon Wings shawlette by BooKnits together. This is my version. The photo is not to good as we are having gale force winds so no chance of photos outside. Also I have posted a photo of the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits too.


Wow, it looks lovely! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! So much for crawling. lol She'll be running first.


Hahaha. I hope not yet. LOL. She still topples over and of course bangs her head on everything. Awww.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with cardigan


Really lovely set Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc.
> And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
> I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


Aww she is so adorable singing to her baby. Thank goodness you managed to get E to walk at least part of the way...LOL. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks cathy. playoffs next weekend then super bowl 52 is the 4th of Feb i think. i'm not sure why i got caught up in it - usually only watch baseball. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


 :sm24: You really suit hats! Looks good. :sm11: I agree with you that temperature to me is cold!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


Glad that he is doing so well, that was nice of the vet to send a video of him. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, E is sure getting grown up fast, such cute stories.
> 
> Cathy, how can Penelope be pulling herself up already, seems she was just born
> 
> Gwen, the fedora looks great.


 :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You look wonderful! What an amazing time you are having.

:sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad that he is doing so well, that was nice of the vet to send a video of him. :sm11:


So glad to hear this as well. Precious kitty now needs to heal and stay inside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You look fabulous!!! And your smile just lights up the room!


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She stopped at looked at some flowers (a type of daisy). Admired them, looked at one and said pretty, white, purple. Then proceeded to flick of its petals!- all gone she told me.


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, pretty, cool knitting toes, good for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, those are going to be pretty socks, I don't think I could wear toe socks


 :sm24: Don't think I could, either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


She looks such a sweetie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well tomorrow it is forecast to be 39c and Friday as well. :sm12: UGH. Today was lovely about 26c.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, those are going to be pretty socks, I don't think I could wear toe socks


I've tried them and don't like them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well tomorrow it is forecast to be 39c and Friday as well. :sm12: UGH. Today was lovely about 26c.


Poor you!

Wet and windy here, right now. Bit of a storm forecast, and I have to go out in it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: You really suit hats! Looks good. :sm11: I agree with you that temperature to me is cold!


Think I would like cold right now. Today was around 38 ( just over 100F) but next two days 41. On my phone so too hard to check the F. But very hot.

On my phone as have just been to a cricket match. The shortest version which is very popular. Just over 40,000. On a bus but very slow progress. So figured I would go online. 
South Australia won against Tasmania so a very happy crowd. Went with Maryanne and my sister and BIL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well tomorrow it is forecast to be 39c and Friday as well. :sm12: UGH. Today was lovely about 26c.


How about we swap? Somehow I think you might refuse my generous offer :

Lovely photo of Penelope. Does she enjoy swings?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How about we swap? Somehow I think you might refuse my generous offer :
> 
> Lovely photo of Penelope. Does she enjoy swings?


Nope no swapping the weather thanks. LOL. :sm12:

Yes she likes the swing., the one in the photo is a swing set that they have in their back yard. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nearly 11.30pm here, I better go to bed. Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She stopped at looked at some flowers (a type of daisy). Admired them, looked at one and said pretty, white, purple. Then proceeded to flick of it's petals!- all gone she told me.


Lol! Well she has that concept down pat. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my, the "E" stories are getting better and better with your language development and cute personality. Love it and she is growing up seems so fast.
> 
> Thank you for such kind comments on the fedora. Forgot to grab it when I head out to the grandkids home and boy could I have used it when we went to the basketball game. I was so proud of my youngest DGS (Lex). He's never played basketball before and joined this team around Thanksgiving. This was their first game and he scored 2 or 3 times and really hustled on the court. His team won 40 - 24.
> His next game is Saturday but I'm not sure of the time or place yet. I hope to go but I also have to take my Molly my beagle/lab mix to the vet for her distemper shot so I don't know if I'll be able to make the game or not.
> ...


Congrats to DGS and team!!! 
Hopefully the roads aren't as bad as anticipated, and Hannah can run her errands without a problem, but at least none of them are life altering if they don't happen. 
Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Toes are fiddly aren't they? Lovely colour.


A little, but not as bad as anticipated. 
Thank you, it's nice and bright, you can't see the beads in the photo, I'll take another when I'm done with them on bockers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, pretty, cool knitting toes, good for you.


 :sm04: They're fun but I don't know that I'll ever feel the need to do toes again, I have a friend that does gloves, she knits the fingers first, to do the socks the same way might be easier I think. Literally toes up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Woot! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, those are going to be pretty socks, I don't think I could wear toe socks


I used to wear them once in a while, not too bad once you get used to them, I don't know if H will wear them really or not, but she was a good excuse to make them and say I have done it. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock looks looks pretty Kaye Jo, lovely colours, dont think i could wear toe socks , my toes are curling just thinking about it ????


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hahaha. I hope not yet. LOL. She still topples over and of course bangs her head on everything. Awww.


Lol! And it doesn't hurt nearly as bad at that age as it does at our age. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


Awe! She's so cute in her swing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the colors in that yarn! Goodness the socks with toes in it.....talk about a flashback to when they first (to my knowledge)
became popular. HaHAHAHAHA


Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the colors in that yarn! Goodness the socks with toes in it.....talk about a flashback to when they first (to my knowledge)
> became popular. HaHAHAHAHA


It's Plymouth yarns Neon Now I think.  It is lovely and bright. 
Lol!!! A long time ago, when I first bought toe socks. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....Penelope is growing so fast and such a cutie pie she is!


sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


Oh wow! That is a good layer of it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a good bit for here. Talked to Hannah and all of her appointments cancelled because of the weather so she's not upset about me not being willing to drive over (and over, and over, and over...HAHAHA) So glad I brought knitting with me. Off to start a asymmetrical shawl using Premier Yarn Sweet Roll in the colorway grape swirl. TTYL


Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! That is a good layer of it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a good bit for here. Talked to Hannah and all of her appointments cancelled because of the weather so she's not upset about me not being willing to drive over (and over, and over, and over...HAHAHA) So glad I brought knitting with me. Off to start a asymmetrical shawl using Premier Yarn Sweet Roll in the colorway grape swirl. TTYL


That worked out well. lol And no one really needs any accidents. 
Sounds like a great knitting day, with a cuppa. We are headed to Scottsbluff in a bit to go paint and Jennie wants to go to Walmart, then I'm spending the afternoon knitting I think. Supposed to go up to 38 here today and then 48 tomorrow, 50 Friday but then back down into the 30's over the weekend, the barometric pressure is playing havoc with my sinus'.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you use it? I have a few oils at home but no real instructions on how to use them.


A couple of drops in about 1/3 cup of water and chug it as quickly as possible! I do that several times a day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to finish getting ready to head out, see you all laters. Have a great day wherever you are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to wear them once in a while, not too bad once you get used to them, I don't know if H will wear them really or not, but she was a good excuse to make them and say I have done it. :sm09:


I've done it once- and doubt whether I will do it again either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


Lovely photos. I'm glad you're having a good time. The Ambassador is quite a handsome man.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


Beautiful colours in that sock. I didn't realize you were doing toes. Interesting.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my Gosh. It is so good to see you posting once again.
> You made my day by seeing this post!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


What a cutie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congrats to DGS and team!!!
> Hopefully the roads aren't as bad as anticipated, and Hannah can run her errands without a problem, but at least none of them are life altering if they don't happen.
> Stay safe and warm.


Just saw on the news that there is some horrible weather in the U.S. Lots of pile-ups due to icy roads. If any of you have to go out, please be extra cautious. I see that the officials are asking people to stay off the roads if they can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


 :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sharing our campfire with you!


Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.

:sm02:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 3 days up near Fort William and woke up this morning to snow. .


Lovely pictures of the glens, Kate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think I would like cold right now. Today was around 38 ( just over 100F) but next two days 41. On my phone so too hard to check the F. But very hot.
> 
> On my phone as have just been to a cricket match. The shortest version which is very popular. Just over 40,000. On a bus but very slow progress. So figured I would go online.
> South Australia won against Tasmania so a very happy crowd. Went with Maryanne and my sister and BIL.


I would think at 38 it would be too hot to sit out at the game, you must be a hardy bunch????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope no swapping the weather thanks. LOL. :sm12:
> 
> Yes she likes the swing., the one in the photo is a swing set that they have in their back yard. :sm24:


She's sure a cutie


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished hat to go with  cardigan


That sweater and hat set is absolutely adorable! You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a good bit for here. Talked to Hannah and all of her appointments cancelled because of the weather so she's not upset about me not being willing to drive over (and over, and over, and over...HAHAHA) So glad I brought knitting with me. Off to start a asymmetrical shawl using Premier Yarn Sweet Roll in the colorway grape swirl. TTYL


Glad you don't have to go out in your winter, I'm sure driving would be dangerous as no one will have proper tires for it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Question about hats - my husband has a big head. I knit him a hat the type you can roll up the brim to provide extra warmth for the ears. I guess it's called a toque. I cast on 96 stitches (in the round) since that seemed to be the general number for large size, knit the first 24 or 25 rows in a 2x2 ribbing, then switched over to a 5kx1p rib. knit for 9 1/2" then decreased. I find the hat rides up and now I see the bottom ribbing is stretching. Should I have knit it longer/taller? Used a different ribbing? I tend to knit loosely -used a smaller needle? Different yarn? He loves it but I want to make another one as this one is driving me crazy.... Usually make baby hats and other things.....and this man has a large head, bigger than average for sure. Any advice?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was at knit group when I got here. :sm23:


Love that poem! it describes my apartment to a T!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


Must be your hemoglobin that's 8.3. When my DHs blood was low after an accident, I put a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate some every time he went by, after a month it was back up to normal. In your case it may not help to take iron as the chemo suppresses the bone marrow but it might not hurt if you can eat spinach, kale & raisins. If it stays low they may have to give you a transfusion, when I worked, we did that with lots of chemo patients,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> They both look good but really like the look of the Dreamweaver.


Thank you. The Dreamweaver seems to be quite a different knit :sm24:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> free knit baby hat - very cute. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/snowflake-baby-hat-free-pattern


So cute!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're still praying that it's fixable.
> 
> DD was in town over the Martin Luther King holiday for an appointment with the same orthopoedic surgeons as did DH's knee replacement. DD has had 5 surgeries after blowing out the ACL in high school basketball and you may recall she had a staph infection after the last surgery. Dr. Confirmed premature aging of the joint with arthritis, instability, and bone erosion. He had 3 options he mentioned, but said a total replacement was the best, but not a good idea for her age because that one would wear out and a second one is usually not as stable as first one. The most promising would be to do a realignment, but that has an 18 week rehab. It would buy her time to delay for the total replacement. DD is going to try managing with a brace and exercises with some possible regenerative ideas. She knows now what she's looking at; we'll help her with rehab when the time comes.


Your poor daughter. Prayers on their way for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I’m so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


And how often have you tried?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think at 38 it would be too hot to sit out at the game, you must be a hardy bunch????


Well we either do that or don't go. Would you not go just because it was -30? If you like dit that is of course. ANd out seats were well positioned so we got no sun on us (and the game didn't start till 7.10pm by which stage it was a 'cool' 33ish. At 2.30an it is now only 27! And As it is 2.30 I will head back to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be your hemoglobin that's 8.3. When my DHs blood was low after an accident, I put a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate some every time he went by, after a month it was back up to normal. In your case it may not help to take iron as the chemo suppresses the bone marrow but it might not hurt if you can eat spinach, kale & raisins. If it stays low they may have to give you a transfusion, when I worked, we did that with lots of chemo patients,


While it probably won't hurt (if you have no problems with iron) like Bonnie says it may well not work. No matter how much iron you have if your bone marrow is not producing haemoglobin you won't increase your levels. Would be worth checking to see if taking extra iron which is unable to be used could cause issues though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


That's great news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but exhausting day with E yesterday. She wanted to go on the Toot-toot so getting ready and she asked for the pusher and to out Baby in it. The turned out she was planning on taking Baby in the pusher. I take E in hers. So yesterday was a very slow trip to the station and then back again. Both ways she decided grandma could help- well a pusher designed for a toddler is not pushable for any length of time by me so I carried it. Then at one point she stopped, looked at me held up her arms and said 'up'. So silly Grandma was carrying the pusher with Baby in one arm and E on the opposite hip. Not for long and fortunately on the way back she walked the whole way. But not always pushing the pusher. Very slow trips as she would stop to look at everything around. Even to watch the cars going past. The we walk past the park so needed to play on the swings etc.
> And then she reminded me that I had talked of going to the toy library. Did so thinking she might fall asleep on the way home, but no. So put her down and she played for a while and then stood at the door calling out 'Grandma, door open'.
> I always sing the same song to her when I put her down for a sleep (when I told her yesterday she was going down she said 'song?"). She was putting Baby down yesterday and I said are you going to sing to her. Cuddled her and she sang 'O Little One O Little One' which is what I sing to her. And Vicky said last night that E did the same thing of her own accord the other day when putting one of her dolls down for a sleep.


That was such a sweet post. Grandma is a star. How cute E is :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sam's request, here is the fedora all finished (I still may add a red ribbon around the band). I'm pleased.
> 
> I'm at DD's with the grandkids. Youngest has his first basketball game and we will head to it in about 20 minutes. Also, most of Georgia is under a winter advisory; supposedly will be getting 1-2 inches of snow overnight with tomorrow's high to be 29F and with the wind chill it is supposed to feel around zero. No looking forward to it. I packed everything I'd need except my favorite snack...celery. Grocery store I stopped out was totally out. I'll try to swing by one after the basketball game. I'll be watching for school closings throughout the evening. Even if there is no snow often the schools will still close because if it is just rain with the cold temps the roads will be icy and many schools just aren't prepared to be heated for such cold temps. I bet some of you are laughing yourself silly as I refer to this as cold...it's all relative and this here Southern relative of you guys call this C..O..L..D!!! My hat's off to those of you that brave such drastically cold temps; I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head out to the game. Think I'll take a little knitting with me. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


That is stunning and would look so pretty with a red ribbon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> when you live on a busy road it is bound to happen. doesn't make it any easier though. the vet's office sent us pictures of simon today - he is doing quite well - he will come home thursday. they even sent a video of him eating his dinner. --- sam


I am glad he's getting better


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


I've had chemo, be careful about taking iron pills as it could interfere with the effectiveness of the chemo....food is fine.....at least this is what I was told when going through it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> beautiful normaedern - love the color of the dragon wings shawl. the dreamweaver shawl looks lovely - will you be adding any other colors? --- sam


No other colours but more texture. I am glad you like it :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Yay!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am, a little bit. I took a nap this afternoon, and I'm going to bed early. Very tired.


I do hope that nasty cold heals very quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got back from the Ambassador's residence. You can be quite proud of him and his wife. He speaks Spanish fluently and is a charming down home person and sophisticated at the same time. The food was absolutely delicious and the bar was making strawberry mojitos. I limited myself to one since it was a formal function and then went to water just to be sure I didn't make a fool of myself. Here are some photos. I guess I haven't realized how lovely and gracious so many people are. I never imagined myself conversing one on one with an Ambassador or so many people who are leaders in their field. I also learned from the main music therapist that the children that are being helped in Columbia were student soldiers who killed people, sometimes their own families. Then they are expected to come back as young men and fit into society. There are 4 music therapists here from Columbia.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to get up early and have breakfast with one of the music therapists. She is going to show me her videos of the advances in music therapy since she presented last year. I'd better get to sleep now as I'm starting to feel my lack of oats
> 
> Oh my, I have to get back on my diet. It sure shows up in photos.


You look wonderful and your dress is amazing. So many wonderful people doing such a wonderful job. This post has too many wonderfuls in it but each one is heartfelt.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked an hour and ten minutes today. It was just so nice out and rain predicted for several days this weekend so wanted to enjoy the day. Saw 2 lizards, a covey of quail, 3 ravens and a fuzzy bug. Forgot cell phone so couldn't take pic. Went to sangha tonight then had 15 bean soup. Had jar of Mexican crema so on impulse added to my cup of soup. Yummy. Also had a jalapeño pepper left over from last nights avocado enchiladas so added that to soup.


That sounds a good day :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


That is luscious :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, it looks lovely! :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you so much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


Good one Siouxann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


She is very cute with a lovely smile :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your poor daughter. Prayers on their way for her.


She's been through a lot, that's for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


Such a little cutie pie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad your DH is booked in, Bonnie--now sending thoughts for a smooth & successful surgery & healing.

Healing thoughts for your DD, too, Jeanette.

Daralene, you are positively gorgeous and clearly having a wonderful time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


That is such good news :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Good news indeed. Fingers crossed all goes well and he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


Did you go out and build a snowman ????. We woke up to snow too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


Its so disheartening when the treatment is cancelled because of the blood count , hope everything is ok for next Wednesday


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> That sweater and hat set is absolutely adorable! You did a fantastic job!!


Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


That is good news Bonnie , hopefully he will make a speedy recovery


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


You've got more snow than us! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is good to hear. Please remind us as the day approaches; I always feel extra prayers on the day of surgery a good thing though I will certainly continue to pray for him now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping your DD in my prayers. She is certainly resilient; must get that from her mom & dad which is a good trait to have.


RookieRetiree said:


> She's been through a lot, that's for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope...closest I've gotten to the snow is to stand in the doorway briefly looking at it...LOL...I figure I fall enough without snow &
ice and just don't want to take any changes since I'm the temporary "parent in charge" here at DD's. By the way, some areas here are already cancelling school for tomorrow. It is currently 27 and will only be above freezing for about an hour today if at all and what little has melted from the sunshine on the busy roads still have lots of wet spots that will freeze back over tonight. We are most assuredly not prepared for long term ice and snow. Wish I had the contents of my pantry at home here; DD definitely shops and stocks up differently than I do.
Would love to make the kids some cookies or some other "comfort food/snack" but DD's pantry supplies are quite limited compared to mine at home for such endeavors. Don't get me wrong...there is plenty to eat but I tend to be overly prepared especially compared to wht she does; not that I'm better just different.


Swedenme said:


> Did you go out and build a snowman ????. We woke up to snow too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow....I bet that would be great looking! YOU figure out the pattern and I would love to buy it from you!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...off to knit some more and maybe watch something on Netflix and also check out the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Good news! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


Snow in Georgia, wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


Spinach is about my favourite vegie- pity I can't easily join you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Question about hats - my husband has a big head. I knit him a hat the type you can roll up the brim to provide extra warmth for the ears. I guess it's called a toque. I cast on 96 stitches (in the round) since that seemed to be the general number for large size, knit the first 24 or 25 rows in a 2x2 ribbing, then switched over to a 5kx1p rib. knit for 9 1/2" then decreased. I find the hat rides up and now I see the bottom ribbing is stretching. Should I have knit it longer/taller? Used a different ribbing? I tend to knit loosely -used a smaller needle? Different yarn? He loves it but I want to make another one as this one is driving me crazy.... Usually make baby hats and other things.....and this man has a large head, bigger than average for sure. Any advice?


It does depend on your yarn weight- I often knit around 120 124 for DK- if it is to be folded over.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, oh goody we get to see a sheep cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is such good news :sm24:


re Bonnie's DH- very pleased.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new cowl to add to your collection. --- sam

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2018/01/17/converging-lines-cowl/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Converging%20Lines%20Cowl&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


That is good news, Bonnie, and I'm sure you're DH is ready for it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wonderful, prayers for successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new cowl to add to your collection. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2018/01/17/converging-lines-cowl/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Converging%20Lines%20Cowl&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is beautiful. Wish I could wear it but my neck is too short :sm03:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope...closest I've gotten to the snow is to stand in the doorway briefly looking at it...LOL...I figure I fall enough without snow &
> ice and just don't want to take any changes since I'm the temporary "parent in charge" here at DD's. By the way, some areas here are already cancelling school for tomorrow. It is currently 27 and will only be above freezing for about an hour today if at all and what little has melted from the sunshine on the busy roads still have lots of wet spots that will freeze back over tonight. We are most assuredly not prepared for long term ice and snow. Wish I had the contents of my pantry at home here; DD definitely shops and stocks up differently than I do.
> Would love to make the kids some cookies or some other "comfort food/snack" but DD's pantry supplies are quite limited compared to mine at home for such endeavors. Don't get me wrong...there is plenty to eat but I tend to be overly prepared especially compared to wht she does; not that I'm better just different.


Enjoy your moment of snow. Ours should be gone again this weekend as we are expecting rain which means more black ice to start next week.  Have a great time with the grandchildren.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


It is a good time to get it done before spring arrives. I hope he is feeling better soon. My DH bounced back well but was off from work for 6 weeks since he does a lot of lifting, climbing and bending.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


I didn't know you were dealing with cancer. I will continue to keep you in my prayers and thoughts as I have for quite some time. Stay positive and keep fighting! If you start to feel down, listen to some upbeat music. It usually helps me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the yarn - that is getting pretty small to knit. anxious to see them done. i must have missed the first sock. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Little toe on 2nd sock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a big change in such little mileage. how often do you get snow down where you live? --- sam



KateB said:


> It's about 120 miles north, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has grown - goodness - it seems like she was just born. great smile. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she will be an inside kitty when she gets home - the bad thing about it it she likes being outside. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> So glad to hear this as well. Precious kitty now needs to heal and stay inside!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey y'all!!! We went in and painted on our ceramics, Marla and Jennie finished theirs, mine still has a few more hours work since I have the need to use so many colors. lol Went to Walmart and came home, then realized that J had left her purse in Marla's car so we walked over to Marla's and got that, took Ryssa and Gizmo with us and they really enjoyed the walk, and with everything melting, they came home with mucky feet and undercarriages. lol It's 47f/ 8.3c and blue skies and sunshine, just lovely for a walk. 
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've done it once- and doubt whether I will do it again either.


Yah, I think once is probably enough to say I did that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - wonder where that was. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just saw on the news that there is some horrible weather in the U.S. Lots of pile-ups due to icy roads. If any of you have to go out, please be extra cautious. I see that the officials are asking people to stay off the roads if they can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - looks like you will be snowed in for weeks. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems that happens so often with chemo - you would think by now they would be able to do something about it. hope next wednesday is better. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you siouxann - most campgrounds don't have room service. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - it will be over before you know it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they would look very cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hmmm - wonder where that was. --- sam


I think it might be near Gwen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you siouxann - most campgrounds don't have room service. --- sam


Me too, a comfy bed, room service, and indoor plumbing!!! Or a hired apartment! These days I'm all for home comforts when travelling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is understandable. i was looking at the picture gwen sent - was that a half inch of snow or less? --- sam



budasha said:


> I think it might be near Gwen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a big change in such little mileage. how often do you get snow down where you live? --- sam


Maybe once or twice during the winter, but because we are on the coast we never get more than a couple of inches and it doesn't last.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful colours in that sock. I didn't realize you were doing toes. Interesting.


It's a fun thing to do once, maybe twice if I have someone who'd wear them. I love the colors too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! It's hard to get back into the swing of things. I was at the doctor's yesterday, getting blood tests and consults. Was supposed to have my third infusion treatment today, but found that my red blood cell count was only 8.3 and had to be at least 10 for the treatment. They have rescheduled it for next Wednesday, so I'm hoping everything will be A-OK for it then. I asked if I should start taking iron pills or eat a lot of spinach, but he said that wouldn't help, the anemia is chemo induced. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I'm going to take the pills/spinach/kale anyway.


I hope that your numbers go back up; even if they don't work to bring up your numbers, I would think iron rich foods certainly shouldn't hurt you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


That is good, now for an easy and uneventful surgery and recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's your average winter temperature? --- sam



KateB said:


> Maybe once or twice during the winter, but because we are on the coast we never get more than a couple of inches and it doesn't last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is understandable. i was looking at the picture gwen sent - was that a half inch of snow or less? --- sam


I just saw that Mississippi, Texas, the Carolinas and Florida are also affected. Temperatures in Tampa are to be about 29F. Not much fun for a lot of the U.S. states.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Maya and I walked and hour and 15 minutes today. There are still puddles left from last weekends rain and she loves standing in them,, even the ones that come up to her belly.

Sam ah ha, one row past where I had to tink to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD's lead on the kitty fell through... And I found we had some miscommunication with the landlord. I had "three pets" on the lease in my mind but turns out that because we had the Boys and planned for Slinky (my mini dachshund), they wrote down two cats and one small dog. So...we will rethink things. She would need to make significant changes to her living space. We'll see.

I got my second pattern off center so am tinking a couple of rows, but it's fine. I'm not up to a whole lot of stitches yet. 

Everyone stay safe and warm or cool as you need. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, sorry DD’s lead on kitty fell through, disappointing. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, sorry DD's lead on kitty fell through, disappointing. Hugs.


agreed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the yarn - that is getting pretty small to knit. anxious to see them done. i must have missed the first sock. --- sam


It's nice yarn, a bit rough until washed though. No, I didn't post a pic yet of the first one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Maya and I walked and hour and 15 minutes today. There are still puddles left from last weekends rain and she loves standing in them,, even the ones that come up to her belly.
> 
> Sam ah ha, one row past where I had to tink to.


That's a nice long walk, lol, dogs and children, if there is a puddle in it, they'll walk through or stand in it, I don't think Gizmo missed a one on the journey, he loves water. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Gary to build her a cat tree or buy her one. If you don't know what I'm talking about here is a link to some. https://www.hayneedle.com/pets/cat-trees_list_185593?source=googleaw&kwid=cat%20trees&tid=phrase&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgsuU7rrg2AIVkGV-Ch0BIwKAEAAYBCAAEgKRSPD_BwE I'm sure Gary could make one. I saw on amazon.com there were plans available too.



thewren said:


> she will be an inside kitty when she gets home - the bad thing about it it she likes being outside. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well they did close the schools for tomorrow again! Doesn't take much for that to happen here.


thewren said:


> oh my goodness - looks like you will be snowed in for weeks. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did see there were some pile ups on the interstates around Atlanta. I guarantee I wasn't in any of them as we couldn't get out of the driveway it was so icy.


budasha said:


> I think it might be near Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha ha ha Sam. It actually was a whole 2 inches! I almost got lost in one of the drifts! LOLOLOL



thewren said:


> that is understandable. i was looking at the picture gwen sent - was that a half inch of snow or less? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

these come from my childhood friend, Ruthie, who grew up close to the village we lived in, in Scotland.



Have a Nice Laugh. 

1. Advertisement In A Long Island Shop: 
Guitar, for sale........ Cheap....... . .......no strings attached. 

2. Ad In Hospital Waiting Room: 
Smoking Helps You Lose Weight ... One Lung At A Time! 

3. On a bulletin board: 
Success Is Relative. The more The Success, The more The Relatives. 

4. When I Read About The Evils Of Drinking... 
I Gave Up Reading 

5. My Grandfather Is Eighty And Still Doesn't Need Glasses.... 
He Drinks Straight Out Of The Bottle. 

6. You Know Your kids Have Grown Up When: 
Your Daughter Begins To Put On Lipstick.. 
Or when your Son starts To wipe It Off 

7. Sign In A Bar: 
'Those Of You Who Are Drinking To Forget, Please do Pay In Advance.' 

8. Sign In Driving School: 
If Your Wife Wants To Learn To Drive, Don't Stand In Her Way.... 

9. Behind Every Great Man, 
There Is A Surprised Woman. 

10. The Reason Men Lie Is Because 
Women Ask too Many Questions.. 

11. Laugh And The World Laughs With You, 
Snore And You sleep Alone 

12. The Surest Sign That Intelligent Life Exists Elsewhere In The Universe 
Is The Fact That It Has Never Tried To Contact Us. 

13. Sign At A Barber's Saloon in Detroit : 
We Need Your Heads To Run Our Business.. 

14. Sign In A Restaurant: 
All Drinking Water In This Establishment Has Been Personally Passed By The Manager. 

Laughter makes you happy, 
it works faster than alcohol..!!! 
Have A Rocking Day ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is from mjs:


Life In The Deep South Ya'll



Georgia

The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.

He called her into his office and said, “Y’all graduated from theUniversity of Georgia and I need some help.

If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?”

The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, “Everthang but my earrings.”





Louisiana

A senior citizen in Louisiana was overheard saying, “When the end of the world comes, I hope to be in Louisiana .”

When asked why, he replied, “I’d rather be in Louisiana ‘cause everythang happens in Louisiana 20 years later than in the rest of the world.”







Mississippi

The young man from Mississippi came running into the store and said to his buddy, “Bubba, somebody just stole your pickup truck from the parking lot!”

Bubba replied, “Did y’all see who it was?”

The young man answered, “I couldn’t tell, but I got the license number.”







North Carolina

A man in North Carolina had a flat tire, pulled off on the side of the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one behind it. Then he got back in the car to wait.

A passerby studied the scene as he drove by, and was so curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem was.

The man replied, “I got a flat tahr.”

The passerby asked, “But what’s with the flowers?”

The man responded, “When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and flares in the back. I never did understand it neither.”







Tennessee

A Tennessee State trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65. The trooper asked, “Got any ID?”

The driver replied, “Bout whut?”







Florida

The Sheriff pulled up next to the guy unloading garbage out of his pick-up into the ditch. The Sheriff asked, “Why are you dumping garbage in the ditch? Don’t you see that sign on that pole in front of you.”

“Yep,” he replied. “That’s why I’m dumpin’ it here, ‘cause it says: ‘Fine For Dumping Garbage.’”







Y’all kin say whut y’all want ‘about the South, but y’all never heard o’ nobody retirin’ an’ movin’ North.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Gary to build her a cat tree or buy her one. If you don't know what I'm talking about here is a link to some. https://www.hayneedle.com/pets/cat-trees_list_185593?source=googleaw&kwid=cat%20trees&tid=phrase&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgsuU7rrg2AIVkGV-Ch0BIwKAEAAYBCAAEgKRSPD_BwE I'm sure Gary could make one. I saw on amazon.com there were plans available too.


DD got a big one from chewy.com for about $50. The little one loves it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny, Julie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well they did close the schools for tomorrow again! Doesn't take much for that to happen here.


Enjoy another day with the grands! Did you build a snowman?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from mjs:
> 
> Life In The Deep South Ya'll
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


There's a cowl on Ravelry & it looks good

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Baa-ble&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! And it doesn't hurt nearly as bad at that age as it does at our age. :sm02:


No. LOL :sm24:

Well it is 41c here at 4.45pm. Omg... awful outside. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snow!!!! So glad I went to the grocery store last night. Looking out the front windows of DD's home and out the back door.


Golly, that is unusual for you isnt it?! Very pretty but looks cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think at 38 it would be too hot to sit out at the game, you must be a hardy bunch????


LOL. RE Margaret at the cricket in the heat.... :sm06: :sm12:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No. LOL :sm24:
> 
> Well it is 41c here at 4.45pm. Omg... awful outside. :sm12:


Oh that sounds simply melting! Hope you have air conditioning to escape to! Over the ditch here we have rain and 23C high humidity too. Icky and sticky!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we either do that or don't go. Would you not go just because it was -30? If you like dit that is of course. ANd out seats were well positioned so we got no sun on us (and the game didn't start till 7.10pm by which stage it was a 'cool' 33ish. At 2.30an it is now only 27! And As it is 2.30 I will head back to bed.


 :sm24: That's not so bad then if it was an evening game. I see you are to have yet another hot day in a row tomorrow also....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


 :sm06: Thank goodness none died, but that could be horrifyingly deadly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou all for the lovely comments re Penelope. Yes I agree she is adorable as are all our KTP children. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Thank goodness none died, but that could be horrifyingly deadly.


I dont understand how people can be so stupid and careless. Good grief! I went outside earlier to move my car foreward up the drive a bit. I was only in it less than a minute... it was frightfully hot., they say a shut up car like that can get to over 60C in a very short time....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you siouxann - most campgrounds don't have room service. --- sam


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont understand how people can be so stupid and careless. Good grief! I went outside earlier to move my car foreward up the drive a bit. I was only in it less than a minute... it was frightfully hot., they say a shut up car like that can get to over 60C in a very short time....


Yes, it's usually about 30 degrees hotter in a closed up car than the outside temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


That is shocking, I hope nine prosecutions follow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from mjs:
> 
> Life In The Deep South Ya'll
> 
> ...


They are funny Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a cowl on Ravelry & it looks good
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Baa-ble&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


Thanks Bonnie , l was thinking something with the heart sheep on , Ive just found a lovely cable type edging that i think would go well on a cowl , when I find some yarn and time think i might play with the idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


Thats terrible , these people have no excuse at all ,


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


What a little cutie????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lots of snow here this morning , going to have to get the snow shovel out to dig the car out and clear the drive , any excuse to play in the snow ????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Good that he is getting it soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of snow here this morning , going to have to get the snow shovel out to dig the car out and clear the drive , any excuse to play in the snow ????


I wish you could throw some over this way... it's boiling here still. 39c at 7pm and supposedly still going to be around 30 at midnight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish you could throw some over this way... it's boiling here still. 39c at 7pm and supposedly still going to be around 30 at midnight.


I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter 
Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


Goodness! Extreme weather everywhere around the world it would seem. The thunder snow show sounds interesting. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, they are so funny. Made my morning :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


We don't have any snow although it is predicated over the mountains. It was very rough in the night. Poor Trixie has become anxious in wild weather after our neighbours bin blow over a few weeks ago in the night. She got us up at 4am :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from mjs:
> 
> Life In The Deep South Ya'll
> 
> ...


Good ones Julie. Gave me my morning chuckle. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


All safe down here. Yesterday was a beautiful bright sunny day but with a bitingly cold wind. Perfect walking weather. Yours truly managed to finish up face down in the mud at one point, but the mud was soft so no harm done, just a very muddy pair of jeans :sm16: :sm16: 
Today is another sunny day and the wind has dropped. I've been seeing pictures on the news of the snow up north, especially around the border area. Stay warm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what's your average winter temperature? --- sam


According to Google......average temperatures for central Scotland in the coldest months of January and February is between 5 and 7C (41 - 44F)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


We had Thundersnow the other day, but all it seemed to do was make the thunder louder - there were only 3 or 4 thunderclaps, but the first nearly frightened the life out of me! :sm06: :sm09: No snow around here at all today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, they are so funny. Made my morning :sm23:


I do quite a bit of filtering! Especially of Ruthie's contributions- sometimes her sense of humour is seriously 'off' in my opinion. Glad it made you laugh!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good ones Julie. Gave me my morning chuckle. :sm02: :sm02:


That is my pleasure, Angela- always glad to have at least a chuckle myself! I am sure it helps the digestion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well gave you a good chance to work with the yarn before you started knitting it. ANd did it talk to you while were working with it and tell you what it wanted to be.


A beautiful thought. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, glad to hear surgery for dh is scheduled. He will feel so much better afterwards. 

Re children left in cars: there was a video of kids somewhere in North Dakota being taken out of a car barefoot, no coat, short sleeves, shivering. Mom was wearing heavy jacket, hat, gloves. Temp was below zero. I believe mom was arrested.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:



> You look fantastic! All lovely photos.


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> She stopped at looked at some flowers (a type of daisy). Admired them, looked at one and said pretty, white, purple. Then proceeded to flick of its petals!- all gone she told me.


What precious moments. Makes me laugh too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been taking echinacea, and this morning switched to echinacea with goldenseal.


 :sm24: I know once the cold takes hold it is about 2 weeks and just when you think you are over it comes back in the chest. Hoping this helps it not be so intense. Healing wishes Tami. You are not alone. Everyone coming from the States seems to be arriving sick, so now look out Panama. I noticed our sweet assistant starting with a cough. She is an amazing young lady, studying industrial engineering.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, you are beautiful and I love sharing your adventures vicariously. Bill is handsome. You can see from the pics how much these woman love you. You are an amazing woman.


Thank you. I really felt the love from them and to think they even seek me out. It is quite an honor. If I were younger I would be inspired to have a special career but back in my early life my parents didn't believe in education. They said I should be a secretary, get the coffee for the boss and buy presents for his wife. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It has been a wonderful life anyway. I got my education from life. But still I think these women didn't aim low at all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site. 

:sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.

Although I cannot understand how so many people cannot work out that if they cross the road to the other footpath they can still get to their destination. But I now know exactly where that area Dept of Transport, Medicare and Centrlink are.

Sorry for the rant, needed to get my frustration out before I get into trouble for yelling at someone stupid. I mean really, a person in high viz work gear standing near a footpath closed sign, lines of traffic cones around an area full of big trucks and machinery, an admittedly not so obvious hole in said footpath, all in front of a new high rise apartment building under construction, and they wonder why they cannot go through. Now wishing I had stopped to buy some alcohol before coming hone.

Again, sorry for the rant, and sorry for such a long post, but I needed it out. Time for a hot shower and bed


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Last night Danilo Perez, the founder of the school for the children and the founder of this Jazz Festival was awarded a very special award from the government. It was like a Grammy and Olympics award all at one time. It has to do with an indigenous man who fought against the Spanish to win the country back for the people but he was killed. He is a hero to all Panamanians, and they gave this award to Danilo!

The first part of the concert had a Brazilian singer who is amazing and the last part was a more modern Panamanian singer. She was so funny and boy could she move. She went over to Bill while she was singing and wiggling and said "I want you for my director." It was so hilarious and Bill somehow managed to keep directing so it didn't all fall apart. I'm sure he'll never forget that. I will post photos later but they are on my phone and if I transfer them the computer makes a ding, so I'll let him sleep for now.

I am waking up every day with a migraine. Thankfully I brought enough medicine or I wouldn't get to enjoy anything.

I still hate the Red Carpet walk and each year tell DH I'm not doing it and then I get talked into it. I understand him not wanting to walk it alone. I spent the whole time saying how long are we supposed to stand here, should we go now, let's go! I wish I could put my ego or shyness aside and just do it comfortably the way Bill does. We don't do things like this for jazz concerts back in the States but my thinking is that this is how Danilo gets the people with the money to fund the school that he runs. We have really gotten the red carpet treatment the whole time with a lady meeting us in the airport and getting us through there in no time. We got to bypass the lines and go right to the agent with her and then we went through the customs line that the pilots were in and went through so fast I could hardly keep up. Now I have to admit, that was very nice and a first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


Well I intend to put on a cow on a cowl for David- just need to find time to do it.
That's if I haven't shot him. The windows are meant to go in February- been the plan for months. I kept saying are you sure can I say I am going to stay with Mum? Yes. Today I was told that the windows will be MEASURED for on Saturday week. Near enough to February and then they need to be made. So I am not a happy chappy tonight. Not helped that I was tired.
First night of the conference gone- went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear surgery for dh is scheduled. He will feel so much better afterwards.
> 
> Re children left in cars: there was a video of kids somewhere in North Dakota being taken out of a car barefoot, no coat, short sleeves, shivering. Mom was wearing heavy jacket, hat, gloves. Temp was below zero. I believe mom was arrested.


Oh no, thats terrible. :sm13: Those children must have been frozen. :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: That's not so bad then if it was an evening game. I see you are to have yet another hot day in a row tomorrow also....


Well no- but it was still 38 when I left to head there at 6pm.
Around 41 today and the same for tomorrow. So three stinkers (yesterday was 39.7 why couldn't it have got to 40? It seems a waste of a horrid hot day if it can't at least be 40 when it gets so close.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


That does sound interesting.
Crazy weather everywhere it seems. Though some days like this are to be expected- extremes of normal for us so far.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


Rant away. It does take all sorts to make the world go around doesnt it.? Thank goodness that woman didnt get hit by the truck, why people cross roads with headphones on or looking at their phones I will never understand. :sm06: Hope your feet arent so bad tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear surgery for dh is scheduled. He will feel so much better afterwards.
> 
> Re children left in cars: there was a video of kids somewhere in North Dakota being taken out of a car barefoot, no coat, short sleeves, shivering. Mom was wearing heavy jacket, hat, gloves. Temp was below zero. I believe mom was arrested.


Thats just as crazy as leaving them in the hot car.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be your hemoglobin that's 8.3. When my DHs blood was low after an accident, I put a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate some every time he went by, after a month it was back up to normal. In your case it may not help to take iron as the chemo suppresses the bone marrow but it might not hurt if you can eat spinach, kale & raisins. If it stays low they may have to give you a transfusion, when I worked, we did that with lots of chemo patients,


The doctor mentioned that as a 'last resort'. There is something he called a Booster Shot that they will try if it still isn't high enough next week. Fortunately I like spinach and kale, raisins are ok, but I'll try popping them too. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> While it probably won't hurt (if you have no problems with iron) like Bonnie says it may well not work. No matter how much iron you have if your bone marrow is not producing haemoglobin you won't increase your levels. Would be worth checking to see if taking extra iron which is unable to be used could cause issues though.


I'm sort of glad for the advice not to take iron pills, as they tend to "block me up"!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> I didn't know you were dealing with cancer. I will continue to keep you in my prayers and thoughts as I have for quite some time. Stay positive and keep fighting! If you start to feel down, listen to some upbeat music. It usually helps me.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm sort of glad for the advice not to take iron pills, as they tend to "block me up"!


a definite problem with them :sm01:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Bonnie , hopefully he will make a speedy recovery


Sending prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm going to try going to bed- but between being very hot and me being angry over the windows (which I don't want even want done) and then not being to find the summary to send to Julie (did eventually) not sure whether those will override my tiredness or not. But with 2 more long days and at least one very hot one (the other is 'only' going to be 34/93) could sure do with a good sleep.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sue . I'm wondering what the sheep would look like on a cowl ,


Your sheep are fantastic! I think anything you put them on would look great!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you siouxann - most campgrounds don't have room service. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, a comfy bed, room service, and indoor plumbing!!! Or a hired apartment! These days I'm all for home comforts when travelling.


Definitely indoor plumbing!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I intend to put on a cow on a cowl for David- just need to find time to do it.
> That's if I haven't shot him. The windows are meant to go in February- been the plan for months. I kept saying are you sure can I say I am going to stay with Mum? Yes. Today I was told that the windows will be MEASURED for on Saturday week. Near enough to February and then they need to be made. So I am not a happy chappy tonight. Not helped that I was tired.
> First night of the conference gone- went well.


Oh my Margaret not surprised you were not happy 
Have you seen that film were 2 men work out a plan how to kill each others wives , maybe we can do the same ????
My husband angrily told me he is fed up of me treating him like a child , he can look after himself , take his own medication, look after his own feet and control his own diabetes he is after all 57 , my reply ok , the beginning of the week he was really feeling unwell ,I realised he had been forgetting to take his medication , which caused another outburst from him, he has continued to be grumpy the last few days , today I put my foot down told him I will quite cheerfully put him out of his misery for both our sakes, not sure what his problem is but the talk seemed to work, as I made sure he took his medication, and I never said a word when i looked at his feet and realised they were sore , just passed him the cream :


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that your numbers go back up; even if they don't work to bring up your numbers, I would think iron rich foods certainly shouldn't hurt you.


That's what I thought. My oncologist is a very conservative doctor. However, since I don't understand the workings of blood and especially cancer, I'll lay off the pills, but continue to enjoy a LOT of spinach. (I don't eat much meat and no beef at all, so that source is nil.)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ha ha ha Sam. It actually was a whole 2 inches! I almost got lost in one of the drifts! LOLOLOL


 :sm02:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> these come from my childhood friend, Ruthie, who grew up close to the village we lived in, in Scotland.
> 
> 12. The Surest Sign That Intelligent Life Exists Elsewhere In The Universe
> Is The Fact That It Has Never Tried To Contact Us.


My fave!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a cowl on Ravelry & it looks good
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Baa-ble&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


That looks like fun to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret not surprised you were not happy
> Have you seen that film were 2 men work out a plan how to kill each others wives , maybe we can do the same ????
> My husband angrily told me he is fed up of me treating him like a child , he can look after himself , take his own medication, look after his own feet and control his own diabetes he is after all 57 , my reply ok , the beginning of the week he was really feeling unwell ,I realised he had been forgetting to take his medication , which caused another outburst from him, he has continued to be grumpy the last few days , today I put my foot down told him I will quite cheerfully put him out of his misery for both our sakes, not sure what his problem is but the talk seemed to work, as I made sure he took his medication, and I never said a word when i looked at his feet and realised they were sore , just passed him the cream :


Sounds a good idea- but I can't decide whether to get the place finished first, no I think before then I can only do what I want done and ignore things like the windows.
It's not all his fault- thing take longer than they should, people don't come or return. We have had 2 electricians in so far who have then not returned to finish off the work they started. And the next one doesn't want to finish of the work of the last one because he doesn't like the way it is done! And these were recommended to us by someone we trust! Which is silly as they won't get referrals from him again. 
So we have had solar panels on our roof for around 4 weeks- doing nothing becuase the 3 groups involved can't decide who is meant to make the next step! Seems the first electrician should have done some paper work but now things have changed and the responsibility seems to have shifted. But of course that first one hasn't been back for a long time. So the third one seems to have finally sorted it out- so now we are back waiting again for whoever it is to find the time to do it even though they seem to have worked it out. And meantime we are with one of the most expensive electricity providers because we had a special deal for the panels and battery which would have been a great deal if only they actually did anything. And this type of thing is out of David's control short of chasing them up- which when each says someone else needs to do it is rather difficult.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


For the life of me, I can't understand why people leave their children in cars in the heat. So many have died because of it. It's been stressed over and over never to do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well gave you a good chance to work with the yarn before you started knitting it. ANd did it talk to you while were working with it and tell you what it wanted to be.


Yes it talked me into knitting a dress ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


It's okay to rant; we all have days like that and it sounds like you had a particularly eventful day. Sorry about your feet. I hope the soaking helps a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Last night Danilo Perez, the founder of the school for the children and the founder of this Jazz Festival was awarded a very special award from the government. It was like a Grammy and Olympics award all at one time. It has to do with an indigenous man who fought against the Spanish to win the country back for the people but he was killed. He is a hero to all Panamanians, and they gave this award to Danilo!
> 
> The first part of the concert had a Brazilian singer who is amazing and the last part was a more modern Panamanian singer. She was so funny and boy could she move. She went over to Bill while she was singing and wiggling and said "I want you for my director." It was so hilarious and Bill somehow managed to keep directing so it didn't all fall apart. I'm sure he'll never forget that. I will post photos later but they are on my phone and if I transfer them the computer makes a ding, so I'll let him sleep for now.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you're having trouble with migraines. I hope even through your shyness, you are enjoying yourself. The red carpet treatment sounds great. Enjoy it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I intend to put on a cow on a cowl for David- just need to find time to do it.
> That's if I haven't shot him. The windows are meant to go in February- been the plan for months. I kept saying are you sure can I say I am going to stay with Mum? Yes. Today I was told that the windows will be MEASURED for on Saturday week. Near enough to February and then they need to be made. So I am not a happy chappy tonight. Not helped that I was tired.
> First night of the conference gone- went well.


I hope the windows go as planned.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm going to try going to bed- but between being very hot and me being angry over the windows (which I don't want even want done) and then not being to find the summary to send to Julie (did eventually) not sure whether those will override my tiredness or not. But with 2 more long days and at least one very hot one (the other is 'only' going to be 34/93) could sure do with a good sleep.


It sounds like you're very frustrated. I hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, love ❤ hearing your adventures in Panama.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These gave me a good morning chuckle. Thanks for sharing Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> these come from my childhood friend, Ruthie, who grew up close to the village we lived in, in Scotland.
> 
> Have a Nice Laugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Groan.....funny ones too.


Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from mjs:
> 
> Life In The Deep South Ya'll
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

caught up. Still a few icy spots this morning and it is 27 F but suppose to get into the low 40s. I just realized that I need to give myself my Orencia shot and of course I don't have it with me. I will try to drive home in a couple of hours so I can do that. If I can't then I'll just have to do it tomorrow. Tomorrow suppose to get into the low 50s. 
Going to knit awhile. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, they have just said on the news that NINE children have been left in cars today around the country. OMG!!! None have died thank goodness. :sm06:


OMG, how are people so stupid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie , l was thinking something with the heart sheep on , Ive just found a lovely cable type edging that i think would go well on a cowl , when I find some yarn and time think i might play with the idea


I'm sure you'll come up with something beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear surgery for dh is scheduled. He will feel so much better afterwards.
> 
> Re children left in cars: there was a video of kids somewhere in North Dakota being taken out of a car barefoot, no coat, short sleeves, shivering. Mom was wearing heavy jacket, hat, gloves. Temp was below zero. I believe mom was arrested.


I hope the mom was jailed, some people have no right to have children


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some capsules at the health food store, I took 2 a day when I thought I was catching something & the next day felt fine. My friend who told me about it-said he put a few drops in a glass of orange juice


Thanks. Feeling better but still coughing. Didn't sleep well last night, but that's probably because I knew we had to be up really early, for me. I am doing laundry, everything is in the dryers, while DH empties the holding tanks, fills with fresh water, and gets propane. Then we move to Quartzite, Arizona, about an hour north for about 10 days.

KayeJo, general delivery works most places, but not all. We are learning that no matter what the website says, it's up to the individual postmaster if they accept general delivery . And you can now only use a post office general delivery for 30 days per post office, even if it's only one or 2 deliveries. They want you to get a p o box.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


I hope your feet are much better after all the soaking & new insoles

Feel free to vent, no doubt you need to after so many fools to deal with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The doctor mentioned that as a 'last resort'. There is something he called a Booster Shot that they will try if it still isn't high enough next week. Fortunately I like spinach and kale, raisins are ok, but I'll try popping them too. Thanks for the advice.


One word of caution about taking iron without the doctors order, you should have your iron levels checked, if they aren't low, don't take it. You can get too much iron in your body & poison yourself with it. DHs uncle had some disorder, I'm not sure what, but needed biweekly transfusions & eventually couldn't get them as his iron levels became so high from the breakdown of the donor blood


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret not surprised you were not happy
> Have you seen that film were 2 men work out a plan how to kill each others wives , maybe we can do the same ????
> My husband angrily told me he is fed up of me treating him like a child , he can look after himself , take his own medication, look after his own feet and control his own diabetes he is after all 57 , my reply ok , the beginning of the week he was really feeling unwell ,I realised he had been forgetting to take his medication , which caused another outburst from him, he has continued to be grumpy the last few days , today I put my foot down told him I will quite cheerfully put him out of his misery for both our sakes, not sure what his problem is but the talk seemed to work, as I made sure he took his medication, and I never said a word when i looked at his feet and realised they were sore , just passed him the cream :


Sick men are so hard to deal with. I'm sure the poor man is frustrated not being able to do as he wants but not fair when you get the brunt of his frustrations.

Margaret I've always said if a marriage can survive building or renovating a house, it's a good one as it's enough to drive you to drink???? & your Reno has been going on so long, I'm amazed you haven't throttled him before now????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a good idea- but I can't decide whether to get the place finished first, no I think before then I can only do what I want done and ignore things like the windows.
> It's not all his fault- thing take longer than they should, people don't come or return. We have had 2 electricians in so far who have then not returned to finish off the work they started. And the next one doesn't want to finish of the work of the last one because he doesn't like the way it is done! And these were recommended to us by someone we trust! Which is silly as they won't get referrals from him again.
> So we have had solar panels on our roof for around 4 weeks- doing nothing becuase the 3 groups involved can't decide who is meant to make the next step! Seems the first electrician should have done some paper work but now things have changed and the responsibility seems to have shifted. But of course that first one hasn't been back for a long time. So the third one seems to have finally sorted it out- so now we are back waiting again for whoever it is to find the time to do it even though they seem to have worked it out. And meantime we are with one of the most expensive electricity providers because we had a special deal for the panels and battery which would have been a great deal if only they actually did anything. And this type of thing is out of David's control short of chasing them up- which when each says someone else needs to do it is rather difficult.


????I hope you haven't had to pay all 3 electricians. So frustrating when people don't do what they were hired to do but you can be sure to give them lots of free advertising


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it talked me into knitting a dress ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


I hope that everyone stays safe and no damage from the high winds, yuck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We don't have any snow although it is predicated over the mountains. It was very rough in the night. Poor Trixie has become anxious in wild weather after our neighbours bin blow over a few weeks ago in the night. She got us up at 4am :sm16:


Poor Trixie, Ryssa doesn't like really horrid weather either, she either wants to lay on top of me or in her kennel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear surgery for dh is scheduled. He will feel so much better afterwards.
> 
> Re children left in cars: there was a video of kids somewhere in North Dakota being taken out of a car barefoot, no coat, short sleeves, shivering. Mom was wearing heavy jacket, hat, gloves. Temp was below zero. I believe mom was arrested.


 :sm06: That's just as bad as the heat, but it's amazing even here, I'll see parents in jackets take little ones out of car seats with not coat or shoes, and carry them into stores, home... Do they not think that if they are cold enough to put on a coat that the kids need them too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I really felt the love from them and to think they even seek me out. It is quite an honor. If I were younger I would be inspired to have a special career but back in my early life my parents didn't believe in education. They said I should be a secretary, get the coffee for the boss and buy presents for his wife. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It has been a wonderful life anyway. I got my education from life. But still I think these women didn't aim low at all.


You have met some amazing people throughout your life, and have been so many places and seen so many wonderful things, that you have so much to contribute. 
And behind every great man is a supportive wife with a pitchfork pushing him forward. :sm23: Just kidding about the pitchfork. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


Vent away! As you say, better here than at someone at work, and those people not paying attention are the first ones up in arms if they trip or walk into something or such, good grief. Great though that you were able to be a great help to people who needed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Last night Danilo Perez, the founder of the school for the children and the founder of this Jazz Festival was awarded a very special award from the government. It was like a Grammy and Olympics award all at one time. It has to do with an indigenous man who fought against the Spanish to win the country back for the people but he was killed. He is a hero to all Panamanians, and they gave this award to Danilo!
> 
> The first part of the concert had a Brazilian singer who is amazing and the last part was a more modern Panamanian singer. She was so funny and boy could she move. She went over to Bill while she was singing and wiggling and said "I want you for my director." It was so hilarious and Bill somehow managed to keep directing so it didn't all fall apart. I'm sure he'll never forget that. I will post photos later but they are on my phone and if I transfer them the computer makes a ding, so I'll let him sleep for now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful time! Hopefully you both will be able to participate for years to come, they really seem to take wonderful care of the people participating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I intend to put on a cow on a cowl for David- just need to find time to do it.
> That's if I haven't shot him. The windows are meant to go in February- been the plan for months. I kept saying are you sure can I say I am going to stay with Mum? Yes. Today I was told that the windows will be MEASURED for on Saturday week. Near enough to February and then they need to be made. So I am not a happy chappy tonight. Not helped that I was tired.
> First night of the conference gone- went well.


Oh dear, don't shoot him, he'll never get it done then! But I understand your frustration, I sure hope a miracle occurs and you have a completed house soon, specifically kitchen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm going to try going to bed- but between being very hot and me being angry over the windows (which I don't want even want done) and then not being to find the summary to send to Julie (did eventually) not sure whether those will override my tiredness or not. But with 2 more long days and at least one very hot one (the other is 'only' going to be 34/93) could sure do with a good sleep.


I hope you managed to sleep, everything combined certainly doesn't help though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I know! Time has just flown by.


Such a happy sweetheart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret not surprised you were not happy
> Have you seen that film were 2 men work out a plan how to kill each others wives , maybe we can do the same ????
> My husband angrily told me he is fed up of me treating him like a child , he can look after himself , take his own medication, look after his own feet and control his own diabetes he is after all 57 , my reply ok , the beginning of the week he was really feeling unwell ,I realised he had been forgetting to take his medication , which caused another outburst from him, he has continued to be grumpy the last few days , today I put my foot down told him I will quite cheerfully put him out of his misery for both our sakes, not sure what his problem is but the talk seemed to work, as I made sure he took his medication, and I never said a word when i looked at his feet and realised they were sore , just passed him the cream :


Oh dear! You'd think they'd figure out that the wife knows best, tv shows like father knows best just didn't do them any favors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That's what I thought. My oncologist is a very conservative doctor. However, since I don't understand the workings of blood and especially cancer, I'll lay off the pills, but continue to enjoy a LOT of spinach. (I don't eat much meat and no beef at all, so that source is nil.)


I have to limit my iron pills to once or twice a week, otherwise I get blocked up too. veggies work much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Feeling better but still coughing. Didn't sleep well last night, but that's probably because I knew we had to be up really early, for me. I am doing laundry, everything is in the dryers, while DH empties the holding tanks, fills with fresh water, and gets propane. Then we move to Quartzite, Arizona, about an hour north for about 10 days.
> 
> KayeJo, general delivery works most places, but not all. We are learning that no matter what the website says, it's up to the individual postmaster if they accept general delivery . And you can now only use a post office general delivery for 30 days per post office, even if it's only one or 2 deliveries. They want you to get a p o box.


So much for customer service. 
We used to let people use GD for longer than a month if they were moving around a lot traveling, it certainly doesn't hurt anything and doesn't take up much room, customer service and common sense, both are commodities that are in short supply anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again, now to catch up on my sock groups and finish the last toe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A couple of drops in about 1/3 cup of water and chug it as quickly as possible! I do that several times a day


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the campfire. I like campfires, just don't like the 'camp' part that is necessary. When I 'camp', it is at a Marriott, a Holiday Inn, or other place, and they tend to get testy if I try to build a fire in the middle of the room.
> 
> :sm02:


Happy to share! Enjoy it in comfort. Sorry you couldn't get your infusion. Hope your blood count is ok for next week


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Question about hats - my husband has a big head. I knit him a hat the type you can roll up the brim to provide extra warmth for the ears. I guess it's called a toque. I cast on 96 stitches (in the round) since that seemed to be the general number for large size, knit the first 24 or 25 rows in a 2x2 ribbing, then switched over to a 5kx1p rib. knit for 9 1/2" then decreased. I find the hat rides up and now I see the bottom ribbing is stretching. Should I have knit it longer/taller? Used a different ribbing? I tend to knit loosely -used a smaller needle? Different yarn? He loves it but I want to make another one as this one is driving me crazy.... Usually make baby hats and other things.....and this man has a large head, bigger than average for sure. Any advice?


The basic watch cap/toque pattern I use for worsted weight calls for c/o 100 sts, but for my DH's big head I think I c/o 108 or 112. He really stretched the 100/c/o. 2x2 rib for 6" and I think stocking st for 9" before decreasing. Don't have the pattern handy but that's close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's okay to rant; we all have days like that and it sounds like you had a particularly eventful day. Sorry about your feet. I hope the soaking helps a bit.


From me too, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These gave me a good morning chuckle. Thanks for sharing Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Groan.....funny ones too.


I guess the groan is because you are a Southerner!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
:sm12: :sm23: 
Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I may just take out the toes on both socks after I show them to recipient and put regular toes in them, after adding a pattern repeat of course. We'll see.... I'll let y'all know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Very interesting!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like 'em, Kaye Jo. They are definitely one of a kind!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Monster feet :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Happy Feet! Love the fun colors. Have faith you will figure out solution.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: That's just as bad as the heat, but it's amazing even here, I'll see parents in jackets take little ones out of car seats with not coat or shoes, and carry them into stores, home... Do they not think that if they are cold enough to put on a coat that the kids need them too?


I think it's even worse now that babies aren't to wear coats in the car seats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, don't shoot him, he'll never get it done then! But I understand your frustration, I sure hope a miracle occurs and you have a completed house soon, specifically kitchen.


I think I would have killed him long ago if my kitchen had been out of comission for so long????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty socks Kaye.

I spent 1/2 the morning getting that tutorial online. Hope it makes sense to everyone

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519423-1.html#11893195


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The basic watch cap/toque pattern I use for worsted weight calls for c/o 100 sts, but for my DH's big head I think I c/o 108 or 112. He really stretched the 100/c/o. 2x2 rib for 6" and I think stocking st for 9" before decreasing. Don't have the pattern handy but that's close.


Thank you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's even worse now that babies aren't to wear coats in the car seats.


I know!!!! DGS walks out with a coat thrown over his should and has to get into a cold car poor kid they do warm up the car a bit before hand but of course everything is still chilly. Seems ridiculous......

And yes Bonnie, I never get why the mom or dad are dressed warmly and the poor kids are barefoot with short sleeved shirts....doesn't make sense......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Oh dear!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


That's hilarious, any chance you might be able to stretch the smaller one so it matches the other??? Or as you proposed above quirky fun!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I spent 1/2 the morning getting that tutorial online. Hope it makes sense to everyone
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519423-1.html#11893195


I had a look, Bonnie. You have done some beautiful work. I hope some of our TPers will attempt it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they look great! I can't believe how quickly you got them done too.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Oh what a shame. They do look luscious though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I spent 1/2 the morning getting that tutorial online. Hope it makes sense to everyone
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519423-1.html#11893195


That is so interesting. I will have a longer read in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sure gary could build one - it would be covering it in carpet that might give him some trouble. they are cute though. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Gary to build her a cat tree or buy her one. If you don't know what I'm talking about here is a link to some. https://www.hayneedle.com/pets/cat-trees_list_185593?source=googleaw&kwid=cat%20trees&tid=phrase&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgsuU7rrg2AIVkGV-Ch0BIwKAEAAYBCAAEgKRSPD_BwE I'm sure Gary could make one. I saw on amazon.com there were plans available too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a bit warm. we should have some of that to melt the snow on the driveway. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No. LOL :sm24:
> 
> Well it is 41c here at 4.45pm. Omg... awful outside. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sure gary could build one - it would be covering it in carpet that might give him some trouble. they are cute though. --- sam


Thanks for this, Sam. I have passed it on to a friend who has 3 cats and has been looking for a cat condo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a bit warm. we should have some of that to melt the snow on the driveway. --- sam


I don't know what's going on in our world but I just heard that England and the Netherlands are having severe winter storms along with very strong winds. It just gets more scarier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is you air conditioning so expensive to run? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I wish you could throw some over this way... it's boiling here still. 39c at 7pm and supposedly still going to be around 30 at midnight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i was there to watch the lightening and snow. how much snow do you have on the ground now? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's not too bad. our temperatures here are to be in the 40's for the next several days. it will be pleasant if the wind dies down. --- sam



KateB said:


> According to Google......average temperatures for central Scotland in the coldest months of January and February is between 5 and 7C (41 - 44F)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Rant away. It does take all sorts to make the world go around doesnt it.? Thank goodness that woman didnt get hit by the truck, why people cross roads with headphones on or looking at their phones I will never understand. :sm06: Hope your feet arent so bad tomorrow.


You certainly needed to rant. Rest well now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's better to rant at us - you won't loose your job ranting at us. just breathe deep and think of the stories you can tell us the next day. people are funny. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I don't know what's going on in our world but I just heard that England and the Netherlands are having severe winter storms along with very strong winds. It just gets more scarier.


There were severe storms last night. Trees down, two sheds blown onto rail line, power lines down etc. We had heavy hail this afternoon, it's bitterly cold now. We went to Chris and Michaels for a fish and chip dinner but are now safely back home. All take care in this extreme weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see? please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes it talked me into knitting a dress ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm afraid i would have moved in with someone and not dealt with it until it was finished. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sick men are so hard to deal with. I'm sure the poor man is frustrated not being able to do as he wants but not fair when you get the brunt of his frustrations.
> 
> Margaret I've always said if a marriage can survive building or renovating a house, it's a good one as it's enough to drive you to drink???? & your Reno has been going on so long, I'm amazed you haven't throttled him before now????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief! We were at 27c at 8am and we have hit 40c at 10,30am this morning.... cool change later this afternoon..... melting melting. LOL

I actually slept better than I expected to though last night. :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I have a question about the sneakers recipe. Am I supposed to fry the whole batter at one go? The way I wrote it down seems to say so. I'm wondering how big a skillet I would use for that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> why is you air conditioning so expensive to run? --- sam


Our electricity is very expensive and I have very limited funds. Australians pay the highest power prices in the world apparently. There have been lots of news coverage over the last 12 months here.... shocking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm going to try going to bed- but between being very hot and me being angry over the windows (which I don't want even want done) and then not being to find the summary to send to Julie (did eventually) not sure whether those will override my tiredness or not. But with 2 more long days and at least one very hot one (the other is 'only' going to be 34/93) could sure do with a good sleep.


I hope you slept ok. I saw that Adelaide is to have yet another very hot day. UGH. I feel for you. I am soooo glad we are to have cool change later today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret not surprised you were not happy
> Have you seen that film were 2 men work out a plan how to kill each others wives , maybe we can do the same ????
> My husband angrily told me he is fed up of me treating him like a child , he can look after himself , take his own medication, look after his own feet and control his own diabetes he is after all 57 , my reply ok , the beginning of the week he was really feeling unwell ,I realised he had been forgetting to take his medication , which caused another outburst from him, he has continued to be grumpy the last few days , today I put my foot down told him I will quite cheerfully put him out of his misery for both our sakes, not sure what his problem is but the talk seemed to work, as I made sure he took his medication, and I never said a word when i looked at his feet and realised they were sore , just passed him the cream :


Oh dear., silly man. :sm16: Both you and Margaret have my sympathies. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds a good idea- but I can't decide whether to get the place finished first, no I think before then I can only do what I want done and ignore things like the windows.
> It's not all his fault- thing take longer than they should, people don't come or return. We have had 2 electricians in so far who have then not returned to finish off the work they started. And the next one doesn't want to finish of the work of the last one because he doesn't like the way it is done! And these were recommended to us by someone we trust! Which is silly as they won't get referrals from him again.
> So we have had solar panels on our roof for around 4 weeks- doing nothing becuase the 3 groups involved can't decide who is meant to make the next step! Seems the first electrician should have done some paper work but now things have changed and the responsibility seems to have shifted. But of course that first one hasn't been back for a long time. So the third one seems to have finally sorted it out- so now we are back waiting again for whoever it is to find the time to do it even though they seem to have worked it out. And meantime we are with one of the most expensive electricity providers because we had a special deal for the panels and battery which would have been a great deal if only they actually did anything. And this type of thing is out of David's control short of chasing them up- which when each says someone else needs to do it is rather difficult.


 :sm06: Good grief!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, how are people so stupid


I do not know! :sm13: Common sense is very rare.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Oh my! LOL. Sorry Kaye Jo for laughing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


You may have done just that, lol but, I see some extra wool on the side of the photo so you could make a 3rd sock, lol!
Love the colours but I couldn't wear socks with toes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Monster feet :sm23:


Oh, that's funny!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Some lovely crocheted blanket ideas for those interested.

http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-animal-rugs?omhide=true


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Loved these too.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-cats-patterns?omhide=true


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was looking at small dog sweaters today, but the one DD was interested in was already adopted... (The dog, not the sweater!). Maybe I'll make a couple anyway and donate them if they don't fit whomever she chooses. Our shelters have a lot of chihuahuas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have a first for us, our Prime Minister is pregnant- due in June, so she has been pregnant the whole time she has held office. The only other Prime Minister to give birth while in office was Benazir Bhuto of Pakistan. She is intending to take 6 weeks off when Baby comes- and her partner will be an at home Dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very interesting!


Lol!! To say the least!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like 'em, Kaye Jo. They are definitely one of a kind!


Definitely! lol Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Monster feet :sm23:


LOL!!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Happy Feet! Love the fun colors. Have faith you will figure out solution.


I'm going to show them to the recipient then probably take out the toes, do the pattern repeat on the one I forgot, then do regular toes on them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's even worse now that babies aren't to wear coats in the car seats.


Why don't they want babies wearing coats in their seats?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I spent 1/2 the morning getting that tutorial online. Hope it makes sense to everyone
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519423-1.html#11893195


Thank you. 
I'll go look later after dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear!


Right? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's hilarious, any chance you might be able to stretch the smaller one so it matches the other??? Or as you proposed above quirky fun!!!


No, tried that, oh well, if all else, I'll just take out the toes on both, put the repeat on the sock in need of length and then put regular toes on. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think they look great! I can't believe how quickly you got them done too.


Thanks Gwen, the patterns turned out great, if only they were the same size. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh what a shame. They do look luscious though.


 :sm23: Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> There were severe storms last night. Trees down, two sheds blown onto rail line, power lines down etc. We had heavy hail this afternoon, it's bitterly cold now. We went to Chris and Michaels for a fish and chip dinner but are now safely back home. All take care in this extreme weather.


That is quite the storm, glad you are back safe and sound after a good dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my! LOL. Sorry Kaye Jo for laughing.


 :sm23: That's okay, I was laughing too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You may have done just that, lol but, I see some extra wool on the side of the photo so you could make a 3rd sock, lol!
> Love the colours but I couldn't wear socks with toes.


Lol! A 3rd sock is an idea. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was looking at small dog sweaters today, but the one DD was interested in was already adopted... (The dog, not the sweater!). Maybe I'll make a couple anyway and donate them if they don't fit whomever she chooses. Our shelters have a lot of chihuahuas.


Ooh, if she finds a little one she likes that isn't already adopted out, that would be a great pet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a first for us, our Prime Minister is pregnant- due in June, so she has been pregnant the whole time she has held office. The only other Prime Minister to give birth while in office was Benazir Bhuto of Pakistan. She is intending to take 6 weeks off when Baby comes- and her partner will be an at home Dad.


Congratulations to the PM. That should make an interesting term of office.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, good solution.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Why don't they want babies wearing coats in their seats?


Just dropped in for a second. Been quite a busy but fun day but wanted to check in and saw this question. I was curious too so here's what I found.

SALT LAKE CITY -- Children wearing heavy coats in car seats could compromise their safety, health experts said Monday morning.

There are deaths reported every year where children have been ejected from their car seats because they were wearing a bulky coat in their seat.

How does this accident happen? Experts say when the coat compresses, it leaves too much room between a child's body and the straps in their seat.

Janet Brooks, child advocacy manager at Primary Children's Hospital, said there's an easy way to check if a child's coat is too big to wear under their harness.

"You place your child in the car seat, lift their heavy coat on, tighten up harness the best that you can then undo the harness take the child out. Leave harness exactly as it was, don't loosen it to get them out.

"Now take their coat off, place them back in the car seat with harness the way it was. If you can now pinch some webbing on shoulder area between your fingers you know that that's WHATS going to happen in a crash too."

Suggestions on how to keep children safe and warm in their car seats are:

-Put their coats on backward

-Cover the child with a blanket once they are strapped in their seat

-Put a lightweight sweatshirt on them

-Brooks said not to put a child a in snow suit because that is equally as dangerous as a puffy coat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, yes, I’ve read that also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a call this morning, DH is booked for his surgery a week from today????????I'm so glad it will be over soon, obviously the doctor decided he was an emergency


Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope that nasty cold heals very quickly.


Thank you. Still some coughing and runny nose but don't feel to bad. We will see how I sleep tonight since I don't need to be up before dawn tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations to the PM. That should make an interesting term of office.


We do have one MP who has been suckling her child in the House- that is quite radical. I gather this one will be bottle fed as Dad is taking responsibility so early on!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, I have a question about the sneakers recipe. Am I supposed to fry the whole batter at one go? The way I wrote it down seems to say so. I'm wondering how big a skillet I would use for that?


You just pour a small amount of batter into the pan & rock the pan to spread it over the whole pan, I use a large frying pan, I think it's 10". . They are crepes, so very thin. I think the recipe makes about 10-12 crepes, then you fill each one with the cottage cheese mixture. Hope that makes sense


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, a comfy bed, room service, and indoor plumbing!!! Or a hired apartment! These days I'm all for home comforts when travelling.


Are you all forgetting that I take my house with me when I camp? ???? That's what RVs are for! I have my own bathroom, my own bed, and if I really want to cook, my own kitchen, not that I want to cook!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, good solution.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Why don't they want babies wearing coats in their seats?


Something about the straps not being tight enough to keep them in the seat if they have bulky clothes on. I think it's just nuts. In our country if they were in an accident in winter the child could freeze before help came. My friend worked for the Alberta government & did lots of travelling, one of the rules was she must always wear her coat while driving for Just that reason


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just dropped in for a second. Been quite a busy but fun day but wanted to check in and saw this question. I was curious too so here's what I found.
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY -- Children wearing heavy coats in car seats could compromise their safety, health experts said Monday morning.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see, I still think they need a jacket or light coat, in case something happens, but with that advice, I see a lot of parents thinking that their child doesn't need a coat in the car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We do have one MP who has been suckling her child in the House- that is quite radical. I gather this one will be bottle fed as Dad is taking responsibility so early on!


That must have stirred up a few things, good for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you all forgetting that I take my house with me when I camp? ???? That's what RVs are for! I have my own bathroom, my own bed, and if I really want to cook, my own kitchen, not that I want to cook!


 :sm23: And that is why I want a travel trailer or RV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Something about the straps not being tight enough to keep them in the seat if they have bulky clothes on. I think it's just nuts. In our country if they were in an accident in winter the child could freeze before help came. My friend worked for the Alberta government & did lots of travelling, one of the rules was she must always wear her coat while driving for Just that reason


That's my thoughts and if something happens and the child w/wo the car seat is ejected into the cold or snow, they have no protection from the weather without proper heavy clothing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: And that is why I want a travel trailer or RV.


We only camped twice in a tent since we've been married & both times it poured & we froze. We now have a camper but seems like we rarely get around to using it????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish i could 39C is way to hot at 7 pm , our weather warning as been upgraded now as its supposedly going to turn nasty and we are set to get the rare weather phenomenon Thunder snow , that should be interesting to watch , apparently the snow muffles the sound of the thunder but it also makes the lightening seem very much brighter
> Hope everyone down south (UK) are staying safe just seen were very strong gale force winds are causing problems


Thunder snow is really cool! I've heard it several times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm24: I know once the cold takes hold it is about 2 weeks and just when you think you are over it comes back in the chest. Hoping this helps it not be so intense. Healing wishes Tami. You are not alone. Everyone coming from the States seems to be arriving sick, so now look out Panama. I noticed our sweet assistant starting with a cough. She is an amazing young lady, studying industrial engineering.


I'm hoping I'm on the down side. We shall see. Stay well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


Rant all you need to! Glad you could help those needing it. Stay safe. Hope the feet hold up until the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That must have stirred up a few things, good for her.


The Speaker entertained the baby so she could make her Maiden speech!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That's what I thought. My oncologist is a very conservative doctor. However, since I don't understand the workings of blood and especially cancer, I'll lay off the pills, but continue to enjoy a LOT of spinach. (I don't eat much meat and no beef at all, so that source is nil.)


I just remembered that my aunt's dr told her to use cast iron cookware to help her iron. She had to get transfusions quite a few times. Something about her body not making enough red blood cells, or none at all. Can't remember, and she is no longer with us. It did help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting socks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> So much for customer service.
> We used to let people use GD for longer than a month if they were moving around a lot traveling, it certainly doesn't hurt anything and doesn't take up much room, customer service and common sense, both are commodities that are in short supply anymore.


Especially as those who RV full time use priority mail to have their mail sent every 2 weeks!

Page 70. Time for bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you have good nights sleep and can sleep in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You just pour a small amount of batter into the pan & rock the pan to spread it over the whole pan, I use a large frying pan, I think it's 10". . They are crepes, so very thin. I think the recipe makes about 10-12 crepes, then you fill each one with the cottage cheese mixture. Hope that makes sense


Perfect! I must have missed a line...probably in a hurry. Heh. :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a video of tonight's news showing people being knocked to the ground and rolled around by the wind in the netherlands. i'm thinking i would be indoors till it quit. --- sam



budasha said:


> I don't know what's going on in our world but I just heard that England and the Netherlands are having severe winter storms along with very strong winds. It just gets more scarier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do understand the limited funds - i don't know how you take the extreme hot weather. i like it hot but that is too hot even for me. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Our electricity is very expensive and I have very limited funds. Australians pay the highest power prices in the world apparently. There have been lots of news coverage over the last 12 months here.... shocking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i wish i was there to watch the lightening and snow. how much snow do you have on the ground now? --- sam


We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we see? please. --- sam


Havent finished yet Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only camped twice in a tent since we've been married & both times it poured & we froze. We now have a camper but seems like we rarely get around to using it????


Lol! That's about how a lot of our nights go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Speaker entertained the baby so she could make her Maiden speech!


Lol! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting socks. --- sam


Lol!! Yes, yes they are. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Our electricity is very expensive and I have very limited funds. Australians pay the highest power prices in the world apparently. There have been lots of news coverage over the last 12 months here.... shocking.


Its the same here, Im dreading the gas bill ,but heating the house is a necessity


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially as those who RV full time use priority mail to have their mail sent every 2 weeks!
> 
> Page 70. Time for bed.


And that service isn't cheap either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was a video of tonight's news showing people being knocked to the ground and rolled around by the wind in the netherlands. i'm thinking i would be indoors till it quit. --- sam


Holy cow! I think I'd be indoors with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


That is indeed a workout, I hope you don't feel it for too long.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Much better day today at work, none of the silliness of yesterday, but just a couple of unfriendly locals. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a first for us, our Prime Minister is pregnant- due in June, so she has been pregnant the whole time she has held office. The only other Prime Minister to give birth while in office was Benazir Bhuto of Pakistan. She is intending to take 6 weeks off when Baby comes- and her partner will be an at home Dad.


That takes some attitude. Good for her and her partner.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Speaker entertained the baby so she could make her Maiden speech!


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


That was very kind of you. I hope you are not too sore today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we got to 42.8c at 1pm. Then slow cool change this evening. It is now 22c at 8.30pm but with 92% humidity. Thank goodness it wasnt humid with the high heat though during the day. All windows and doors open and is much much better now. 

Margaret I hope you have an earlier cool change than expected....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do not know! :sm13: Common sense is very rare.


My sympathies Heather - as soon as you work with the public you realise the world is populated with numpties! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That takes some attitude. Good for her and her partner.


It will be interesting to see how it all works out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we got to 42.8c at 1pm. Then slow cool change this evening. It is now 22c at 8.30pm but with 92% humidity. Thank goodness it wasnt humid with the high heat though during the day. All windows and doors open and is much much better now.
> 
> Margaret I hope you have an earlier cool change than expected....


The hottest I can recall it being here, ever was about 5 days at 35C, but being us that would have been fairly high humidity. 
Did you have to run the air conditioner, or did you tough it out?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Why don't they want babies wearing coats in their seats?


I saw a really scarey film clip of a small child in a large winter coat who shot right out of the car seat because the coat allowed them to slip out when the car braked suddenly. Very frightening.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we got to 42.8c at 1pm. Then slow cool change this evening. It is now 22c at 8.30pm but with 92% humidity. Thank goodness it wasnt humid with the high heat though during the day. All windows and doors open and is much much better now.
> 
> Margaret I hope you have an earlier cool change than expected....


That is hard. I am glad it is a little more manageable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hottest I can recall it being here, ever was about 5 days at 35C, but being us that would have been fairly high humidity.
> Did you have to run the air conditioner, or did you tough it out?


Oh gosh... I had to have it on from about 12 till 4pm. Only cooling the lounge and kitchen area... then I turned it off and managed till cool change came through. It is actually quite cool outside now... not complaining though. It is getting a bit better inside finally now, could do with some wind blowing to hurry it through the house. LOL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only camped twice in a tent since we've been married & both times it poured & we froze. We now have a camper but seems like we rarely get around to using it????


DH, the 2 boys (aged about 5 and 3), me *and* our Golden Retriever all went camping in a 2 man tent for 3 nights.....never again! We often had holidays in caravans and that was ok, but no more tents! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> DH, the 2 boys (aged about 5 and 3), me *and* our Golden Retriever all went camping in a 2 man tent for 3 nights.....never again! We often had holidays in caravans and that was ok, but no more tents! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh... I had to have it on from about 12 till 4pm. Only cooling the lounge and kitchen area... then I turned it off and managed till cool change came through. It is actually quite cool outside now... not complaining though. It is getting a bit better inside finally now, could do with some wind blowing to hurry it through the house. LOL.


I am glad it is a bit better.
I guess, knowing the electricity bill will be high, you can start putting money aside? If your house is like my house, and I think both are weather board, it does hold the heat. I seldom get the cooling at night that Fan can achieve by having the windows open. But I have no lockable gate nor fence at the back, and am not prepared to take the risk.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it is a bit better.
> I guess, knowing the electricity bill will be high, you can start putting money aside? If your house is like my house, and I think both are weather board, it does hold the heat. I seldom get the cooling at night that Fan can achieve by having the windows open. But I have no lockable gate nor fence at the back, and am not prepared to take the risk.


Yes mine is also weatherboard., but I do have a couple of very high up wind out windows that I can leave ope all night., they dont let much air in though but no one could get in without a ladder and a toddler size person...LOL. It does help.

Hoping that your landlord will remedy your air flow problems and repairs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad he will finally be out of this pain once he is healed. I will be home by then and be thinking of you both. May his recovery go smoothly and be complete.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Still some coughing and runny nose but don't feel to bad. We will see how I sleep tonight since I don't need to be up before dawn tomorrow!


Glad to hear that and a good night's sleep will be perfect too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Something about the straps not being tight enough to keep them in the seat if they have bulky clothes on. I think it's just nuts. In our country if they were in an accident in winter the child could freeze before help came. My friend worked for the Alberta government & did lots of travelling, one of the rules was she must always wear her coat while driving for Just that reason


I was also wondering why they said to put the coat on backwards in the article I copied? It's still bulky...
I need to go back and see what you all know about this. Good information for those of us living in the cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


That was a whole lot of shoveling. Hope your neck and shoulders are better today and you don't feel it in your back. Big Hugs for doing your neighbor's driveway. Acts of kindness at work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here, Im dreading the gas bill ,but heating the house is a necessity


Us too. We had to leave the heat higher than we normally would while away so that the pipes don't freeze.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow what a day at work it was. Seriously, we had 3 almost head on collisions because 3 idiot drivers could not follow the contra flow lanes. As well as 1 really stupid young lady who crossed the road in front of a long nose semi truck without looking, wear head phones so didn't hear all the warnings that people yelled. Good thing we have a reduced speed limit which most people follow. Then there was the delivery truck driver who could not understand how to back his truck down to the delivery zone in a straight line without trying to take out temporary fencing or a solid bollard on the other. Or the number of people who, following Google maps, were unable to work out they could just as easily get to the street they wanted from the other side of the road. It is amazing to watch them negotiate around our first warning barrier even focused on their phones, not bothering to look at or read the warning. Perhaps it was because I was in so much pain, 8 hours on feet in steel cap boots 3 days so far with minimal breaks, feet so sore as innersoles died yesterday, new ones in today, but no time to soak feet yesterday, so feet not taking long to react with pain. Tonight, have done 2 separate soakings in warm to hot water with rock salt, Epsom salt and a little tea tree oil, and feet feel so much better. Will be glad to see weekend to rest my feet. Have at least 3 or 4 days next week as well at this site.
> 
> :sm01: Not all was bad though. Got to assist a couple of disabled people. First was a blind person, with a guide dog (cheeky young lab named Ice) cross to the grass on the opposite footpath for toilet walk. Then later all 3 of us helped an elderly couple cross through side of work zone safely, both had mobility issues and would have taken too much time to go half the block further to safely cross at the lights. Don't mind helping people who appreciate it, nice change after yesterday when we had a few bad tempered so and sos to deal with. Also had a laugh with 1 lady, who admitted to paying too much attention to her phone and not where she was going. I must have sounded a bit tired of repeating the same directions but the lady quickly realised that I wasn't mad at her.
> 
> ...


I want to thank you for the information letting us know what your job is like, frustrations and all. Bless you for helping to keep people safe in spite of their inattention. Hope the new shoes help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> There were severe storms last night. Trees down, two sheds blown onto rail line, power lines down etc. We had heavy hail this afternoon, it's bitterly cold now. We went to Chris and Michaels for a fish and chip dinner but are now safely back home. All take care in this extreme weather.


I'm glad you enjoyed your dinner and got home safely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! We were at 27c at 8am and we have hit 40c at 10,30am this morning.... cool change later this afternoon..... melting melting. LOL
> 
> I actually slept better than I expected to though last night. :sm12:


That is really hot. We've never had it so hot here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was looking at small dog sweaters today, but the one DD was interested in was already adopted... (The dog, not the sweater!). Maybe I'll make a couple anyway and donate them if they don't fit whomever she chooses. Our shelters have a lot of chihuahuas.


Do you have specific pattern? I'd like to make some for our shelter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You just pour a small amount of batter into the pan & rock the pan to spread it over the whole pan, I use a large frying pan, I think it's 10". . They are crepes, so very thin. I think the recipe makes about 10-12 crepes, then you fill each one with the cottage cheese mixture. Hope that makes sense


My mom used to make the best crepes filled with cottage cheese and raisins. I so miss them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only camped twice in a tent since we've been married & both times it poured & we froze. We now have a camper but seems like we rarely get around to using it????


My DH and I started out camping when we first met and then eventually bought a trailer. In between we had boats. We did have some miserable nights in the tent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Speaker entertained the baby so she could make her Maiden speech!


 :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


Wow - you got more than we did. Don't overdo the shovelling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Why don't they want babies wearing coats in their seats?


I really don't know, maybe they think the straps arent tight enough with a coat on? But when it's cold it's a pain to have to dress them once you've reached your destination.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just dropped in for a second. Been quite a busy but fun day but wanted to check in and saw this question. I was curious too so here's what I found.
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY -- Children wearing heavy coats in car seats could compromise their safety, health experts said Monday morning.
> 
> ...


Ok there's the answer......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you have specific pattern? I'd like to make some for our shelter.


I only have what I found on Ravelry, but I haven't worked any of the patterns yet. I made several dachshund sweaters from a paid pattern called Wurstwarmer, but that's a different shape. These will be a new adventure for me. :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My sympathies Heather - as soon as you work with the public you realise the world is populated with numpties! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


Good for you Daralene! I think that you embodied the whole ethos of this conference unlike the rude people who shouted out. Even if this girl had been an official interpreter there was no excuse for their unkind and rude behaviour. I'm sure Bill was proud of you - I certainly am! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thunder snow is really cool! I've heard it several times.


I've never heard of such a thing.

I hope those in the UK have better weather now & not much damage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Perfect! I must have missed a line...probably in a hurry. Heh. :sm23:


I'll be interested to hear what you think of them, sometimes I think it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got about a foot of snow, I got a free gym workout by shoveling and clearing out long drive and car , then I did my elderly neighbours , nearly tippled sideways when i went and filled the bucket with grit ????. Boy did I feel it across my neck and shoulders later , but at least the driveways should be non slip today as everywhere froze over night


Wow! That's a lot in one dump. Hope you aren't too sore. Didn't anyone tell you old people have to be careful shovelling ãs they may get a heart attack????. Wonder why I'm now getting a weird accent when I type some a's????. Those crazy A's just about drove me nuts when I was posting that tutorial, took me longer to get them out of it than doing the rest????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here, Im dreading the gas bill ,but heating the house is a necessity


I'm so glad we have big south facing windows, amazing how much that helps & our house is very energy efficient, lots of insulation & triple windows. We use about 750 gallons of propane/ year so pretty cheap heat. We do burn a little wood in the fireplace but haven't this winter yet. DS uses twice as much propane as us, his house is a bit bigger but he needs to insulate his basement better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was also wondering why they said to put the coat on backwards in the article I copied? It's still bulky...
> I need to go back and see what you all know about this. Good information for those of us living in the cold.


Putting the coat on backwards doesn't Make much sense


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


Bravo Daralene. You did the right thing. Well done you!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


I hope it doesn't have an effect on Bill but that snotty fellow deserved whatever you said to him. Some may be "bigwigs" but they sometimes need a kick in the ass to be reminded of manners


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good for you Daralene! I think that you embodied the whole ethos of this conference unlike the rude people who shouted out. Even if this girl had been an official interpreter there was no excuse for their unkind and rude behaviour. I'm sure Bill was proud of you - I certainly am! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Exactly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't have an effect on Bill but that snotty fellow deserved whatever you said to him. Some may be "bigwigs" but they sometimes need a kick in the ass to be reminded of manners


Quite! You said is perfectly :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I’m not very ambitious today. DH had quite a bit of pain last night, said he didn’t sleep til after 4am, he’s thinking the one antibiotic he’s on is setting things off,Flagyl is really hard on the system at the best of times so I hope after tomorrow he will be more settled. He had me up to put some stuff on his back at 2:30, GD was talking in her sleep at 3:30 & I was up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school. I thought I would come home & grab a nap but the guy is here today to replace our furnace that’s been limping along with help from DH for several weeks. Good thing it’s warm today, just around freezing as we won’t have heat for about 8 hrs.
The last few days I have been channeling Sonja & trying to Knit the sheep pattern, I finished a hat which went OK but am now doing a sweater, not sure why it’s so much harder to Knit the same chart upside down ????but thankfully only have a couple more rows to go.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, bless you for standing up for this brave young lady. I’m proud of you. Bless her for the courage to try and the grace to leave with dignity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, bless you for standing up for this brave young lady. I'm proud of you. Bless her for the courage to try and the grace to leave with dignity.


Daralene: I've always known that you are a courageous and kind woman and this incident proves that you are also a woman of action also. I'm so proud of you and happy to call you my friend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good for you Daralene! I think that you embodied the whole ethos of this conference unlike the rude people who shouted out. Even if this girl had been an official interpreter there was no excuse for their unkind and rude behaviour. I'm sure Bill was proud of you - I certainly am! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Here! Here! Cheers for you. I totally agree with Kate.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here! Here! Cheers for you. I totally agree with Kate.


Me too, good on you for being proactive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That was very kind of you. I hope you are not too sore today.


No Im fine , I used to cut the grass for her , but she now has the front paved and the back decked and astro turf


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Popping in to catchup. Been MIO due to having family stay for the weekend. So the Hamill Hilton is back in business again. I decided as it’s so hot and sticky that I wasn’t going to cook and steam up the kitchen even more. So I went grocery shopping and bought ham, smoked chicken, bread buns, salad, feta stuffed peppers, tomatoes,cheeses, grapes and cherries. They enjoyed it and we did too. Today we are buying a fresh smoked snapper fish, more bread, potato salad, and leftover other things from last night. They brought us a good sized piece of ham, plus some fresh beans from their garden. So very easy dining and well received also. Will buy a nice chocolate log cake for dessert tonight to finish off things. The family will be out all day and be back for dinner here, then off home again tomorrow. It’s great to catchup with them again, we get on very well together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Tami, your RV is perfect for the travelling you do. I have only been camping in tents so forgot you do it in style in your home away from home.
I have another cousin who has one and it’s definitely the best way for camping holidays!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes mine is also weatherboard., but I do have a couple of very high up wind out windows that I can leave ope all night., they dont let much air in though but no one could get in without a ladder and a toddler size person...LOL. It does help.
> 
> Hoping that your landlord will remedy your air flow problems and repairs.


If wishes were horses..............


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That was a whole lot of shoveling. Hope your neck and shoulders are better today and you don't feel it in your back. Big Hugs for doing your neighbor's driveway. Acts of kindness at work.


She is a nice lady although she will insist on offering me money if I do something for her , we have the same discussion every time , she offers I say no , tell her its my free gym time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


Good for you Daralene , hope your young friend was ok .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


That was very brave of you, Daralene!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> I hope those in the UK have better weather now & not much damage


Everything has frozen here , the snow on the road leading out of were I live was all chopped up yesterday and today with it being frozen it was like hitting hundreds of potholes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Putting the coat on backwards doesn't Make much sense


Maybe they mean once the child is strapped in, to put it on on top? Only way I can see that working.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm not very ambitious today. DH had quite a bit of pain last night, said he didn't sleep til after 4am, he's thinking the one antibiotic he's on is setting things off,Flagyl is really hard on the system at the best of times so I hope after tomorrow he will be more settled. He had me up to put some stuff on his back at 2:30, GD was talking in her sleep at 3:30 & I was up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school. I thought I would come home & grab a nap but the guy is here today to replace our furnace that's been limping along with help from DH for several weeks. Good thing it's warm today, just around freezing as we won't have heat for about 8 hrs.
> The last few days I have been channeling Sonja & trying to Knit the sheep pattern, I finished a hat which went OK but am now doing a sweater, not sure why it's so much harder to Knit the same chart upside down ????but thankfully only have a couple more rows to go.


Funny I had the opposite problem as i knit the top down first , so I nearly knit the sheep upside down on the hat ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I only have what I found on Ravelry, but I haven't worked any of the patterns yet. I made several dachshund sweaters from a paid pattern called Wurstwarmer, but that's a different shape. These will be a new adventure for me. :sm02:


I'm looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


I'm so glad you stood up for her. What a shame that the man had to be so rude. Hopefully the owner of the record company understood how shameful that person was.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm not very ambitious today. DH had quite a bit of pain last night, said he didn't sleep til after 4am, he's thinking the one antibiotic he's on is setting things off,Flagyl is really hard on the system at the best of times so I hope after tomorrow he will be more settled. He had me up to put some stuff on his back at 2:30, GD was talking in her sleep at 3:30 & I was up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school. I thought I would come home & grab a nap but the guy is here today to replace our furnace that's been limping along with help from DH for several weeks. Good thing it's warm today, just around freezing as we won't have heat for about 8 hrs.
> The last few days I have been channeling Sonja & trying to Knit the sheep pattern, I finished a hat which went OK but am now doing a sweater, not sure why it's so much harder to Knit the same chart upside down ????but thankfully only have a couple more rows to go.


So sorry that your DH had pain again. Did he eat chicken?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a feel good story for you. --- sam

https://www.thedailymeal.com/drink/starbucks-barista-entrusts-baby-kindly-state-troopers-during-shift


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you interested in tunisian crochet you might look here. pattern is free. --- sam

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/12/08/tunisian-crochet-pointy-pom-pom-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tunisian%20Crochet%20Hats%20%2B%20Scarf&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed this - you are the kind of neighbor everyone wants sonja - lovely of you to shovel their driveway and make it nonslid. hope your shoulders feel better soon.
--- sam



Normaedern said:


> That was very kind of you. I hope you are not too sore today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you first emoji would have been me after the three days. --- sam



KateB said:


> DH, the 2 boys (aged about 5 and 3), me *and* our Golden Retriever all went camping in a 2 man tent for 3 nights.....never again! We often had holidays in caravans and that was ok, but no more tents! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go daralene - some people think their 's--t' doesn't smell but their farts give them away. they actually needed to be slapped silly along with a reprimand.
--- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> DH's solo concert was yesterday and he played beautifully but he likes to explain things about the music and they had no interpreter. Last year they had an interpreter for Bill for everything. so didn't know that this year would be different. We called our assistant, the loveliest and most helpful young lady, asking if she could find an interpreter for Bill. Unable to do so, she said she would do it. They then asked if she would Announce the concert too and this courageous young lady said yes. She was stepping up to the plate and bravely took her place on the stage to help Bill and announce the program. As her eyes looked down, I'm sure she saw that the director of the whole program was there and his whole family, grandparents and all to see their 2 daughters also perform on the concert. As she interpreted for Bill's part of the concert, the man behind me yelled no that's not right and kept on when she would say things. I know he was someone important because he was sitting with the head of an American record company and came in with the entourage. After he did this more than once, our sweet brave Alexandra smiled graciously and said, "You don't need me then." She did not leave in anger but left graciously. I turned to him and explained how there was no interpreter there and this young lady bravely offered to help. I then got up and moved to another seat. I couldn't get to Alexandra without walking across the stage while Bill was playing so I texted her to send her love. The lady I sat by had also had said something to Alexandra while she was interpreting and I told her that something like that could crush a young person and that being kind to someone was more important than the music. In my thinking words are music too directly from our body with automatic lyrics and they can heal or cut like a knife. This lady is a famous pianist from Paris, now teaching at Columbia and some other prestigious place. I don't care. You just don't treat people like that. I hardly heard the concert as I could only think of what she must be going through. When the concert was over I rushed to see her. My hands were just shaking from what happened to her and knowing that she had so bravely helped, to have that happen I'm glad the director of everything had left so she didn't have this happen in front of him, but it might have been something to see how he handled it. We took Alexandra to lunch with us and she graciously asked the lady from Paris if she wanted to go with us. We ended up having a wonderful lunch and I explained to this lady that this young helper was actually studying to be an industrial engineer. All ended well. I may have ruined some big connection for Bill by doing what I did as this man was sitting with the owner of the record company, but my feeling was so strong that their words were cutting and so shaming and it is more important to be kind and gentle. I still feel that the next day and I'm not sorry I stood up for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry that your DH had pain again. Did he eat chicken?


Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


Goodness, so very sorry...will remember both of you in prayer. If lab tests were so bad would they consider doing surgery earlier?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't have an effect on Bill but that snotty fellow deserved whatever you said to him. Some may be "bigwigs" but they sometimes need a kick in the ass to be reminded of manners


I agree--and perhaps Bill wouldn't *want* a connection with such a person, either. I know he does music for love of it, which in my opinion is how it should be!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll be interested to hear what you think of them, sometimes I think it's an acquired taste.


I like crepes of all sorts--and though I need a little more practice with "shaping," I thought they came out pretty good. Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


That is a very real concern.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


Oh no. I'm sorry to hear this; healing energy continues.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519687-1.html#11897275


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shouldn't he be in the hospital? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, so very sorry...will remember both of you in prayer. If lab tests were so bad would they consider doing surgery earlier?


I don't know but I'm thinking unless he starts running a fever, which will indicate it has ruptured we will be waiting until Wednesday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know but I'm thinking unless he starts running a fever, which will indicate it has ruptured we will be waiting until Wednesday


Keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> shouldn't he be in the hospital? --- sam


He's not in extreme pain or fevered so I think he's OK to wait


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's not in extreme pain or fevered so I think he's OK to wait


Fingers crossed husband is ok Bonnie , will seem like a very long wait till wednesday


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


I am so sorry. I will send prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's not in extreme pain or fevered so I think he's OK to wait


Hope all goes well until Wednesday. Does he go in on the Wednesday or on Tuesday night?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a feel good story for you. --- sam
> 
> https://www.thedailymeal.com/drink/starbucks-barista-entrusts-baby-kindly-state-troopers-during-shift


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you interested in tunisian crochet you might look here. pattern is free. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/12/08/tunisian-crochet-pointy-pom-pom-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tunisian%20Crochet%20Hats%20%2B%20Scarf&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


interesting - one of these days

Candys sitting on my arm so I'm having a tough typing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very little, he seems to be able to eat less & less. Lab tests weren't good this morning, I'm getting very worried


I'm so sorry that he's having more problems. Have you found anything that doesn't bother him?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> here is a feel good story for you. --- sam
> 
> https://www.thedailymeal.com/drink/starbucks-barista-entrusts-baby-kindly-state-troopers-during-shift


????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam thanks for the recipes, will be making the smoothies, make these at least 4 times a week. Darowil thank you for the Summaries.

Finally took a trunk full of items over to the charity store in town this morning, I think the ladies think I’m emptying my house out, lol! No just items I’ve not used since moving here 4 years ago, feels truly wonderful, sad as well, so many memories. But better that I do this than someone else as I’m sure they would just dump them, this way they will go to someone else’s home and be used.
I really can’t believe all the material things we buy sometimes. Now to remember NOT to buy anything more except wool - as I need it, lol! 
????????

Oops wrong week...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope all goes well until Wednesday. Does he go in on the Wednesday or on Tuesday night?


Early Wednesday morning, I'm to call Tuesday for the exact time to be there. It's day surgery unless they have to open him up. My friends BIL had it 2 weeks ago, was to be in at 7 & was home by 1, that seems awfully quick to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry that he's having more problems. Have you found anything that doesn't bother him?


Beef broth, oatmeal, Boost & boiled eggs, he feels like he's being starved. The guy who installed the furnace today said he lost 24 pound until he got his out a month later????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene: I've always known that you are a courageous and kind woman and this incident proves that you are also a woman of action also. I'm so proud of you and happy to call you my friend.


Amen to Rookie's post, my friend. You have done well and we are so proud of you. You have certainly presented a *very* different picture of ordinary people in America. Thank you.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm not very ambitious today. DH had quite a bit of pain last night, said he didn't sleep til after 4am, he's thinking the one antibiotic he's on is setting things off,Flagyl is really hard on the system at the best of times so I hope after tomorrow he will be more settled. He had me up to put some stuff on his back at 2:30, GD was talking in her sleep at 3:30 & I was up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school. I thought I would come home & grab a nap but the guy is here today to replace our furnace that's been limping along with help from DH for several weeks. Good thing it's warm today, just around freezing as we won't have heat for about 8 hrs.
> The last few days I have been channeling Sonja & trying to Knit the sheep pattern, I finished a hat which went OK but am now doing a sweater, not sure why it's so much harder to Knit the same chart upside down ????but thankfully only have a couple more rows to go.


Poor DH I bet this surgery cant come fast enough for him.

Great that the furnace has now been replaced, but you made me laugh when you say good thing its warm...just around freezing.... :sm06: :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If wishes were horses..............


 :sm19: Yep, I know. But still hoping for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one of these things is not like the other...
> :sm12: :sm23:
> Oh well, she doesn't like to wear matching socks, so she can wear 1 and daughter can wear 1. :sm23:


Well no they don't look quite right :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Conference is over-went well. David's last one (well we will still go in future but he won't be working) and I am unusually having a number of poor sleeping nights. Came home for a while and half half hour sleep this afternoon. And then when I went to bed almost feel asleep a few times waiting for David to get home. By which stage the cat nap told my body it didn't need more!
One of the speakers today said she was solar powered- when the sun went down she was ready to sleep. I decided I must be lunar powered.
Anyway here I am reading at a very warm 2.20 am. Having our first long stretch of hot weather (and very hot). One more hot day and then some cooler days but by the end of the week back up in the 40s again. Vicky had been wondering about taking the kids to a n international cricket match on Friday but decided against it. Too crowded to be able to keep an eye on a toddler. And as I pointed out it is often a very hot day- sure enough 40 forecast at this point for Friday (Australia Day). Mum is away for her yearly trip away from the worst of the heat so we will go there for a few days instead. 
England won the second of the One day cricket matches- so they hav enow won 2 of a total of 5. So we need to pull our finger out if we aren't to do as badly in these games as England did in the tests.
Playing in 40 degree heat is not any fun for the players that's for sure.
Anyway will keep reading and get onto the new TP soon (well actually getting sleepy would even better as we need to be at church at 9am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our electricity is very expensive and I have very limited funds. Australians pay the highest power prices in the world apparently. There have been lots of news coverage over the last 12 months here.... shocking.


And we are told that ours here is the most expensive in the country!
I haven't put the sir conditioner on becuase I couldn't be bothered shutting all the windows for a short while so have the fans on instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we got to 42.8c at 1pm. Then slow cool change this evening. It is now 22c at 8.30pm but with 92% humidity. Thank goodness it wasnt humid with the high heat though during the day. All windows and doors open and is much much better now.
> 
> Margaret I hope you have an earlier cool change than expected....


Friday was 43.7. Saturday around 39 so cooler! Today (Sunday) still around 35 so no real cooling down yet. Then a couple of days round 29 before it starts to heat right up again. So summer is now here with a vengeance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was also wondering why they said to put the coat on backwards in the article I copied? It's still bulky...
> I need to go back and see what you all know about this. Good information for those of us living in the cold.


I wondered why as well. Maybe being backwards the higher neck gets caught under the chin? But would that be good. At least that is not an issue here- even in the coldest weather wouldn't need a coat in the car.
If had to put on and take on coat each time you got the child out the car sure wouldn't want to be putting it on for a small walk and especially if you have more than one child to dress. And E frequently removes shoes and socks while sitting in the car. So likely if had her out she would not have a coat of shoes and socks on if just going from the car to inside somewhere. Mind you if that cold she wouldn't have short sleeves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Early Wednesday morning, I'm to call Tuesday for the exact time to be there. It's day surgery unless they have to open him up. My friends BIL had it 2 weeks ago, was to be in at 7 & was home by 1, that seems awfully quick to me


As He is so sick leading up to it he may need to stay in overnight. Hope He is feeling a bit better by now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up here- onto the new TP but am heading off to bed now. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Early Wednesday morning, I'm to call Tuesday for the exact time to be there. It's day surgery unless they have to open him up. My friends BIL had it 2 weeks ago, was to be in at 7 & was home by 1, that seems awfully quick to me


It does to me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished the toe on sock one last night after taking out the toesies.

We have snow! About 3 inches, we shouldn't get much more, maybe an inch, I hope. 
I have shoveled everything but D cracked the shovel last time he used it so it was not as good a job as I'd normally do. Oh well, I'll get the metal shovel from Marla's and clean it up later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished the toe on sock one last night after taking out the toesies.
> 
> We have snow! About 3 inches, we shouldn't get much more, maybe an inch, I hope.
> I have shoveled everything but D cracked the shovel last time he used it so it was not as good a job as I'd normally do. Oh well, I'll get the metal shovel from Marla's and clean it up later.


I do think the sock looks better with a conventional toe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do think the sock looks better with a conventional toe.


Me too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do think the sock looks better with a conventional toe.


Agree! Absolutely love the colors as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished! Whooho!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do think the sock looks better with a conventional toe.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! Whooho!!


Very bright and gay!


----------

